# Aus dem Leben einer Nachtelfe...Berichte aus einem Tagebuch.



## Suiginto (7. März 2007)

*23ter Februar, morgens*

Oh, wie die Tage doch ins Land ziehen...und ach, wie meine zart beseitete, sanfte Seele doch gebeutelt wird von den rauhen, unfreundlichen Wesen in der Scherbenwelt...
Es ist nun etwas über einen Monat her, als ich auf die Idee kam, ein wenig frischen Wind in die große weite Welt zu bringen und das Portal zur Scherbenwelt öffnete. Ja, für das Wohl der Allgemeinheit scheue ich nun keinerlei Kosten, und...selten denke ich darüner nach...aber wenn doch alle nur so wären wie ich, so verständnisvoll und tolerant und lieb und...Gott, wie lang müßte diese Liste noch werden! Na wenn der Rest der Bevölkerung ein Beispiel an meinem grundgütigen Charakter nehmen würde, wäre die Welt ein so friedlicher Ort...
Aber leider, leider...leider ist es ja nun nicht so.
Und die Welt ist ein unfreundlicher, hässlicher Ort und überall wollen sie einem das Gold aus der Tache ziehen, und einen ÜBER`S OHR HAUEN UND ABZOCKEN und AM LIEBSTEN WÜRD ICH SIE ALLE UMBRINGEN, DIE SCHWEINE DIE!! AAAAARRRR!!
Ähem...nun gut, aber zurück zu meiner Sanftmütigkeit, die einmal mehr auf die Probe gestellt wurde.
Anfangs fand ich die Scherbenwelt ehrlich gesagt ziemlich öde. Gut, da waren eine Menge neuer, böser Gestalten und komische Viecher, die man umprügeln und teilweise auch kürschnern konnte, und es wurde einem das Gold förmlich um die Ohren gehauen, wenn man die (ziemlich lahmen) Aufträge der Stadtbewohner erfüllt hatte. Deshalb zog ich von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel relativ schnell weiter zu den Zangarmarschen, wo schon wieder diese bescheuerte Öko-Fraktion vom Zipfel des Cränuries oder wie immer die heißen ihr Unwesen trieb. Und auch nur weil die ein paar nette Lederrezepte hatten, half ich ihnen bei der Ausrottung von...ach, was weiß ich wie die hießen. Jedenfalls waren da diese Typen, die aussahen wie die Meerjungfrauen aus der Blackfathomtiefe, und die versuchten wohl, das Land umzuwandeln mit riesigen, bösen Maschinen und allerlei Klimbim, und Dare Sui mußte im Auftrag der Gerechtigkeit und zum Wohlwollen der Schwächlinge vom Wickel des Crinurius losziehen und denen ihr Spielzeug kaputthauen. Danach mußten etliche Elementare dran glauben, Hydras mußten gemeuchelt und anderes Kroppzeug niedergemacht werden. Und nach jedem weiteren erfüllten Auftrag ging ich zum Rüstmeister der Öko-Fritzen und fragte nach den Rezepten. Und immer wieder hieß es:"Tut mir Leid, verehrte Dame, aber ihr Ruf bei uns reicht leider nicht aus."
_Mann_, hab ich die Krise bekommen...am liebsten hätt ich den Typen einfach _umgehauen_ und mir das Rezept genommen, aber da standen einfach zuviele Wachen, und...naja, außerdem mach ich sowas nicht.
Klauen ist böse, und böse bin ich nun wirklich nicht!
Wie auch immer.
Es dauerte eine ganze Weile, bis ich mein begehrtes Rezept dann in den Händen hielt, und sofort schwang ich mich auf Paulchen und ließ die Zangarmarschen schleunigst hinter mir. _WAS_ für ein stinkender Ort...brrrr...ungern denke ich dran zurück.
Danach war ich noch irgendwo...in irgendwelchen Wäldern, aber auch da war`s nicht besonders reizvoll.
Also reiste ich weiter nach Nagrand, und...ach, wie mein geschundenes, armes Herz doch aufblühte, als ich die Grenze überquerte und in ein Land kam voller gedeihender Vegetation und übersät von einer Vielzahl unterschiedlichster Tiere und Blumen und...gleich warf ich mich freudig mittenrein und säbelte singend unzählige Grollhufe weg und messerte tanzend ein Heer von Talbukhirschen auseinander und freute mich meines Lebens. Erinnerungen an mein geliebtes Stranglethorn kamen in mir auf, an den Schlachtzug gegen die ätzenden, stinkenden Gorillas (die ich bei Gelegenheit unbedingt nochmal besuchen muss), an den Spaß, den ich bei der Großwildjagd hatte und...ach, wie wohl wurde mir um mein armes Herz, als ich die Leute von der Safari traf und sie mir auftrugen, die Wildnis zu durchkämmen und so ziemlich jedes Tier von der Bildfläche zu tilgen! Ich glaube, ich sollte 30 von jeder Art killen, aber meiner Freude und meinem Übermut fielen gleich 100 jeder Art zum Opfer! Und ach...hätt ich doch vorher gewußt, daß ich nach den ersten Aufträgen noch weitere Aufträge erhalten würde! Ich hätt mir sicherlich ein paar Tiere aufgespart, denn so mußte ich nun doch einige Zeit warten, bis sich die Population gewisser Arten wieder erholt hatte.
Irgendwann traf ich zufällig auf eine Stadt im Herzen von Nagrand.
Halaa heißt sie.
Eine recht komische Stadt, mitten auf einer Insel und umgeben von einer Schlucht, in der Elementare und Oger leben. Vier Zugänge gibt es, alle über wacklige Hängebrücken.
Ich stand mit Paulchen am südlichen Eingang zur Stadt und überlegte, ob ich nicht mal einen Blick hineinwerfen sollte, als ich von einer Gruppe Hordler überrascht wurde. Es müssen so um die Zehn bis Fünfzehn gewesen sein. Na wohl eher Fünfzehn, denn Zehn hätte ich ja noch locker umgeprügelt...
Jedenfalls kamen sie von hinten angeritten und leider sah ich sie zu spät und geriet so ein klein wenig unter die Räder. Oder Hufe. Egal.
Jedenfalls stieß mir das nun doch ein wenig übel auf, und als ich mich verbunden und eine Kleinigkeit gegessen hatte, kam ein Magier angeritten. Keine Ahnung, wie der noch hieß. Jedenfalls war der sehr freundlich und half mir auch gleich auf.
"Ist die Horde wieder in Halaa?" fragte er gleich stirnrunzelnd.
"Hm...da die Typen über die Hängebrücke sind und wahrscheinlich nicht auf halbem Weg in die Schlucht gesprungen sind..." entgegnete ich grübelnd "...würde ich mal davon ausgehen, daß sie in Halaa sind, ja."
"Hehehe...super!" und schon baute der Magier einen Greifenpunkt auf und flog davon. Mitten über die Stadt. Und interessanterweise warf er irgendwelche kleinen Kügelchen ab und als die auftrafen, explodierten sie mit einem ungeheuren Knall mitten in der Stadt.
_BOAH WIE GEIL_ dachte ich nur und schwang mich ebenfalls sofort auf einen Greifen. Und auch ich bekam eine Handvoll Bomben, die zum Abwurf über Halaa bestimmt waren. Als ich losflog allerdings sah ich unter mir ein paar Grollhufe...und...naja, man kann ja nun nicht aus seiner Haut, und hämisch lachend warf ich denn halt ein paar Bomben auf die lahmen Lederrücken, die friedlich grasten und sich ihres Lebens freuten.
"HARHARHAR! FREßT EUREN LETZTEN GRASHALM!" schrie ich und warf den dicken Viechern ein paar Bomben direkt vor die Nase. Mit einem lauten BBBBOOAAAAAMM explodierten sie ordnungsgemäß inmitten der Herde, und Feuer breitete sich aus, doch...es war wie verhext! Die verdammten Tiere gingen einfach nicht tot!! Bis heute versteh ich es nicht, und auch die nächsten 29 Bomben trafen einfach nicht!
Mies gelaunt kam ich also beim Greifenpunkt an, wo der Magier bereits ungeduldig wartete und mich sofort ziemlich unfreundlich anfuhr.
"WAS ZUM HENKER MACHST DU DA, IDIOT???" schrie er aufgebracht.
"JETZT BLEIB MA LOCKER, ZIPFELMÜTZE!" brüllte ich zurück. "DIE SCHEIß-BOMBEN FUNZEN NICHT RICHTIG! KANN ICH DOCH NIX FÜR!"
"BOAH DU DÄMLICHE ELFE! DIE BOMBEN SIND FÜR DIE HORDE-WACHEN IN DER STADT!" kreischte er weiter. "FÜR DIE WAAAACHEN! DUMMBEUTEL! VOLLIDIOT!"
Und dann machte er sich mit dem Greifen aus dem Staub und flog warf weiter Bomben auf die Stadt. Offensichtlich hatte er gemerkt, daß ich nah dran war ihm mal eben den Hals umzudrehen und hatte die Flucht ergriffen.
Ich machte mich selbst dann auch wieder auf den Weg, und mürrisch ließ ich die Grollhufe in Ruhe und schmiß die Bomben lustlos auf die in der Stadt verteilten Wachen der Horde. Und siehe da, es war wie ein Wunder: Die Bomben trafen!
...
Schon komisch, was die Allianz sich alles ausdenkt. Ich für meinen Teil bin mir sicher, daß dies wieder so eine Aktion vom Zünder des Cranirius ist. Eine Bombe, die nur Hordler trifft und keine Tiere, weil die Tiere ja ach so hilflos und ach so lieb sind. Ja, und deshalb mußte ich ja auch soviele von den Marschenläufern und Sporenseglern, etc umnageln im Auftrag der Öko-Fraktion!
Naja...egal.
Halaa war dann jedenfalls wieder freigebombt und die Allianz übernahm erneut die Kontrolle über die Stadt.
Während des Kampfes hatte ich etliche Halaa-Marken bekommen, und nachdem ich ein paar davon auf die Hordler geworfen hatte, in der Hoffnung, daß die Marken auch explodieren würden (was sie aber nicht taten), hatte ich die restlichen dann aufgehoben. Und wie gut, daß ich das getan hatte!
Denn mitten in der Stadt gibt es ein großes Gebäude, wo man die Marken und dieses komische Kristallpulverzeug von den Tieren (wovon ich einiges hatte) eintauschen kann und dafür ganz gute Ausrüstung bekommt. Ich tauschte also die Kristalldinger gegen Marken ein, nahm meine Halaa-Marken und ging zu dem Rüstmeister von Halaa.
"Herzlich Willkommen, tapfere Heldin!" empfing mich der Rüstmeister freundlich.
"Jaja..." antwortete ich mürrisch. "...schreibt mal auf die Marken drauf, daß die nicht explodieren verdammt!"
"Äh...wie meinen, die Dame?"
"Ach vergiss es..." murmelte ich ungeduldig. "Zeig mir lieber, was ich für meine Marken bekommen kann!"
Der Rüstmeister zählte meine Marken durch und sah mich mit leuchtenden Augen an.
"Oh, da waren sie aber wirklich fleißig und haben Halaa einen großen Dienst erwiesen! Bei dieser Anzahl müssen sie ja..."
"MANN HALT DIE FRESSE!" schrie ich ihn genervt an. "ZEIG MIR DAS ZEUG, WAS ICH KRIEGE UND LABER MICH NICHT VOLL SONST SCHIEB ICH DIE DIE MARKEN GLEICH WOHIN!!!"
"Ah...oh...okay...kein Problem." flüsterte der Rüstmeister geduckt und kramte in seinen Vorräten. "Sie können wählen zwischen dem Gürtel und der Hose...also Schärpe des Schattenpirschers und Gamaschen des Schattenpirschers..."
"Hmhm...gut, ich nehm die Hose..." brummte ich, nahm meine Belohnung und wollte grade gehen, als mir etwas auffiel.
Wütend drehte ich mich um.
"DIE IST KAPUTT, DU AFFE!" brüllte ich den Rüstmeister an, der sichtlich erschrocken zusammenzuckte. "ICH NEHM KEINEN DEFEKTEN MÜLL, KLARO??"
"Das...das ist aber eigentlich nicht möglich, meine Dame...unsere Ware..." stotterte er kleinlaut.
"WILLST DU...ETWA...SAGEN..." schnaubte ich hysterisch "...DAS ICH LÜGE???"
Sofort nahm der Rüstmeister die Hose zurück, kramte erneut in seinen Vorräten und gab mir ein anderes Exemplar der Gamaschen.
"Ich bitte vielmals, vielmals um Entschuldigung, meine Dame..." murmelte er noch kleinlauter als vorher.
Mit prüfendem Blick musterte ich die Gamaschen und mußte zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, daß auch dieses Exemplar fehlerhaft war. Das war auch der Zeitpunkt, wo meine sonst so unendliche Geduld am Ende war und ich den Rüstmeister am Kragen packte und kräftig schüttelte.
"WILLST DU MIR SO EINEN SCHUND ANDREHEN??? HÄH??? WILLST DU DAS WIRKLICH???" schrie ich und warf in kraftvoll in seine Vorratskisten.
"DA FEHLT DOCH DIE HÄLFTE AN DEM DING! HIER!" Ich zeigte auf zwei leere Sockelplätze, die wohl dafür vorgesehen waren, Edelsteine darin zu platzieren.
"WO SIND DIE STEINE, DIE DA REINGEHÖREN?? SO EINEN DRECK WILL ICH NICHT!!! ICH WERDE..."
Und als ich grade meine Dolche zücken wollte, um den zitternden Rüstmeister in einem Anfall blinder Wut in Scheiben zu schneiden, stellte sich der olle Magier von vor mich und hielt mich im letzten Moment auf.
"DU SCHON WIEDER!" kreischte er lauthals. "IMMER WIEDER DU, DU...DU...DUMMES DING! DIE EDELSTEINE MUßT DU KAUFEN UND SELBST EINBAUEN! DIE SIND DA NICHT MIT DRIN, KAPIERT?? GEHT DAS IN DEINE HOHLE BIRNE REIN? JA??"
Ich überlegte kurz.
"Ach so..." murmelte ich verlegen. "...woher soll ich das denn wissen...muss einem doch gesagt werden."
Der Magier sah mich nur ziemlich abwertend an, wollte wohl noch etwas sagen, verkniff es sich aber und ritt dann kopfschüttelnd davon. Inzwischen hatte sich der Rüstmeister auch wieder aufgerappelt und klopfte sich den Staub von der Kleidung.
Etwas peinlich berührt hob ich meine Gamaschen auf und reichte dem armen Kerl meine Hand, die er erleichtern entgegennahm.
"Ähm...das tut mir natürlich Leid..." sagte ich entschuldigend. "Ich wußte nicht, daß man die Edelsteine für die Sockel noch extra kaufen muss."
"K-k-kein Problem, meine Dame..." stotterte er sichtlich erleichtert. "Ich hoffe, nun ist alles zu ihrer Zufriedenheit?"
"Fast!" entgegnete ich lächelnd "Ich würde jetzt gerne zwei Edelsteine kaufen, und zwar bräuchte ich einen gelben und einen roten Stein, möglichst mit Bonus auf die kritische Trefferwertung!"
Das Gesicht des Rüstmeisters wurde plötzlich leichenblass und kleine Schweißperlen bildeten sich auf seiner Stirn, denn...
...
Ach, der Rest der Geschichte ist so blutig und unschön, daß ich es nicht weiter ausführen möchte. Es sei aber erwähnt, daß es in Halaa nun einen neuen Rüstmeister gibt, denn der alte wurde Opfer eines tragischen, tragischen Unfalls, als er unglücklicherweise von der Klippe Halaa´s in den Ogerhort stürzte und dort von den Ogern zuerst verprügelt und dann in ihre Höhle geschleppt wurde. Gerüchten zufolge soll eine hysterisch lachende Nachtelfe ihn hinuntergeworfen haben...aber...hey, wir wissen doch alle das Nachtelfen friedliche, liebevolle Wesen sind, oder?

Sui

****Erreichtes Level: 68***


----------



## dejaspeed (7. März 2007)

einfach Köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (8. März 2007)

*26er November, abends*

Jaja...und wieder ein weiterer, erfolgreicher Tag neigt sich dem Ende. Ich habs mir mal wieder hier auf einmer der Dächer in der Altstadt von Stormwind gemütlich gemacht und denke, es ist wieder mal an der Zeit, an paar Zeilen zu schreiben. Vorhin war ich noch kurz im Handelsdistrikt und hab mir ein bisserl Kirschkuchen geklaut...gekauft und den ess ich genüßlich nebenbei.
Wie schön die Stadt doch ist...immer wieder schaue ich gerne hier von oben aus über meine geliebte Heimat... Und auch die Leute sind hier viel netter als zum Beispiel in Ironforge. Letztens, vor einer Woche oder so, hab ich mir einen neuen Dolch gekauft. Und ich habe dafür geschuftet wie eine Bekloppte! _Tagelang_ bin ich durch die Brennende Steppe geirrt und hab diese stinkenden Drachen verkloppt und bei jedem 10ten eine schwarze Drachenschuppe zu bekommen...daraus hab ich denn irgendeinen Drachenlederkrams zusammengeschustert und im Auktionshaus angeboten. Glücklicherweise gibt es noch Käufer, die echte Qualität zu schätzen wissen! Meine Sachen sind nicht so billige Importartikel, sondern reine Handarbeit! Da klebt dann schonmal ein wenig Gedärm an der Drachenschuppenbrustplatte...oder Blut oder so...ich meine, es sind eben Originale und keine dieser komischen, billigen Nachbildungen, mit denen derzeit der Markt überschwemmt wird...
Ah, ich schweife ab...wo war ich stehengeblieben? Ach richtig, mein neuer Dolch...Alcors Sonnenschneide, um genau zu sein. Ich hab mir da auch gleich "großes Schlagen" draufzaubern lassen, weil der sooooo toll ist!
Das Ding hab ich dann jedenfalls für...ich weiß nicht mehr, irgendwas bei 300G im Auktionshaus erstanden, und weil ich Versandkosten sparen wollte, hab ichs halt direkt beim Verkäufer abgeholt. Das mit der Post ist ja eh immer so`ne Sache, da landet ein Paket schonmal aus Versehen in Booty Bay, Ratchet oder Naxxramas.
Alles schon vorgekommen.
Richtig, fällt mir grade ein, ich muss noch mein Iblis-Klinge abholen, die wurde glaube ich irrtümlich nach Naxxramas geschickt und nicht ins Gasthaus nach Stormwind...
Na wie auch immer.
Jedenfalls bin ich dann so nach Ironforge rein, hab die Zwerge freundlich auf darnassisch mit einem "NA IHR WÜRSTCHEN?" gegrüßt und mußte mich halbtotsuchen, bis ich den Zielort gefunden hatte. Ironforge ist einfach zu groß. Und dunkel. Und _stinken_ tut es da auch. Nach Zwergenschweiß nämlich. Igitt.
Aber was tut man nicht alles, wenn man pleite...wenn man etwas Gold sparen will. Jedenfalls hab ich dann die Adresse nach einer Eeeewigkeit endlich gefunden und gleich höflich geklopft.
Es dauerte einen Moment, und dann ging die Tür auf. Interessanterweise war da aber niemand.
"Was gibts?" hörte ich eine verschlafene Stimme murmeln.
"Häh?" stutzte ich verblüfft. "Wer spricht denn da? Mama? Bist Du`s?"
"Hier unten..." grummelte die Stimme weiter.
Erstaunt senkte ich meinen Blick und siehe da, ein winziger, stinkender Zwerg!
"Ah...oh..." staunte ich nicht schlecht. "Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich _wie_ klein ihr Zwergchen wirklich seid! Und Du scheinst wir besonders winzig! Warte, ich messe eben nach...mein Zollstock ist doch hier irgendwo..."
"Jaja...urkomisch..." brummte der Zwerg mürrisch und verschränkte die Arme vor der Brust. "Was willst Du, Elf?"
Unfreundlich wie immer die Zwerge, dachte ich noch so bei mir und hörte auf, meinen Zollstock zu suchen. Eine innere Stimme sagte mir, daß es nicht sonderlich ratsam wäre, weiter auf die "Größe" des Zwergs einzugehen.
"Ja...äh...ich wollte meinen Dolch abholen! Alcors Sonnenschneide!" antwortete ich also freundlich.
"Hmhm...ja, einen Moment." murmelte der Zwerg und verschwand in seinem dunklen, muffenden Haus. In diesem Augenblick wurde mir klar, das etwas geschehen mußte! Diese immerwährende Feindseligkeit zwischen dem Volk der Elfen und dem der Zwerge mußte gebrochen werden. Und das besser früher als später! Und ja, ICH würde eine Brücke der Freundschaft und des Friedens zwischen diesen beiden Völkern schlagen! Zwerge waren schließlich auch Elfen! Nur kleiner, hässlicher und schmutziger. Aber da muss man natürlich Toleranz zeigen. Nicht jedes Volk besteht aus intelligenten, hübschen Wesen...es muss auch die kleinen, hässlichen geben! Und so oder so sind wir alle Mitglieder der Allianz! Jawohl! Es stieg ein gewisser Stolz in meiner Brust hoch...ich wollte dem Zwerg mit all meiner Liebe und Freundlichkeit begegnen, ihm mit elfischem Charme umgarnen und so das vollbringen, was niemand zuvor geschafft hatte...
In aller Eile legte ich mir in Gedanken ein paar Worte zusammen, die den Anfang einer wunderbaren Freundschaft zwischen den Völkern bilden sollte. Und auch keinen Moment zu früh, denn schon hörte ich Schritte aus dem Haus, die unverkennbar von einem ungehobelten, stampfenden Zwerg stammten.
Hochmotiviert holte ich tief Luft und wartete, bis der Zwerg erneut in der Tür erschien.
"Ich..." begann ich feierlich.
"Bitte." grummelte der Zwerg, drückte mir ein Paket in die Hände und schlug mir die Tür vor der Nase zu.
Ich verstummte verdutzt.
"Äääääh..." stotterte ich völlig überrumpelt. "...das...äh...ich meine...wir Elfen...und Zwerge...und äh..."
Doch die polternden Schritte des Zwerges verhallten bereits in seiner kleinen Bruchbude und mir wurde klar, dass ich meine Chance vertan hatte.
Oder eher gesagt...die Zwerge sind ganz einfach selbst Schuld! Wir Elfen, die _liebevollsten_ Wesen dieser Welt, und die Zwerge, die _unfreundlichen_ Wichtel...das paßt nunmal einfach nicht.
Schulterzuckend drehte ich mich also um und ging zurück zu den Toren von Ironforge, wo ich Paulchen vorübergehend geparkt hatte. Seit mein lieber, kleiner Puschelpanther in Darnassus den Hund von einem Jäger verköstigt hatte, ließ ich ihn lieber immer aus den Städten heraus.
Vor den Toren der Stadt wartete mein Kleiner Schatz schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Rückkehr. Glücklich brüllte er zähnefletschend los, als er mich sah.
"Hey!" fuhr mich eine der Wachen unfreundlich an. "Ist das IHRE Säblerkatze??"
"Ja, Du Zwerg!" entgegnete ich beiläufig. "Brauchst keine Angst zu haben, der beißt nicht. Der verschlingt alles auf einmal."
"Gut." antwortete der Zwerg und holte einen Notizblock raus. "Störung der Nachtruhe, kostet 2 Gold 50 Silber."
Ich blieb wie angewurzelt stehen.
"BITTE WAS??" kreischte ich wütend los. "NACHTRUHE??? ES IS DOCH GRAD MAL KURZ NACH MITTAG!!"
"Ähem..." flüsterte der Zwerg gereizt. "Es ist kurz nach Mitter_nacht_, meine Dame. Macht dann nochmal 2 Gold 50 Silber..."
"ICH GLAUBS JA NICHT!!" brüllte ich weiter. "WIR HABEN WIN-TER, DU WEIHNACHTSMANN! DIE TAGE SIND KÜRZER!!"
"Ähem...das ist zwar richtig..." korrigierte der Zwerg "...aber trotz allem ist es jetzt zwei Stunden nach Mitternacht. Wenn sie bitte einen Blick auf ihre Uhr werfen würden..."
Mit entsetzten Augen sah ich den Zwerg an.
"UHR??" quakte ich beleidigt los. "ICH BIN EINE NACHTELFIN! ICH BRAUCHE KEINE UHR! ICH BIN EINS MIT DER NATUR!"
"Ähem...verehrte Dame..." brummte der Zwerg geduldig "...schonmal darüber nachgedacht, warum es _Nacht_elf heißt?"
"DAS...äh..." begann ich, doch in diesem Moment sah ich ein, daß es nichts bringen würde, diese Unterhaltung weiterzuführen.
Also drückte ich dem grinsenden Blödmann 10 Gold in die Hand, band mein Paulchen los und wir ritten zurück nach Stormwind.
Bei uns Elfen gibt es halt dieses Sprichwort, was sicherlich kein Zwerg der Welt je verstehen wird...:
_Der Klügere gibt nach, und deshalb regieren die Zwerge die Welt!_

Sui


***Erreichtes Level: 60***


----------



## Celarandil (10. März 2007)

Es macht einfach nur Spaß, deine Texte zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte schenke uns mehr von diesen Meisterstücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (12. März 2007)

Celarandil schrieb:


> Es macht einfach nur Spaß, deine Texte zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin der selben Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag diese Elfe ... *grins*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (12. März 2007)

*5ter Juli / morgens
*

Puuuuh...ist das eine Hitze. ^^
Die Sonne scheint inzwischen den ganzen lieben Tag vom Himmel und macht wirklich ordentlich Dampf. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann schwitz ich meine überflüssigen Pfunde weg und muss gar net mehr soviel Sport treiben... *hihihi*
Ah, wo ich grad bei Sport bin...da hatt ich die letzten Tage ja wieder richtig, richtig gut zu tun. Zufällig hab ich eine Anleitung für "_Barbarische Armschienen_" erhalten, und da ich meine Lederverarbeitungsfähigkeiten unbedingt noch ausweiten will, wollt ich die denn natürlich auch gleich bauen...
Zutaten waren soweit kein Problem, bis auf...bis vier große Fangzähne. Die waren mir schon untergekommen, und nachdem ich kurz überlegt hatte, wußte ich auch wieder wo das gewesen war:
Im Nebeltal. Die ollen Gorillas hatten so komische Fangzähne.
Gut, kein Problem, hab ich mir gedacht. Gehst halt _mal eben_ los und holst Dir _mal eben_ die vier Fangzähne.
Hätt ich vorher gewußt...dass nur ungefähr einer von dreissig Gorillas so einen verdammten Zahn besitzt...naja, gut, wär ich trotzdem losgegangen. Jedenfalls mußte ich dann wirklich so um die 120 Gorillas aufschlitzen, ihnen ihre ekligen, übelriechenden Münder aufreißen und ihre Gebisse nach Fangzähnen untersuchen. Buäääääärks...ich mag gar nicht mehr dran denken.
Nach ein paar Stunden hatte ich die vier Fangzähne dann jedenfalls und bin denn zurück nach Booty Bay, um die Armschienen zusammenzubasteln und ins Auktionshaus zu stellen. Dort fand ich dann zufällig eine Anleitung für so eine "_Dicke Murlocrüstung_". Dafür wiederum fehlten mit 12 Dicke Murlocschuppen. Murlocs, das sind so schleimige Schlabberviecher, die an den unmöglichsten Orten herumschwabbeln, ziemlich ätzend sind und einfach nur volles Rohr abnerven. Deshalb konnte ich mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, wo ich die angetroffen hatte.
Gut, kein Problem, hab ich mir gedacht. Gehst halt _mal eben_ los und holst Dir _mal eben_ die Zwölf Murlocschuppen.
Und denn bin ich _mal eben_ nach Menethil, hab dort wie eine bekloppte _mal eben_ rund 50 Murlocs abgemessert und tatsächlich eine Schuppe erhalten...also versteh mich nicht falsch...ich hab eine Menge Schuppen erhalten. Glänzende Fischschuppen, schleimige Murlocschuppen, blablabla-Murlocschuppen, aber nur _eine_ dicke Murlocschuppe. Doch nein, ich bin ruhig geblieben, zurück zum Greifenmeister und nach Southshore gereist. Dort, so wußte ich, gibts auch Murlocs.
Also bin ich _mal eben_ nach Southshore und hab dort _mal eben_ weitere 50 Murlocs weggeschnibbelt, ohne auch nur eine einzige dicke Schuppe zu bekommen.
Und nein...auch dann war ich immer noch die Ruhe selbst. Kann ja passieren, kein Problem, so spielt das Leben ab und an. Man gibt sich Mühe, wirklich richtig viel Mühe, und es kommt einfach nix bei rum.
Gut...denn bin ich zum letzten Ort, wo ich noch von Murlocs wußte. Also theoretisch wären irgendwo in Ashenvale noch welche gewesen, und sonstwo auch...aber für dicke Murlocschuppen braucht es schon etwas höherrangige Viecher.
Also bin ich _mal eben_ nach Strangelthorn zurückgeeiert (wo ich auch gestartet war) und bin dort solange wutschnaubend, schreiend und gnadenlos durch die Murlocs gedonnert dass der Abend für die verdammten Viecher sicher als "Nacht des jüngsten Gerichts" in Erinnerung bleiben wird. Na ich mußte ja auch nur mal eben so rund 150 dieser depperten Glitschfüße killen, um an die restlichen 11 dicken Murlocschuppen zu kommen. Zugegeben, danach war ich dann tatsächlich ein wenig außer Atem. Röchelnd stand ich auf einem gigantischen, stinkenden Berg von Murlockadavern, die sich im Laufe der Stunden unter und neben meinen Füßen gesammelt hatten. Alle hatte ich umgebracht...war über sie gekommen wie ein Wolf über die unbewachte Schafherde und hatte so gnadenlos gewütet wie schon lange nicht mehr. Irgendwann war der Blutrausch mit mir durchgegangen, und meine Dolche zischten wie von selbst durch die Luft und die Murlockörper.
Langsam...nur unendlich langsam kam ich wieder zu Sinnen und begann zu verstehen...um meinen Hals baumelten 12 dicke Murlocschuppen, aufgereiht an einer blutigen Sehne und teilweise sogar noch lauwarm.
"...geschafft..." flüsterte ich keuchend. "...ich habs...geschafft..."
Mein glasiger Blick klärte auf...meine geschundene Lunge füllte sich erneut mit der von Leichengeruch geschwängerten Luft und ich warf den Kopf in den Nacken und beide Arme gen Himmel.
"ICH - HABE - ES - GESCHAFFT!" brüllte ich mit voller Kraft und meine Worte hallten durch die nun leeren Ruinen. Dann fiel ich auf die Knie und schlug die Hände vors Gesicht. Etliche...ja unzählige Freudentränen flossen aus meinen rotgeränderten Augen und verteilten sich auf dem riesigen Leichenberg unter mir.
Ja, so war das.
Und dann hatte ich die elendigen 12 dicken Murlocschuppen und bastelte zurück in Booty Bay diese Rüstung zusammen und stellte sie auch ins AH. Brauch schließlich immer noch die Kohle für meinen Tiger.
Nachdem ich meine Ausrüstung, Kleidung und Waffen von den schleimigen Murlocresten gereinigt und in aller Ruhe ein schönes, kaltes Bad genommen hatte, ging ich meine Post abholen.
Hihihi...bin tatsächlich alle Sachen sofort losgeworden. ^^
Und so beschloss ich, neue Armschienen zu bauen. Und bis auf ein paar Zutaten hatte ich auch alles. Läppische vier große Fangzähne fehlten nur.
Gut, kein Problem, hab ich mir gedacht. Gehst halt _mal eben_ los und holst Dir mal eben die vier Fangzähne...

Sui



***Erreichtes Level: 41***


----------



## Sartanshexer (12. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach weiter so diese Elfe scheint ein _recht nettes_wesen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte mehr!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (15. März 2007)

*13ter Juli / morgens*

Geschafft! Geschafft! Ich hab mir endlich, _eeeeeeeeeendlich_ meinen Tiger gekauft. Naja, einen Nachtsäbler, um genau zu sein. Gott, bin ich froh! Jetzt können die annern auch nicht mehr rummeckern, dass ich so langsam bin und so...denn mit meinem Säbler bin ich richtig fix unterwegs! ^^
War auch gar nicht so einfach, den zu kaufen...
Gestern wars...ich war noch in Stormwind und hab meine Auktionen im Auge gehabt...da mußten noch einige Sachen verkauft werden, denn es fehlten immerhin noch rund 9 Gold. Vorher war ich mal eben losgewesen und hatte alle Sachen für ein Paar "Schattenhauthandschuhe" zusammengesucht, was eigentlich genauso endlos lange gedauert und abgenervt hat wie...egal, die Geschichte ist ja schon bekannt.
Irgendwann jedenfalls, da bekam ich denn Nachricht vom Auktionshaus, dass einige Sachen verkauft worden sind, und zwar nicht der ganze billige Import-Ramsch, sondern die eigenhändig erstellte Spitzenware! _DAS_ gab selbstverständlich genug Gold, und so konnte ich mich aufmachen nach Darnassus, das lange Zeit mein Heimatort gewesen war. Das es ein wirklich ätzender, langwieriger Weg war von Stormwind nach Darnassus, brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen. Das hat _so_ lange gedauert...Mann, Mann, Mann...denn ist mir auf dem wackligen Greifen und dem wankenden Schiff zu allem Überfluß immer schlecht geworden. Glücklicherweise war`s von dem Greifen aus, von wo ich eine unter mir herumstreunende Gruppe von Orks vollgekotzt habe. Die waren vielleicht sauer...gute Güte...kann doch nun echt mal passieren, und außerdem stinken die eh die ganze Zeit. Da riecht ja sogar mein Mageninhalt besser. Auf dem Schiff...ähm...gut...ist mir dasselbe gleich nochmal passiert. Also fast dasselbe. Zum wars keine Gruppe von Orks und zum andern war ich ja nicht mehr auf dem Greif. Vom Gestank her war`s allerdings dann doch nahezu gleich. War nämlich Dalo, den ich auf dem Schiff antraf.
"Ach scheiße..." hab ich noch gedacht. "Nicht der Typ..."
Natürlich hat der mich aber gleich gesehen und kam blöd grinsend auf mich zugelaufen.
"Hey Sui!" rief er winkend. "So ein Zufall, dass..."
Weiter kam er nicht, weil mir auf der Stelle so dermaßen schlecht wurde, dass ich ihm direkt auf die Füße reiherte.
"ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH! WIE EKELIG!" schrie er, schon wieder mit Tränen in den Augen. Wie sollte er Mama nur erklären, dass er sich seine Schühchen eingesaut hatte? Unglücklicherweise hatte ich vor Antritt der Schiffsreise noch richtig ordentlich in Menethil gefuttert...und da ich noch nicht restlos alles auf Dalo`s Schuhen verteilt hatte, ergoß sich der Rest über seine Rüstung.
"NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN! Das krieg ich NIE WIEDER RAUUUUUUUUS!!" jammerte er lauthals los und sprang hilflos im Kreis umher. Dabei besprenkelte er alle umstehenden Passagiere mit meinen, zugegeben, nicht sonderlich angenehm riechenden Auswürfen. Natürlich kam das nicht sonderlich gut an, und so kam es, dass Dalo kurzerhand des Schiffes verwiesen wurde. Oder eher gesagt, einige Zwerge packten ihn und warfen den heulenden Trauerkloß über Bord.
_PLATSCH_ machte es, als sein Körper auf dem Wasser aufschlug.
Ich sah ihm noch lächelnd hinterher, wie er wild gestikulierend versank und konzentrierte mich dann wieder auf mein eigentliches Ziel.
Mein Nachtsäbler! ^^
Die weitere Reise verlief dann ohne besondere Vorkommnisse. Das Schiff legte sehr bald in Auberdine an und von da aus nahm ich den Greifen nach Darnassus, den ich ärgerlicherweise ebenfalls vollkotzte, was mich 2 Gold Reinigungsgebühr kostete, womit ich schon wieder zu wenig Geld hatte. Machte aber nichts, da ich kurz danach wieder einige meiner speziell angefertigten Deluxe-Gegenstände verkaufte und alles war wieder gut.
Letztendlich kam ich tatsächlich bei dem Verkäufer für Reittiere an. Auf der Wiese lagen ein paar sehr, sehr hübsche Tiger, und anscheinend war das freudige Glänzen in meinen Augen nicht zu übersehen, denn der Ober-Druide kam gleich auf mich zu.
"Oh, verehrte Dame..." säuselte er geschwollen los. "...wie ich sehe besteht Interesse an einem von unseren würdevollen Nachtsäblern..."
"WEG DA OPA!" schrie ich genervt und schubste den Knilch beiseite. Wenn es um so puschelige Tierchen geht, kenn ich kein Halten. Da muss ich sofort _kuscheln_ und _knuddeln_ und...
...und dann biss mich der erste blöde Tiger gleich in die Hand.
"AUAAAAAAAAA!" quiekte ich und machte einen Satz zurück. Es kam immer wieder vor, dass ich in solchen Momenten vergaß, dass Tiere im Allgemeinen nicht so gut auf mich zu sprechen sind. Warum auch immer. Verärgert drehte ich mich zu dem Druiden-Verkäufer-Opa um, der sich grade wieder aufrappelte.
"Ich hätt gern ein Reittier..." brummte ich "...und wenn`s geht eins dass mich NICHT fressen will!"
"Ah...äh..." antwortete er irritiert. "...das ist mir aber nun ein Rätsel...normalerweise ist die Bindung zwischen Nachtelfen und Tieren außergewöhnlich stark und..."
"JETZT HÖR MAL ZU, RAUSCHEBART!" brüllte ich los. "ICH HAB WIRKLICH, WIRKLICH LANGE UND ANGESTRENGT DAFÜR GEARBEITET, MIR EINEN TIGER KAUFEN ZU KÖNNEN! UND WENN ICH NICHT _AUF DER STELLE..._"
Mein Blick fiel auf einen wunderschönen, anmutigen Tiger, der etwas abseits von den anderen im Gras lag und an einem riesigen Knochen nagte. Ein majestätisches Tier mit Augen, die so tief schwarz waren, dass es den Anschein hatte, als würden sie das Licht direkt absorbieren.
"BOAH!" schrie ich und zeigte auf den Tiger. "DEN will ich!"
Der Druide wurde mit einem mal leichenblass.
"Äh..." stotterte er los. "Dieses Exemplar ist unverkäuflich, meine Dame...denn...wie soll ich sagen...nun...trotz aller mühseligen Versuche ist es uns nicht gelungen, diesen Nachtsäbler zu zähmen, geschweige denn ihn davon abzubringen, andere Nachtsäbler anzufallen und zu fressen..."
"Aus-ge-zeichnet..." flüsterte ich fasziniert. "Ich kaufe ihn!"

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass dieser Kauf das Beste war, was ich hätte machen können, auch wenn ich den Verkäufer sehr, sehr lange bearbeiten mußte (und ich meine bearbeiten) bis er mir das Tier überließ.
Es dauerte auch ein paar Stunden, bis der Säbler und ich uns in einem äußerst intensiven Kampf darauf geeinigt hatten, dass ich die Herrin bin und er mein Diener. Sowas _muss_ man gleich am Anfang klarstellen, denn wenn man das nicht macht, dann gibt`s immer Nörgelei und Geschrei und das übliche blablabla...
So aber stand ich letztendlich mit blutenden Kratzern übersät über meinem erschöpften Tiger und tätschelte ihm den Kopf.
"Guter Kampf...wirklich guter Kampf...aber gegen eine Sui...da gewinnst Du einfach nicht, Kumpel."
Das arme Tier schaute nur kurz auf, leckte das Blut von meiner Wange und schlief dann auf der Stelle ein.
Seitdem weicht er nicht mehr von meiner Seite. Wie gesagt, man muss nur einmal klären, wer die Hosen anhat, und dann ist auch gut. Was ich ihm bisher nicht austreiben konnte ist nur, dass er auf alle anderen Nachtsäbler losgeht und die fressen will. Naja, eigentlich geht er gleich auf alles los, der Gute...nur irgendwie...irgendwie find ich das auch ganz sympathisch. ^^

Sui


***Erreichtes Level: 44***


----------



## Sartanshexer (16. März 2007)

Wow das wird immer besser!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also diese elfe hihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (21. März 2007)

Deine Texte sind einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich noch mehr von dir lesen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darx (23. März 2007)

Ohh man(n) dieses Geschichten sind einfach genial, ich schreibe selber ab und zu ein paar aber diese wirklich einfach Köstlich ^^
Diese Elfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss Darx und mehr davon ^^


----------



## dmix (24. März 2007)

Das sind gute Geschichten es macht spaß sie zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter schreiben

Gruß dmix


----------



## mareldahar (26. März 2007)

das ist wirklich wundervoll :-)
es gibt viel zu wenig echte Geschichten in wow...

grüße
mareldahar
lvl 18 bisher  (1.char! :-))


----------



## Suiginto (27. März 2007)

*27ter März / nachts*

Puh...ich bin völlig geschafft. Die letzten Wochen hab ich nur noch auf Schlachtfeldern verbracht...ich war im Alteractal, in der Warsongschlucht, im Arathibecken und im Auge des Turms (oder hieß es doch Lauge des Wurms? Ich weiß es nicht mehr...).
Ich brauchte einfach mal ein wenig Abwechslung nachdem ich tagelang in Nagrand Elementare zersäbelt und gegemeuchelt hatte, um Urluft zu bekommen. Für eine Urluft braucht es 10 Luftpartikel, und diese Luftpartikel bekommt man von den Wirbelviechern die quer über den gesamten Landstrich verteilt herumlaufen. Mit viel, _viel_ Glück kriegt man bei jedem vierten oder fünften _einen_ Luftpartikel...dementsprechend lange hat die ganze Aktion dann auch gedauert. Glücklicherweise sind in Nagrand ja ein paar Ogerlager, und so konnte ich zwischendurch meinen Frust und meine Wut an den Kollegen Ogern auslassen. Ironischerweise wurde das eine Lager nach einem Überfall von mir umbenannt...vorher hieß es "Die Idylle zum freundlichen Oger", was eindeutig ein alter Ogertrick ist...den Lagern Namen geben, auf die der Feind reinfallen soll, aber _nicht_ mit mir...ich bin ja net von gestern. Nachdem ich also in einem Anfall blinder Zerstörungswut und dazu noch hysterisch lachend durch die Reihen der völlig verdutzten Oger gepflügt war, wurde das Lager in "Die Ruinen des lachenden Schädels" umbenannt. Ich weiß noch, das ich völlig erschöpft und blutüberströmt aus dem Lager torkelte und mir ein Draenei Schamane entgegenschlenderte.
"Oh Gott, gute Frau!" rief er entsetzt und blieb stehen. "Sie sehen ja furchtbar aus, ist alles in Ordnung?"
Mit meinen blutunterlaufenen Augen sah ich ihn giftig an, zückte meine Dolche und schrie:"SEH ICH AUS ALS BRÄUCHTE ICH HILFE, PENNER??"
Er wich zurück.
"Oh nein, natürlich nicht, geschätzte Elfendame!" erwiderte er beruhigend. "Ich wollte nur einen kleinen Imbiss einnehmen in einem der besten Lokale in ganz Nagrand, das einem der freundlichen Oger gehört, die hier..."
Blitzschnell sprang ich auf ihn zu und setzte ihm einen Dolch an den Hals.
"Oger..." fauchte ich und Blut lief aus meinem Mundwinkel "...sind BÖSE! Und ich _HASSE_ DAS BÖSE!!"
Trotz allem blieb der Draenei gefaßt und freundlich. 
"Ich widerspreche ihnen nur ungerne, meine Dame..." säuselte er vor sich hin und schob meinen Dolch mit einer Hand beiseite. "...aber diese Oger hier sind auf der Seite der Allianz und kämpfen mit uns gegen die Horde."
"Oh..." pfiff ich überrascht und wischte mir mit dem Ärmel das Blut aus dem Gesicht. "...na wenn das so ist...dann Mahlzeit."
Naja...ich ließ ihn dann halt vorbei und er ging gutgelaunt ins frisch von mir zerstörte Lager der Oger hinein. Was nun genau aus dem Typen geworden ist...keine Ahnung. Ich ritt wieder zurück nach Telaar und hörte nur noch, wie die Oger irgendwas von "Rache", "Tod den Nachtelfen" und sowas schrien und brüllten. Ja, und zwischendurch kamen Hilfeschreie, die klangen wie die von einem Draenei, der ordentlich vermöbelt wird. Aber hey...alter Ogertrick, die stimmen von Opfern nachzuahmen damit man hilfsbereit einschreitet und dann feststellen muss, daß gar kein Opfer da ist sondern nur einer der Oger Nachahmungskünstler ist. Auf sowas fall ich nicht rein, bin ja nicht von Vorgestern.
Das aber nur nebenbei.
Jedenfalls zog ich danach durch die Schlachtfelder und vertrieb die Horde aus ihrer Basis in der Warsongschlucht, suchte vergeblich nach der Fahne im Alteractal, und im Arathibecken war mir mein Ruf offenbar schon so vorausgeeilt, das der Obermotz der Horde gar nicht erst auftauchte und ich mich wieder zurück im Alteractal auf die Suche nach der verdammten Flagge machen konnte. 
Nach einigen Wochen beschloß ich dann, dem alten Dok Mixilpixil wieder mal einen Besuch abzustatten. Bei dem Kerl hatte ich einige Jahre gelebt, als ich...ach, das wäre zu weit ausgeholt. Jedenfalls wollte ich ihn mal wieder besuchen und ritt also auf meinem Paulchen direkt zum SI:7 Hauptquartier und bloß weil der dumme Osborne da wieder rumstand mußte ich einen kleinen Umweg machen und zufällig versah ich mich dann in der Tür und landete in der Halle der Helden oder wie die Kneipe da heißt.
Naja, wo ich denn schonmal da war, schaute ich mich gleich ein wenig um. Selbstverständlich hatten alle Anwesenden mich schon auf den Schlachtfeldern gesehen und zollten mir höchsten Respekt! Also..._wenn_ jemand da gewesen _wäre_, mein ich natürlich.
Leider war aber keiner da.
Nur die langweiligen Verkäufer, die aussehen, als würden sie den ganzen Tag da rumstehen. Naja, wie auch immer. Jedenfalls ging ich zu so einem mickrigen Zwerg und fragte ihn freundlich, was er denn so in seinem Angebot hat.
"HE WICHTEL!" fuhr ich ihn an. "WAS GIBTS BEI DIR DENN SO, HÄH? TRITTLEITERN? STELZEN? HÄHÄHÄ!"
Der Zwerg sah mich ziemlich seltsam an und hob eine  der unglaublich buschigen Augenbrauen.
"Ich verkaufe Reittiere, Nachtelfe." brummte er.
"Uh..." entgegnete ich amüsiert. "...er verkauft Reittiere... Was für welche denn? Hühner?"
"Nein...zum Beispiel Kriegstiger." antwortete der Zwerg.
"Hahaha...zum Beispiel Kriegst-..." mein Lachen verstummte schlagartig und ich sah den kleinen Kerl mit großen, leuchtenden Augen an. "...KRIEGS-TIGEEEEEEER???"
Glücklicherweise hatte ich genügend Abzeichen und Marken und so Krams aus den Kriegsgebieten gesammelt und den ganzen Plunder noch nicht zu einem originalgetreuen Abbild der Burg Stormwind im Verhältnis 1:20 zusammengebaut (wie ich es damals mit den Siegeln der Agentumdämmerung gemacht hatte), und so bekam ich für ein paar Abzeichen tatsächlich einen schwarzen Kriegstiger. Und zwar einen _schnellen_ schwarzen Kriegstiger.
Sofort als ich das zähnefletschende, knurrende Tier sah, schloß ich ihn ins Herz...ebenso, wie ich damals mein Paulchen ins Herz geschlossen hatte...
Ja, mein kleines Paulchen...meine treue Säblerkatze...liebend gerne hätte ich ihn weiter auf meiner Reise mitgenommen aber schweren Herzens quartierte ich ihn dann beim Dok ein. Ich weiß ja, daß der Dok immer allein und quasi mit seinem Job verheiratet ist, und deshalb wird er sich sicher mit Paulchen gut verstehen. Da haben wir dann ja alle was von!
Höflich und uneigennützig wie der gute Mixilpixil ist, lehnte er mein Angebot natürlich erstmal ab, daß ich ihn meinen Säbler dalassen würde. Man hätte seine Höflichkeit _fast_ schon mit verzweifelter Wut verwechseln können, besonders als er mich anschrie, ich solle mit meinem bescheuerten, tollwütigen Ungetüm zum Teufel gehen, aber ich kenne den Dok ja...im Grunde seines Herzens ist er mir dann doch dankbar.
Ja, und seitdem ziehe ich mit meinem neuen Kriegstiger durch die Gegend. Jonny hab ich ihn genannt, den Guten. Letztens bin ich auch wieder an den Ruinen des lachenden Schädels vorbeigeritten...und gute Güte, wie aggressiv diese Oger reagiert haben, als sie mich sahen...
Wild schreiend und riesige Knüppel und Keulen schwingend rannten sie mir hinterher und riefen irgendwelche komischen Schimpfwörter und Flüche.
Jaja...die Oger. Ich wußte es ja gleich, das die böse sind. Denn _mir_ kann man so leicht nix vormachen. Ich bin ja nicht von Vorvorgestern!

Sui

***Erreichtes Level: 70***


----------



## Shagya (28. März 2007)

Boa das is einfach nur geil...*mehr will* ..ich könnt den ganzen tag nur lesen lesen lesen .... hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (29. März 2007)

@ Suiginto das ist wirklich Klasse geschrieben^^ macht mir immer viel Spaß deine Texte zulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Cilméron .........einfach nur total daneben und überflüssig in so nem super thread....

Gruß StoneSour


----------



## Suiginto (29. März 2007)

*11ter Juli / morgens*

Gäääääääääääääääähn...puh, ist das schon wieder früh. Und trotzdem bin ich schon wieder auf den Beinen gewesen und hab ein paar Nebelgorillas verprügelt. Es werden und werden aber auch nicht weniger... -.-
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass für jedes erschlagene Tier ein neues zurückkommt. Oder gleich zwei, oder drei...
Vielleicht auch vier.
Und dabei waren da heute so einige Leute unterwegs und haben den stinkenden Gorillas _ordentlich_ den Marsch geblasen. Mann, sind die Dinger untergegangen...einer nach dem anderen fiel tot in sich zusammen. HARHARHAR, wie Weihnachten quasi... ^^
Aber ich will Dich nicht immer mit denselben Geschichten langweilen, liebes Tagebuch.
Nach meinem ersten Gedicht, was ja irgendwie so ziemlich gut geworden ist hab ich nun noch eins verfaßt, was _noch_ besser ist.
Letztens, da hat mich der Dalo ganz blöd von der Seite angequatscht, und denn hab ich`s dem so richtig gezeigt...und über diese Heldentat mußte etwas geschrieben werden!

*
Der Dalo steht in Booty Bay*
Der Dalo steht in Booty Bay ganz still und stumm,
da kommt die böse Sui und haut ihn um.
Sagt, wie kann denn das nun sein,
das der Dalo da nun liegt
mit den dunkelblauen Äugelein?

Der Dalo liegt in Booty Bay und weint ganz doll,
die andern stehen um ihn herum und finden`s toll.
Sagt, wie kann denn das nun sein,
das der Dalo da nun liegt
mit dem purpurroten Näselein?

Der Dalo dort in Booty Bay
mit seinen blauen Äugelein
und seinem roten Näselein
kann nur ein großer Blödmann sein!

~*~


Hihihi...das sing ich jetzt immer beim Gorillas kloppen. ^^
Ansonsten waren die letzten Tage nicht so sonderlich spektakulär...naja, ich war mit Flex in der Blackfathom-Tiefe, wo wir ziemlich gründlich aufgeräumt haben...denn hat mich Kath aus ihrer Gruppe wieder entfernt, nachdem ich dort eigentlich mit sollte. _DAS_ war zwar ganz schön gemein, aber andererseits auch verständlich. Hey, wenn ich wo mitgehe, haben die annern ja nix mehr zu tun, nä? Wo die Sui hinhaut, da wächst kein Gras mehr, ey!
Ach so...und mein Tiger...naja...also zumindest das Reiten hab ich mir schon angeeignet, und viel fehlt mir nun auch nicht mehr. Muss nur noch die restlichen Sachen im AH verkaufen, und denn zurück nach Darnassus und Tiger kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sui


***Erreichtes Level: 44***


----------



## Suiginto (30. März 2007)

@ Cilméron: Wenn Du Aufmerksamkeit suchst, dann tu das doch bitte in einem eigenen Thread und nicht in diesem hier. Zwingt Dich niemand, meine Geschichten zu lesen, und wenn sie Dir eh nicht zusagen, dann werde ich mich wohl oder übel, nachdem ich ein paar Stunden bitter geweint und meine Existenz in Frage gestellt habe, damit abfinden müssen, das nicht jeder meinen Stil mag.

Und ja, ich weiß das auch hierauf wieder eine ausgeklügelte, raffinierte und philosophisch wertvolle Antwort erfolgen wird für die es im Deutschunterricht aufgrund ihrer unglaublichen Kreativität volle Punktzahl gegeben hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überrasche mich _bitte_ nicht damit, daß Du Dich mit Deinen wirklich bemerkenswerten Kommentaren aus meinem Thread fernhältst, denn das würde glatt an einen vernünftigen Menschen und nicht an ein nörgeliges, unbeachtetes Kind erinnern.

@ Alman: Es heißt _Tagebuch_ und nicht _Pornodrehbuch_! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ alle anderen: Danke für das Lob, freut mich, daß es auch Menschen gibt, die mein Geschreibsel mögen. Auch wenn`s nur 10 von 100 sind, reicht das um mich weiterschreiben zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sui


----------



## Suiginto (30. März 2007)

*21er November, nachts*

Puh bin ich müde...was war das aber auch für ein Ausflug heute. Hatte ja die Tage jetzt endlich die olle Onyxia gelegt, und da wollte ich mir ein wenig Erholung verschaffen. Kurzerhand hab ich also ein paar Melonenbrote geschmiert, ein wenig was zu trinken eingepackt, in Darnassus den einen oder anderen Hasen abgeknallt für mein liebes, kleines Tigerchen und denn bin ich einfach los. Wir ritten voller Freude umher, nahmen das erstbeste Schiff und freuten uns unseres Lebens. Hach...es hätte ein so friedlicher und wundervoller Tag werden können...aber nein, es hat nicht sein sollen. Vielleicht ist es mir einfach nicht _vergönnt_, mal zur Ruhe zu kommen...
Und es fing alles an sich ganz harmlos an, als ich in Tirisfal auf eine verlassene, ruhige Stadt traf. Zumindest war es wohl mal eine Stadt, den im Großen und Ganzen waren es nur noch verwilderte Ruinen. Nun denn, dachte ich mir, wo ist ein besserer Platz für ein schnuckliges, kleines Päuschen als in einer schaurigen, dunklen Geisterstadt?
Kurzerhand sprang ich von meinem Paulchen-Tigerchen ab und schlich leise und neugierig hinein in das alte Gemäuer. Anfangs war ja auch alles wunderbar. Es war angenehm kühl, die Luft war gut...und es schien wieder mal eine richtige Entscheidung gewesen zu sein, hier einzukehren.
Dann traf ich leider auf zwei große, stinkende Fleischklopse, die ziemlich eklig aussahen und noch unangenehmer rochen. Da ich aber ja in Ruhe eine Kleinigkeit essen wollte, beschloß ich unverrichteter Dinge, die Beiden Gesellen höflich (wie ich nunmal bin) zu fragen, ob sie nicht etwas außerhalb der Ruinen herumstehen und stinken könnten.
Die beiden schleimigen Ungeheuer sahen mich mit triefenden, eiternden Augen an, brabbelten unverständliches, komisches Zeug und fingen an, nach mir zu hauen.
"Freunde..." sagte ich überrascht, doch nach wie vor freundlich "...das ist doch nun kein Grund, gleich _ausfallend_ zu werden. Gibt Tage, wo man das Deo mal vergißt, kenn ich auch, aber dann gleich so einen Aufstand zu machen, ist doch..."
Grüner, matschiger Schleim ergoß sich über meine frisch gekämmten, gewaschenen Haare.
"DANN STERBT! HIER! UND JETZT!" brüllte ich hysterisch und messerte die beiden unfreundlichen Burschen zu einem wabernden Haufen Fleisch und Grütze nieder.
Vielleicht hätte ich an diesem Punkt umkehren sollen, aber...naja, ich wollte eigentlich auch nur meine Haare sauberkriegen, nichts weiter...also stieg ich in den Fahrstuhl, der plötzlich aufging und mich ein paar Etagen nach unten fuhr. Fluchend stampfte ich durch einen engen, kleinen Gang und...
...traf auf zwei weitere, stinkende Fleischberge! Diesmal sparte ich mir auch gleich die Worte und kloppte sie sofort um.
Ungeduldig und leicht genervt ging ich weiter und landete in einer weitläufigen, großen Höhle, in der wider Erwarten tatsächlich noch jemand wohnte. Hier und da standen Händler, Ausbilder und dazwischen ganz seltsames Volk. Ich hätte schwören können, dass es Untote waren, aber...hey, mal im Ernst, Untote in einer Ruinenstadt in Tirisfal??
Na wie auch immer. Jedenfalls stapfte ich zum ersten Typen, der da so mit einer Glocke herumstand und auf Kunden zu warten schien. Ein wenig machte er den Eindruck, als wäre er Auktionator, aber das weiß ich nicht so genau.
"Hey guter...Mann...oder Frau..." säuselte ich in meiner lieblichsten, engelsgleichen Tonlage. "...wo kann ich denn hier mal ein Bad nehmen oder..."
Weiter kam ich leider nicht, weil auch dieser nette Kollege sofort auf mich einhieb, laut herumgackerte und sofort einer seiner bekloppten Freunde auftauchte (wo auch immer der herkam, jedenfalls war er plötzlich da), und ebenfalls versuchte, mir die Kehle durchzuschneiden.
Naja, um es kurz zu machen...die beiden segneten das Zeitliche und es folgten noch ein paar weitere, furchtbar aggressive Typen, mit denen ich gar nicht mehr redete, sondern denen ich gleich meinen Dolch zwischen die seltsam weichen Rippen jagte. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren es 3 weitere dieser Auktionatoren-Freaks, dann so eine Priesterin, ein Stoffrüstungshändler...und eine Vielzahl ihrer ziemlich schwer bewaffneten, komischen Freunde.
Irgendwann jedenfalls stand ich dann in einer dunklen, bedrohlich wirkenden Halle...
...die mir geradezu perfekt für mein kleines Päuschen schien! Also stieg ich die kleine Treppe des Altars hinauf, der in der Mitte des Raumes stand, setzte mich gemütlich hin und wollte endlich meine wohlverdiente Ruhe haben, als hinter mir eine ohrenbetäubende, schrille Stimme anfing herumzukreischen. Gott, mir fielen fast die Ohren ab...
Da stand doch glatt so eine Furie von Frau hinter mir und die schickte mir auch gleich so einen ätzenden Dämon auf den Hals. Normalerweise hätte ich auch die beiden mal eben pattgemacht, aber...naja, irgendwie muss der Hunger wirklich, wirklich schlimm gewesen sein, denn ich muss zugeben, dass die mir in kürzester Zeit _ziemlich_ doll wehtaten...
Tja...so wurde ich dann mehr oder weniger aus der eigentlich ganz schicken Ruinenstadt rausgeworfen, und beim Hinauseilen fiel mein Blick auf die Fahnen, die vor dem Eingang aufgestellt waren. Große, hässliche Zeichen der Horde waren darauf abgebildet. Und genau in diesem Moment wurde mir klar, was falsch gelaufen war! Wie hatte ich nur _SO_ blöd sein können? Wenn meine Wunden mir nicht so wehgetan hätten, ich hätte mich sicher totgelacht...
Die Leutchen in der Stadt hatten _offensichtlich_ vergessen, dass Helloween bereits vorbei war und waren natürlich sauer, als ich ohne Verkleidung in ihre nette Party platzte...
Ja, das war es ganz bestimmt.
Und deshalb würde ich wiederkommen, wenn ich mir ein tolles, ganz doll böses Horde-Kostüm gebastelt hätte.
Etwas später, als ich hatte mich in den Schatten eines großen Baumes niedergelassen und knabberte an meinem Melonenbrot, ritt Rachel an mir vorbei. Sie meinte, ich solle aufpassen, weil in der Nähe eine Horde-Hauptstadt namens Undercity wäre. Ich muss sagen, ein wenig gekränkt war ich nach diesem Hinweis schon.
Als wenn ich eine _Horde_-Stadt nicht von einer _Allianz_-Stadt unterscheiden könnte...also wirklich. Ich, die Onyxia ganz allein in einer legendären, epischen Schlacht bezwungen hat...aber davon schreibe ich nächstes mal, jetzt muss ich langsam ein wenig schlafen. Und außerdem hab ich immer noch etwas Kopfschmerzen, denn diese komische Frau hat mir _wirklich_ ganz schön eine verpaßt.

Sui


***Erreichtes Level: 60***


----------



## Shagya (30. März 2007)

Das sind Auszüge aus ihren Tagebuch @Anokhi ...also mav was von hier und mal von da ...hat mcih auch etwas verwirrt^^ aber ich bin der meinung das das sie logischste erklärung dafür ist^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. März 2007)

Hei Sui


ich lese deine Abenteuer immer wieder gern .... lustig und spannend ... gerade richtig für zwischendurch ....


Leider haben sich das zwei Fehlpos(t)er eingeschlichen.

Aber nicht verzagen, weitermachen und ignorieren.

Weiter so !!!


Gruss und Danke

Beyond


----------



## Suiginto (31. März 2007)

@Shagya: Genau so siehts aus. Ich hab dieses Tagebuch letztes Jahr im Juni aus einer Laune heraus angefangen und da es in meiner Gilde positiv aufgenommen wurde, schrieb ich hin und wieder einen neuen Eintrag. Ich werd hier nun nur nicht alles veröffentlichen, weil es teilweise wirklich nur für die Leute in meiner Gilde gedacht ist und gewisse Dinge nicht hierher gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*7ter Januar / nachts*

Ach herrje wie die Zeit doch vergeht...und schon ist ein neues Jahr angebrochen...und ich werde ja nun auch nicht jünger! Argl...heute morgen hab ich tatsächlich die ersten Falten in meinem sonst so makelosen, wundervollen und vor allem _hübschen_ Gesicht entdeckt...
Naja, ich hab den Spiegel dann zerkloppt und schon war das Problem gelöst. Denn was ich nicht sehen kann, das existiert auch nicht. So einfach ist das halt. Wäre schön, wenn man alle Probleme so einfach und elegant lösen könnte...
Na wie auch immer.
Inzwischen sitz ich schon wieder in meinem Lieblingsgasthaus in Stormwind, hab eben noch ein schönes, heißes Bad genommen und werde wohl gleich schlafen gehen. Ein anstrengender Tag war das heute...jaja...
Es gab gleich zwei Premieren.
Zum einen bin ich das erste mal in Naxxramas gewesen. Und ich finde es dort _ausgesprochen_ eklig. Überall Spinnen und anderes Krabbelzeug.
Igitt sag ich nur. IGITT!!
Ich bin da halt so rein...hatte mir vorher noch bei den verstrahlten Leuten von der Argentumdämmerung den Zugang geholt...was ja auch noch so eine Geschichte war. _TAGELANG_ bin ich durch Andorhal, Scholomance, Stratholme, Darrowehr und wie die ganzen komischen Städte in den Pestländer heißen gewütet und hab tausende, ja sicher _Millionen_ Untote und so Kroppzeug vermöbelt, und was ist der Dank? Ich hab den Naxx-Zugang nichtmal umsonst bekommen...
Mann, war ich da sauer...hab dann den einen komischen Untoten in der Kapelle geschnappt und ihn solange mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch gehauen, bis wirklich allen der Appetit vergangen ist. Mit einem gewaltigen Tritt hab ich den stinkenden Typen dann aus der Tür getreten und wollte mich grade an den Rest der faulen Tafelrunde machen, aber da kamen dann auch schon die Wachen...
Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke...hätte ich den Naxx-Zugang zuerst holen und erst danach meinen Unmut äußern sollen...denn so war`s echt teuer...
Aber egal. Die Ledergeschäfte laufen gut, und so mach ich mir da nicht ganz soviel Gedanken drum. Als ich mich wieder beruhigt hatte, hab ich sogar dem Untoten geholfen, seinen Kiefer und ein paar Zähne einzusammeln, die sich auf dem Tisch in der Kapelle und im Essen verteilt hatten.
Jedenfalls bin ich dann heute mal nach Naxxramas rein und hab mir den Laden da ein wenig angeschaut.
Tja...was soll ich großartig sagen? Mir lief als allererstes so eine kleine Katze über den Weg...und obwohl ich Katzen _wirklich_ mag (im Gegensatz zu sämtlichen anderen Tieren), hat dieses Exemplar mich so lange angefaucht, bis ich nicht anders weiterwußte und meinen neue Schrotflinte, den Läuterer zückte und das Vieh kurzerhand über den Haufen schoß. Ich meine...es ist nicht so, daß ich leicht reizbar wäre...nein, _so_ ist es nicht, aber ich kann es nunmal nicht ausstehen, wenn ich von einer Katze angefaucht werde! Ich bin eine verdammte _Elfe_, Tiere haben mich zu _lieben_!!
Kaum hatte ich das kleine, pelige Etwas über den Boden und die Wände verteilt, hörte ich auch schon eine unglaublich laute und nervige Stimme, die anfing herumzumeckern, weil ich die Katze kaputtgemacht hatte. Also ehrlich...ich hätts verstehen könne, wenn es um das ganze Blut und die Gedärme und so gegangen wäre...aber...na egal.
Es kamen dann einige sehr, sehr unfreundliche Leute, und da ich nicht in der Stimmung war, mich mit denen auseinanderzusetzen...ging ich einfach ganz schnell wieder. Also eigentlich wurde ich gegangen, aber das nur nebenbei. Die Rechnung dafür wird folgen...
Die zweite Premiere heute...ich war im Pechschwingenhort! Jawohlja, ich war dort!
Und ich war lange dort!
Aber leider Gottes bin ich irgendwie zu müde, um von meinem heldenhaften Einsatz dort zu berichten...ein andernmal.

Gute Nacht!

Sui

***Erreichtes Level: 60***


----------



## Suiginto (20. April 2007)

*17ter Juli / morgens*

MOAH! Da krieg ich doch auch schon wieder _SO_ einen Hals...und das am frühen Morgen. Zum abgewöhnen...
War grad wieder in Stormwind unterwegs, derzeit einer meiner liebsten Orte. Naja, es wäre mein absoluter Lieblingsort, wenn die Leute da nicht die ganze Zeit rumsabbeln würden! Grauuuuuuusam...besonders die Kinder. Und es ist mir _wirklich_ schnurzpiepe, ob das nun Waisenkinder sind oder was auch immer...die nerven einfach richtig ab!
Ging da halt wieder etwas an den Kanälen spazieren, und da kam mir die Horde (_WAS_ für ein Wortspiel) einmal mehr entgegen. Besonders gefressen hab ich ja diese beiden Balge William und Donna. Die streiten immer! Jedes mal, wenn die an mir vorbeikommen, klaut William der Donna ihre Puppe, reißt der die Haare raus oder will sie ins Wasser werfen. Und so auch dieses mal wieder.

William sagt: "Ich hab Deine Puppe! Nänänänäää!"
Donna sagt: "WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH! Lass Betsy in Ruhe!"
William sagt: "Mal sehen, ob Betsy schwimmen kann!"
Suiginto schreit: "AAARRRR...mal sehen, ob _IHR_ schwimmen könnt!"
Platsch, Donna & William fliegen in den Kanal.

Und denn war auch Ruhe im Karton. Weiß auch gar nicht, warum da gleich so ein Aufruhr gemacht wurde. Kaum hatte ich die beiden Nervensägen ins Wasser befördert, fingen gleich alle restlichen Kinder an zu brüllen und die komische Ober-Mutter kam angerannt und kreischte mich hysterisch an, was ich denn getan hätte.
"DIE ARMEN KINDER! OH GOTT! HILFEEEEE!" schrie sie wie von Sinnen. "DIESE NACHTELFE HIER HAT..."
Weiter kam sie nicht, denn ich stieß sie einfach hinterher in den Kanal. Ätzend, wenn Erwachsene wegen zwei nervenden Halblingen so`nen Aufstand machen. Die konnten eh schwimmen und waren längst wieder auf dem Weg an den Steg.
Naja, ich ging denn jedenfalls weiter. Wollte noch kurz in die Altstadt, und ein paar Zutaten für neue Gifte besorgen, als mich der nächste Stormwindler anquatschte.

Topper Mcnabb sagt: "Habt ihr ein paar Münzen für `nen Blinden...?"
Suiginto brüllt: "GLEICH BIST DU ECHT BLIND, ELENDER BETRÜGER!"
Patsch & Klatsch kriegt Topper Mcnapp zwei blaue Augen verpaßt.

Seitdem ist es etwas ruhiger geworden. Die labern immer noch alle den ganzen lieben, langen Tag ihre Sätze herunter, doch wenigstens machen sie einen großen, groooooooßen Bogen um mich herum.
Und das ist auch besser so.
Na wie auch immer. Denn war ich gestern noch los, und bin mal nach Uldaman rein. Uldaman, das ist so ein großer, hässlicher Tempel, wo stinkende, grüne Trolle irgendwas abbauen und nebenbei Skorpione züchten.
Ich muss sagen...es war...doch, ja, es war nicht leicht. Kaum hatte man einen angeschnitten, kamen gleich drei, vier zu Hilfe. So kam ich denn auch nicht weit. Doch schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mir klar...ich würde wiederkommen. Und dann würde es Ärger geben.
So war es dann auch.
Kurze Zeit später hatten sich Marge, Moripopo und Mallääääääääää dazu entschlossen, mit nach Uldaman zu kommen um den stinkenden, grünen Trollen mal etwas in den Arsch zu treten.
Zumindest Moripori und Marge waren zügig da. Wo Mallääääääääää sich rumtrieb...das muss sich wohl jeder selbst ausmalen.
Na aber auch zu dritt räumten wir da erstmal ordentlich auf und kloppten den Trollen die Seele aus dem Leib. Da muss ich Moribenkenori und Marge aber auch jede Menge Respekt zollen...die waren echt gut. Bis auf das seltsame Viech von Moriolori, das war nicht so gut. Konnte einfach nicht so richtig zuhauen und so. Gut, nachdem ich ihm ein paar Schläge und Tritte gezeigt hatte gings, aber auch dann wars net so dolle. Moripuuh mußte dann eh irgendwann abhauen, und Marge und ich warteten auf Mallääääää.
Und wir warteten sehr, sehr lange.
Sehr, seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr, seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange...
Irgendwann waren wir dann aber wieder zu dritt und...
...ach, das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. ^^

Sui


***Erreichtes Level: 45***


----------



## razaik (20. April 2007)

schönes tagebuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anokhi (22. April 2007)

Wo ist das tolle Tagebuch von Cilméron hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (29. April 2007)

*29ter April / nachts*

Tja...wie die Zeit doch dahingeht...schon wieder ist ein Monat rum, und schon wieder bin ich nicht dazu gekommen, ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben.
Inziwschen hab ich es geschafft, den Schlüssel für Kharazhan zu bekommen! Jawohlja! Wie es meistens so ist, mußte ich dafür mehrere Fragmente suchen und die dann zusammensetzen lassen und denn abschließend mußte die noch so ein komischer Typ in den Höhlen der Zeit berühren. Bin dann also so rein in die Höhlen der Zeit zu dem...ach, wie hieß er noch...Meldidoof oder so, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls bin cih gutgelaunt zu dem Knilch hingeschlendert, hab so _gaaaanz_ nebenbei den Schlüssel aus der Tasche gezogen und in meiner gewohnt freundlichen Art gefragt:"He Du Oberdruide! Jetzt hör ma bitte kurz mit dem Gebritzel auf und pack den Schlüssel hier an! Sonst gibbet Haue, und zwar KRÄFTIG!"
Irgendwie nahm er mich aber gar nicht wahr, sondern faselte irgendwas von einem Tor, und von irgendwelchen Truppen und ähnlichem Unsinn, was mich natürlich nicht die Bohne interessierte. Im Hintergrund hörte ich dann laute Kampfgeräusche, und als ich mich umdrehte, sah ich fünf mehr oder weniger tapfere Recken, die vor einem großen, leuchtend gelben Portal standen aus dem viele kleine und ein paar große Viecher rauswackelten.
Selbstverständlich war mir auch dies ziemlich egal.
"Jetzt pass ma auf mein Freund..." fuhr ich den Mediblablabla-Typen an. "...ich hatte echt Streß wegen diesem dämlichen Schlüssel, und alles was ich möchte ist lediglich, daß Du Dir das Ding ma eben..."
Weiter kam ich leider nicht, denn einer dieser Drachkins, die aus dem Portal liefen, rempelte mich unsanft an und ich fiel in den Schlamm.
"ICH GLAUBE ES HAKT!" brüllte ich wutschnaubend und zerlegte den Drachkin kurzerhand in seine Einzelteile. "HAT MAN HIER DENN NIE SEINE RUHE???"
Genervt und recht grimmig stampfte ich zu dem gelben Portal hinüber und prügelte fluchend auf den Drachen ein, der da rauskam und grade das Maul aufmachte, um was zu sagen.
"RUHE DA!" schrie ich und schlug ihm mit einem gesegneten, unsensiblem Hieb den Kopf ab.
Die fünf semi-tapferen Halb-Helden schauten mich erstaunt und ehrfürchtig an.
"Boah..." staunte einer von ihnen. "Die kleine Elfe hat mit einem Schlag den Chronolord weggehauen und..."
"MUND HALTEN!" brüllte ich dezent gereizt und wandte mich von der erschrockenen Gruppe ab und dem Medivedi wieder zu. Es _konnte_ ja nun nicht so schwer sein, mal eben einen Schlüssel zu berühren...mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht. Naja, vorher mußte ich kurz meine Dolche saubermachen, denn da klebten noch ein paar Reste von dem Drachkin dran, und Drachkinreste, die kriegt man kaum mehr runter, wenn die erstmal angetrocknet sind. Ich weiß noch, als ich in der Brennenden Steppe den einen Tag die 174 Drachkins weggemeuchelt hab und...ah, ich schweife ab. Also, ich war grad wieder bei dem Medila angelangt, und wollte ihn _grade_ noch einmal _höflich_ um diesen wirklich winzigen Gefallen bitten, als ich erneut unterbrochen wurde.
Diesmal sorgte ein großer, schwarzer Drache für erheblichen Wind, von seinem Mundgeruch ganz zu schweigen. Und auch der fing an, wirres Zeug zu reden und das in einer _Lautstärke_...war nicht zu glauben. Naja, so kam es dann, wie es kommen mußte, und in einem Anfall blinder Zerstörungswut zerhäckselte ich den Drachen zu einem ziemlich unappetitlichen Ragout, das mich wiederum daran erinnerte, wie ich damals in der Brennenden Steppe die 174 Drachkins weggemeuchelt hab und...hoppla, ich schweife schon wieder ab! Na jedenfalls tötete ich den Drachen und danach auch noch den Aeiounios, der ebenso die Frechheit besaß, mich zu unterbrechen.
Jetzt endlich hatte der Medidivi Zeit für mich. Hatte ja nun auch lange genug gedauert. 
Ich wollte also grad die ganze Angelegenheit zu einem wohlverdienten Ende bringen, als die fünf Pseudo-Helden an mir vorbeistürmten und Medibla umringten. 
"ES REICHT! ES REEEEEICHT!!!" kreischte ich hysterisch. "STEEEEEEEEEEEEERBT!!!"
Überrascht drehten sich die fünf Recken um.
"Was? _Noch_ ein Boss? Sollten das nicht _drei_ sein?" sagte der eine grübelnd.
"Häh? Neee...es gibt keinen vierten Boss..." erwiderte ein anderer sofort. 
Die restlichen drei wollten auch noch ihren Senf dazugeben, aber unglücklicherweise fielen sie ihrem traurigen Schicksal zum Opfer, welches für sie einen schmerzhaften Tod durch Erdolchen vorgesehen hatte. Nun also war endlich, eeendlich der Weg frei und ich zeigte Mediffi meinen Schlüssel.
"Willkommen, Elfe!" säuselte er freundlich. "Es ist mir eine Ehre, diesen Schlüssel für Euch zu aktivieren..."
Und so tat er es dann auch und ich konnte glücklich und zufrieden aus den Höhlen der Zeit zurück nach Stormwind reisen und mich nach einer ausgiebigen Dusche in mein Bett kuscheln.
Im Großen und Ganzen war es ein Tag wie jeder andere auch. Ich hatte meine Pflicht erfüllt und andere hatten in Ausübung ihrer Pflicht das Zeitliche gesegnet. Das war nunmal der Lauf der Welt, und irgendwie mußte ich wieder daran denken, wie ich damals in der Brennenden Steppe die 174 Drachkins weggemeuchelt hab und...aber bevor ich weiter an dieses Ereignis zurückdenken konnte, war ich schon eingeschlafen.

Sui

***Erreichtes Level: 70***


----------



## razaik (29. April 2007)

wieder sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupa (29. Mai 2007)

Einfach nur herrlich zu lesen. Spritzig, genau meine Art Humor und der Charakter der Elfe ist genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so, ich freue mich auf weitere Geschichten von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Melfasa (29. Mai 2007)

kuhl ja, aber mir wäre das zu blöd zum schreiben iwie zu umständlich^^


----------



## Suiginto (9. Juni 2007)

*8ter Juni, morgens*

Ach ja...ein weiterer, _wunderbarer_ Morgen in meinem _wundervollen_ Leben. Es ist schön, wenn man mal aufstehen kann und nix zu tun hat. Na also theoretisch hätte ich schon eine Menge zu tun, aber heute...heute hab ich da keine Lust zu.
Das Wetter ist so gut und die Sonne scheint und...na ich brauch auch mal nen Tag frei. War wieder viel, viel auf den Schlachtfeldern unterwegs und hab die doofen Tauren, Orks und Untoten von der Horde niedergemeuchelt. Die haben`s eh net anders verdient. Inzwischen hab ich sogar ein paar "Freundschaften" geschlossen, man soll`s ja net glauben...Cicatriz und Lestart mag ich sehr gerne...die werden immer gegrüßt und danach erst bekämpft. Ab und zu sagen die auch was, aber das versteh ich nicht, weil`s nur dieses komische Hordengegrunze ist. Naja, so ist das halt mit den barbarischen, ungehobelten Leuten auf Hordenseite.
Aber das kennt man ja.
Oh...und letztens da...aber von Anfang an lieber die Geschichte!
Ich kam grad aus Nagrand und hatte dort etliche Grollhufe niedergemessert und tranchiert, als ich schließlich doch wieder nach Shattrath zurückkehrte, um mich für neue Schlachtfelder anzumelden und ein paar Dinge zu klau...zu kaufen. So neues Gift und neues Blitzstrahlpulver und so Zeugs. Und da komm ich im Unteren Viertel an so`nem Gebäude vorbei und da steht diese seltsame Draenei Frau davor. 
"Super!" dachte ich. "Eine Gastwirtin! Wo ich doch noch bisserl was zu essen brauche!"
Sofort lenkte ich also meinen Jonny um und ritt blindlings in das Gebäude hinein.
"Nicht doch mit dem Nachtsäbler! Mein Gott die Kinder!!" schrie das Draenei Weib.
Und tatsächlich, sofort kamen etliche kleine Balge an und scharten sich um meinen Jonny, der Kinder wirklich zum fressen gern hat...
Also der hat die wirklich gern, tut denen auch nix. Im Gegensatz zu mir ist er tatsächlich kinderlieb, was ich immer noch nicht so ganz verstehe, weil er sonst auch auf alles losgeht, was sich bewegt und was in irgendeiner Form essbar aussieht.
Genervt saß ich also ab und gab Jonny einen leichten Klaps auf den Hintern.
"Raus mit Dir, alte Miezekatze!" murrte ich. "Und nimm bloß dieses Gewürm mit! Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten!"
Jonny schaute mich kurz mit großen, strahlenden Augen an und hüpfte dann schnurrend nach draußen, sämtliche Kinder im Schlepptau.
"Oh...was für ein _liebenswertes_ Tier!" jubelte die Alte begeistert. "Den könnten wir hier gut gebrauchen, der würde den Kindern viel, viel Freude bereiten..."
"Jaja..." knurrte ich gereizt. "...der muss noch richtigabgerichtet werden, das der auch dieses nervende Pack anfällt und nicht nur alles andere...aber egal. Ich brauch was zu futtern. Was gibts hier so?"
"Wie meinen?" entgegnete die Draenei verwirrt. "Wir verkaufen hier keine Lebensmittel, dies ist ein Waisenhaus, meine Dame."
Ich zuckte zusammen.
Ein Waisenhaus...ein gottverdammtes, verfluchtes Waisenhaus, und die dämliche Kuh hier war sicher die Waisenmatrone...ich würde mich schnell aus dem Staub machen müssen, _bevor_...
"Aber wenn ich sehe, wie sehr die Kinder ihren Nachtsäbler schätzen, müssen sie ein sehr, sehr großes Herz haben, verehrte Frau!" rief die Alte erfreut, so das alle Kinder es hörten und jubelnd auf mich zuliefen. "Und das, wo wir sowieso grad Kinderwoche haben...was für ein Zufall! Was für ein Zufall!!"
"Arrrgh...zu spät verdammt..." dachte ich noch gequält, bevor etliche kleine Nervensägen an mir herumzupften und mich mit Fragen bombardierten und mit rießengroßen Augen ansahen und...
Letztendlich mußte ich mich eines Kindes annehmen für einen Tag.
Glücklicherweise wars nur eines, den mehr von den Dingern hätte ich nun auch wirklich nicht ertragen. Es ist nicht so, das ich Kinder hasse...ich hasse auch Draenei und Zwerge nicht...die Draenei können schließlich nix dafür das die so _belämmert_ aussehen und der ständige _Schweißgeruch_ der Zwerge...da muss man halt tolerant sein! Und ich bin ja auch tolerant! Und eben weil ich so eine liebenswerte, nette Person bin, nahm ich mich eben dieses einen Kindes an. Selbstverständlich hatte das nix damit zu tun das ich einfach zu weich war und gegen strahlende Kinderkugelaugen nix machen kann...nene...schließlich bin ich Schurkin, und wir Schurken sind die härtesten, abgebrühtesten Elfen überhaupt...jawohja!
Egal, ich nahm die Kleine dann jedenfalls mit. Dornaa hieß sie, ein Draeneimädchen ohne Familie. Die hatte es glaube ich im Krieg dahingerafft, so ganz genau hatte ich nicht zugehört.
Wir ritten also grade so durch Shattrath, als mir die Idee kam, der Kleinen so ein paar Schurkentricks zu zeigen. Kurzerhand hielt ich Jonny an, stieg ab und zeigte kichernd auf eine der Draenei-Wachen.
"So Dornaa, jetzt paß gut auf, ich zeig Dir jetzt mal eine meiner liebsten Beschäftigungen, nämlich Draenei ärgern..."
"Draenei ärgern?" fragte sie mit riesengroßen Kulleraugen. "Aber man soll andere Leute nicht ärgern! Das ist doch gemein...!"
"Ach, das ist nur ein kleiner Streich...pass auf, wird Dir gefallen!"
Ich ging also in Verstohlenheit und schlich mich langsam und vorsichtig an die Wache ran. Dornaa konnte mich zwar auch nicht sehen, aber ich hatte ich ja gesagt, worauf sie achten soll. Lautlos pirschte ich mich hinter den Draenei und zupfte ihn an seinem Hundeschwänzchen. Diese komischen Anhängsel sehen so unglaublich bescheuert aus, das ich nie dran vorbeikann, die Draenei damit zu ärgern.
Blitzschnell wirbelte die Wache herum und schrie mit hochrotem Kopf: "WER WAR DAS!? WER...WER WAGT ES...!?"
Suchend schaute er sich um, konnte aber nichts entdecken, da ich mich längst außer Reichweite begeben hatte. Etwas später hatte ich mich zu Dornaa und Jonny zurückbegeben und wir schauten noch eine Weile zu, wie der Draenei sich ständig umdrehte und immer noch eine gewisse Röte im Gesicht hatte.
"Und? Und??" pfiff ich fröhlich. "War doch witzig, oder? Na?"
Dorna schaute mich beleidigt an.
"Nee." grummelte sie. "Das war überhaupt nicht komisch. Du bist eine böse, _böse_ Elfe!"
"Ach was..." murmelte ich beiläufig und wuschelte ihr durch die Haare. "Ich bin Schurkin...wir sind halt so. Aber wie auch immer...möchtest Du gern irgendwohin? So als Wiedergutmachung dafür, das ich einen Deiner ach so geliebten Draenei geärgert habe?"
"Whoa! Ich darf mir was wünschen??" quiekte sie, plötzlich wieder vor Freude strahlend.
Ich lächelte sie an.
"Wir haben nur diesen Tag, also wünsch Dir einfach, was Du willst, kleine Maus."
"JUCHU!!" jubelte sie, ohne mein Andeutung mit der Maus zu verstehen.
Die nächsten Stunden verbachten wir damit, quer durch die Weltgeschichte zu reisen und verschiedene Orte zu besuchen. Wir redeten viel, alberten herum, pausierten zwischendurch mitten in Stranglethorn und  machten uns an dem Steg vor der Expedition gemütlich und ich erzählte ihr von den Tagen, wo ich den Kampf gegen die Nebelgorillas begonnen hatte und von dem Krokolisken, der mein erstes Tagebuch gefressen hatte. Staunend hörte sie mir stundenlang zu, stellte viele, viele Fragen und schien genau zu merken, wann ich ein paar unwichtige Details einbaute, die vielleicht ein klein wenig von der Wahrheit abwichen. Sie war durchaus nicht dumm, die kleine Draenei. Ein aufgewecktes, liebenswertes Mädchen, das trotz des Verlustes ihrer ganzen Familie weder den Lebensmut noch ihre Fröhlichkeit verloren hatte. Insgesamt war es ein wirklich angenehmer und schöner Tag...nur leider ging er auch irgendwann zu Ende.
"Du Sui..." flüsterte Dornaa traurig und drückte meine Hand ganz fest. "Ich...ich fürchte ich muss langsam wieder zurück ins Waisenhaus..."
"Ja..." erwiderte ich leise und nahm sie in den Arm. "Ich weiß...Du mußt wieder zurück, und ich muss auch langsam weiter...hat viel Spaß gemacht mit Dir, bist ein aufgewecktes Ding..."
"Du kommst mich mal besuchen, oder Tante? Wenn Du mal in Shattrath bist?" sagte sie langsam, und Tränen standen in ihren großen Augen.
"Auf jeden Fall, großes Schurken-Ehrenwort!" erwiderte ich sofort. "Und ich bring dann auch Jonny mit!"
"Auja!" quiekte Dornaa glücklich. "Und dann gehen wir los und besuchen Deinen Schoßdrachen Onyxia, ja? Diese kleine Ding, was Du Dir mal als Haustier zugelegt hast! Und Chromaggus will ich auch sehen!"
"Uh..." antwortete ich verlegen. "...das...ähm...ja, das sehen wir dann, okay...?"
"Hihihi..." kicherte sie verschmitzt. "...Du bist eine alte Lügnerin, Tante!"
"ARRR!" rief ich und wuschelte ihr lachend durch die Haare. "Und Du bist ein Naseweis! Du neunmalkluges Gör Du!"
Schließlich brachte ich sie dann wieder zurück ins Waisenhaus in Shattrath, und da die Kinder so auf meinen Jonny fixiert waren kam ich auf die Idee, mein Paulchen statt beim alten Mixilpixil ins Waisenhaus zu geben, da er dort sicher auch gut aufgehoben sein würde. Erstaunlicherweise war der alte Doc überglücklich, als er davon hörte, das ich meinen alten Nachtsäbler bei ihm ausquartieren würde. Fast hätte man meinen können, er wäre drauf und dran gewesen, mein Paulchen sowieso vor die Tür zu setzen, aber das...nein, das glaube ich nicht.
Jedenfalls schaue ich jetzt regelmäßig im Waisenhaus in Shattrath vorbei und versuche, meine kleine Dornaa zu besuchen. Und jedes mal bekomme ich von der Waisenmatronin dieselbe Antwort: "Schön, das ihr da seit, Suiginto. Dornaa hat nach Euch gefragt."
Leider hab ich sie bisher nicht wieder angetroffen...aber ich werds weiter versuchen. Vielleicht treff ich sie morgen mal an!

Sui

***Erreichtes Level: 70***


----------



## Boerek (13. Juni 2007)

sooo [killiy] ich muß sagen, das deine geschichten auch in diesem gebiet die besten sind. wir würden uns über einen besuch deinerseits freuen.

[wulle],[b³] und der restliche haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß der börominator


----------



## Suiginto (11. Juli 2007)

*11ter Juli, morgens
*
Oh, wie die Tage ins Land ziehen...langsam wird es dann doch Sommer. Sollte man zumindest meinen, dem Datum nach zu urteilen jedenfalls...denn ansonsten ist es mit dem Sommer net weit her. Letztens war ich nochmal in Stranglethorn, und selbst _da_ hat es geregnet...
Naja, hat sich in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder einiges ereignet...viele der inzwischen alltäglichen Heldentaten, Kämpfe, epischen Schlachten...jaja...das Leben hält nicht viel neues bereit für mich.
Und deshalb hab ich nun angefangen kochen und angeln zu lernen. Jawohl, ich denke, eine hochtalentierte und charmante Elfe sollte grade in diesen Dingen bewandert sein!
Nun gut...das kochen stellte auch nicht so das Problem dar. Die meisten Zutaten konnte ich relativ günstig im Auktionshaus ersteigern, die restlichen suchte ich mir eben selbst zusammen. Dauerte nicht lange, und schon war ich Meisterköchin...und inzwischen fehlen auch nur noch einige wenige Rezepte, und denn wars das mit der Kochkunst. Denn macht mir _niemand_ mehr was vor beim braten, backen und brutzeln! Jawohl!
Das _Angeln_ ist nun leider eine ganz, ganz andere Geschichte...zumal man hierfür eine wirklich unglaubliche Ausdauer sowie unendliche Geduld benötigt. An der Ausdauer hapert es ja nun auch nicht, aber die Geduld...nunja, es gibt zugegebenermaßen ja _schon_ Momente, wo ich vielleicht _ein klein wenig_ ungeduldig werden kann...und wenn ich dann in Stormwind an so `nem Steg angle, und neben mir sind noch zwei nervige kleine Burschen am fischen und ununterbrochen am labern, da geht halt schonmal die Geduld mit mir durch...
Ich ritt grad auf Jonny durch Stormwind und kam aus dem Handelsviertel raus, als ich die beiden jungen Burschen auf dem Steg beim Angeln sah. Da ich meine Kochkunst inzwischen perfektioniert hatte und (warum auch immer) eine Angel bei mir hatte, dachte ich mir, angelst Du eben ein wenig mit und zeigst den Buben mal, wie eine Elfe angelt!
Elegant und majestätisch sprang ich mit Jonny auf den Steg und schubste _völlig_ unbeabsichtigt den einen Jungen ins Wasser.
"UAAAAH!" schrie er noch, als er in einem weiten Bogen ins Wasser flog.
"HEEEE!" schrie der andere Junge lauthals. "Was soll denn das?"
"Oh, Entschuldigung!" piepste ich fröhlich, während Jonny sich gähnend streckte und den anderen Burschen ebenfalls _völlig_ unabsichtlich in den Kanal beförderte.
"So Jungs, jetzt paßt mal gut auf!" rief ich stolz und saß von meinem Kriegstigerchen ab. "Jetzt zeigt Euch die Tante mal, wie man hier die ganz großen Fische rausholt!"
Fröhlich pfeifend packte ich meine Angel aus, und während die beiden Burschen noch dabei waren, wieder auf den Steg zu klettern, saß ich schon entspannt da und hatte meine Angel ausgeworfen.
"Das war gemein, Tante!" quakte mich der eine Junge von der Seite an.
"Pschhht!" fuhr ich ihn an. "Du vertreibst die Fische!"
"Pffff..." machte er nur kopfschüttelnd und half seinem Kollegen, aus dem Wasser zu kommen.
Patschnass und triefend setzten sich die beiden an das andere Ende des Stegs und warfen ebenfalls ihre Angeln aus.
1 Minute verging...
2 Minuten vergingen...
3 Minuten vergingen...
4 Minuten...wären fast vergangen, doch kurz vorher schmiß ich schon die Angel wütend schreiend in den Kanal.
"HIER GIBTS DOCH GAR KEINE FISCHE, VERDAMMT!"
Die beiden Jungen drehten sich stirnrunzelnd um.
"Pschhhh!" flüsterten sie im Chor. "Du verteibst die Fische!"
Leise fluchend fischte ich meine Angel wieder aus dem Kanal und wollte grad wieder alles zusammenpacken und irgendwo anders mein Glück versuchen, als die beiden Bengel anfingen, wieder herumzuschreien.
"Ich hab einen! Ich hab einen!" quiekte der eine lauthals.
"Ich auch! Ich auch!" quakte der andere ebenso laut.
Fassungslos schaute ich zu, wie die beiden Dreikäsehoch jeweils einen ziemlich enormen, zappelnden Fisch aus dem Kanal zogen. Stolz drehten sie sich zu mir um und wären es keine Kinder gewesen, bei Gott, ich hätte ihre hämisch grinsenden Gesichter...naja...Kinder halt.
"Schau mal Tante! So sieht ein Fisch aus!" kicherten sie belustigt und bestaunten gegenseitig ihre Ausbeute.
"Grmbl..." knurrte ich leise, und presste meine Lippen fest aufeinander, um nicht in einem ungezügelten Anfall von Jähzorn in wilde Flucherei zu geraten. Die folgende halbe Stunde ging es dann so weiter...die beiden vorlauten, unglaublich frechen und abgrundtief _bösen_ Burschen angelten einen Fisch nach dem anderen, und ich...ja...ich bekam so rein gar nichts.
"So eine verfluchte..." brummte ich genervt und wütend. "Zum...zum....GRRRRRR..."
"Sagtest Du was, Tante?" hörte ich die beiden Bengel vom anderen Ende des Stegs fröhlich trällern.
"NEIN!" fauchte ich gereizt. "RUHE DA HINTEN!"
Und dann...dann passierte es.
Zuerst fiel es mir nicht auf...ich hielt es für eine optische Täuschung, doch dann...ja...dann sah ich es. Und ich spürte es auch...eine leichtes Zittern ging durch meine Angel, und die Angelschnur bewegte sich sehr leicht.
Meine Augen wurden immer größer und meine Mundwinkel formten sich zu einem rießengroßen, triumphierenden Lächeln.
"Angebissen..." flüsterte ich ehrfürchtig. "Es hat was angebissen...!"
Wie angewurzelt saß ich da und starrte gebannt auf das Wasser, in dem mein Köder nun auf und abwippte und herumzappelte, als würde er von einer unsichtbaren Hand bewegt.
"ICH HAB EINEN!" schrie ich freudig und riss meine Angel in einem hohen Bogen aus dem Wasser, so das mein Fang in einem noch höheren Bogen über meinen Kopf segelte und klatschend auf dem Steg landete, direkt zwischen den beiden Jungs und mir.
Staunend betrachteten wir den verformten, blaugrünen Klumpen, der vor uns lag.
"Was soll das denn sein?" fragte der eine Bursche überrascht.
"Hm...weiß auch nicht...sieht nicht essbar aus..." entgegnete der Andere.
"DAS IST EIN FISCH! SIEHT MAN DOCH!" schrie ich aufgebracht.
Die beiden Jungen sahen sich belustigt an.
"Nene Tante...das ist ein Matschschnapper. Und ein ziemlich hässlicher noch dazu. Ich würd den nicht essen, aber wenn Du meinst..."
Die beiden fingen an zu lachen, und Tränen der Freude liefen über ihre Wangen, während sich meine Miene immer und immer weiter verdunkelte.
Wortlos nahm ich meine Angel, schaute sie kurz an und warf sie erneut in den Kanal. Dann schaute ich kurz auf den hässlichen, grünblauen Matschschnapper, den ich geangelt hatte und wollte ihn grade mit einem gezielten, sicheren Tritt komplett aus dieser Welt entfernen, als mir etwas auffiel.
"Oh..." pfiff ich erstaunt und nahm das froschähnliche Vieh an den Beinen hoch.
Die beiden Bengel, die sich inzwischen ihre Bäuche haltend auf dem Boden kugelten, hielten kurz inne und wischten sich die Tränen aus den Augen. Grade wollten sie noch den einen oder anderen Spruch loslassen, als ihnen die Worte im Hals stecken blieben. Denn nachdem ich den Matschschnapper etwas geschüttelt hatte, fiel eine große, glitzernde Goldmünze aus seinem Maul und landete klimpernd auf dem Holzsteg.
"Hehehe..." schmunzelte ich genüßlich und hob die Münze langsam auf. "Ich glaube...ja, ich glaube, davon hole ich mir jetzt ein schönes, leckeres, kühles Eis!"
Die beiden Bengel sahen mich mit großen, neidischen Augen an. 
"Und?" rief ich ihnen entgegen, während ich meine Sachen einpackte und mich auf Jonny schwang. "Was lernt ihr daraus, Kinder? Wer zuletzt lacht, der lacht am besten! HAHAHAHAHARRRRR!"
Mit diesen Worten setze ich Jonny zu einem gewagten Sprung an das Ufer an, der jedoch leider etwas zu kurz war...Jonny konnte sich grade noch so mit seinen Vorderpfoten an der Kanalbrüstung festkrallen und hochziehen, doch leider Gottes hatte ich mich nicht richtig in den Sattel gesetzt und rutschte laut fluchend und mit einem lauten Platschen ins Wasser.
Als ich mit hochrotem Kopf wieder auftauchte und Jonny mir freundlicherweise eine Pfote lieh und mich aus dem Kanal zog, konnte ich nahes, unglaublich schadenfrohes, kindliches Lachen vernehmen. Aber ohne mich umzudrehen schwang ich mich erneut auf meinen Tiger und ritt einfach davon.
Dann, als ich mir ein Eis kaufen wollte, wurde mir nur gesagt, das noch kein Eis verkauft wird, weil schließlich ja der Sommer noch nicht angefangen hätte. Selbst in Strangelthorn würde es regnen, sagten sie mir...
Den Rest des Tages verbrachte ich in meinem Zimmer im Gasthaus, zog die Vorhänge zu und verkrümelte mich im Bett. An manchen Tagen sollte man gar nicht erst aufstehen. Das Problem dabei ist nur, das man es immer erst bemerkt, wenn es dann zu spät is.

Sui

***Erreichte Stufe beim Angeln: 230***


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Juli 2007)

hehe das wird ja immer besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (15. August 2007)

*15ter August, morgens*

Oh, die Tage ziehen ins Land...sie ziehen, und sie ziehen, und ich komm mit dem schreiben überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher. Nie hätte ich dran geglaubt, aber inzwischen gehe ich dann doch tatsächlich auch nach Karazhan und zu Gruul, und ins Auge...also das komische Ding heißt glaub ich Auge. Nicht das des Sturms...einfach nur...Eye...Auge. Dämlicher Name, aber gut, denn da drin kann schon einiges ins Auge gehen.
Naja, wie auch immer. In Halaa ist es inzwischen leider sehr, sehr ruhig geworden...ich bin noch oft in Nagrand unterwegs, aber die Zeit der erbitterten Kämpfe ist nun wohl endgültig vorbei. Scheint, als hätte ich die Hordler zu oft und zu bitter verprügelt, und nun lassen sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr blicken...
Schade eigentlich.
Umso mehr treibe ich mich deshalb in der Warsongschlucht herum...und im Alteractal auch. Arathibecken...hat ein wenig an Reiz verloren und im Auge des Sturms...das erinnert mich so an das Auge...also nur das Auge und nicht das des Sturms, und da muss ich nicht auch noch hin um gegen die Horde zu kämpfen.
Inzwischen hab ich das auch begriffen, was es mit der Fahne auf sich hat in der Warsongschlucht...anfangs war mir das nie so klar gewesen und ich hab mich auch wenig drum geschert aber...ach, am besten kehr ich mal zurück in die gute alte Zeit, wo ich noch als aufmüpfige, hitzköpfige Nachtelfe durch die Lande zog und das erste mal einen Fuß auf ein Schlachtfeld setzte...
Es war einer dieser Tage, an denen die Welt untergehen müßte, um der allgemeinen Stimmung und dem miesen Wetter gerecht zu werden...es regnete in Strömen, war nasskalt und ich war nicht sonderlich gut drauf. Meine Mission, das gebeutelte Stranglethorn von den Nebelgorillas zu befreien erwies sich schwieriger als angenommen, und nachdem ich tage...ja wochenlang hunderte dieser stinkenden Viecher abgemessert hatte und es trotzdem nicht weniger wurden, hatte ich den Dschungel verlassen und war nach Stormwind zurückgekehrt. Dort nahm ich zuerst ein ausgiebiges, heißes Bad (was ich nebenbei bemerkt auch jetzt grade tue) und ließ meine Gedanken in alle möglichen Richtungen abschweifen. Damals war ich noch jung...wollte es mit der ganzen Welt aufnehmen, eine Heldentat nach der nächsten verbringen und meinen Namen tief in die Geschichte der Welt einbrennen. Leider hatte es nun mit der Ausrottung der Nebelgorillas nicht so recht geklappt und ich begann nachzusinnen, welche Mission als nächstes zu erfüllen wäre.
In der Stadt hörte ich immer wieder von großen Schlachten mit der Horde...im Alteractal...im Arathibecken...und in der Warsongschlucht. Das Auge des Sturms gabs damals noch nicht, und auch der Kontakt zur Scherbenwelt war noch lange nicht hergestellt. Nachdem ich mir also sämtliche Sorgen und alle bösen Gedanken von der Seele gebadet hatte (was ich nebenbei bemerkt auch jetzt grade tue), warf ich mich in meine beste, schönste und gefährlichste Ausrüstung und begab mich auf den Marktplatz von Stormwind, um mehr über diese Schlachfelder zu erfahren. Und es dauerte auch gar nicht lange, bis ich Informationen bekam...ich schnappte mir kurzerhand eine der Stadtwachen, zog sie in eine dunkle Gasse und hielt ihr meine Dolche an die Kehle.
"DU! WENN DIR DEIN LEBEN LIEB IST, ERZÄHL MIR ALLES ÜBER DIE SCHLACHTFELDER!" zischte ich angriffslustig.
Die Stadtwache schaute mich minder überrascht an, hob fragend eine Augenbraue und zuckte mit den Schultern.
"Junge Dame..." sagte er beruhigend "...diese Informationen sind weder geheim noch von irgendeiner besonderen Bedeutung, wenn sie also so nett wären und ihre Waffen..."
"NIEMALS!!" fauchte ich los. "Ich weiß von den Schlachtfeldern, und genau DA muss ich hin! Sag mir alles, was Du weißt!! Sofort, sonst ist Dein Leben verwirkt!!"
Die Stadtwache seufzte.
"Nun gut, junge Dame." sagte er langsam. "Beginnen wir mit der Warsongschlucht, in der die Vertreter der Allianz gegen die Vertreter der Horde antreten. Sie können sich für den Kampf in der Burg Stormwind anmelden und..."
"DANKE GENOSSE!!" pfiff ich fröhlich und verschwand hustend in einer Rauchwolke.
Im nachhinein betrachtet...hätte ich vielleicht warten sollen, bis der Typ mir erklärt hätte was zu tun ist aber...nun ja...ich wollte kämpfen, und die Worte Allianz, Horde und Kämpfen in einem Satz waren dafür völlig ausreichend.
Nun gut, wenig später fand ich mich also in der Warsongschlucht wieder. Wir waren 10 tapfere Recken...wer alles mit war weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, auf die anderen hab ich damals sowieso nicht so geachtet. Nein, vielmehr tröpfelte ich etwas Gift auf meine Dolche und wollte sofort loslegen doch...große Eisengitter versperrten mir den Weg auf das Schlachtfeld.
Wütend rüttelte ich an den schweren Eisenstangen.
"WAS IST DAS DENN FÜR EINE $&%§*#??" brüllte ich aufgebracht. "ICH WILL MICH PRÜGELN VERDAMMT!!"
Als ich mich zeternd umdrehte, sah ich die anderen 9 Anwesenden nur kopfschüttelnd dastehen.
"Das kann ja heiter werden..." seufzte ein Priester.
"Was für eine Schande..." grummelte ein anderer Schurke.
"Oh...mein...Gott..." pfiff eine Magierin.
Leider machte mich das nur noch wütender, als ich ohnehin schon war, und als die Gitter endlich hochgelassen wurden, stürmte ich hinaus wie eine wilde Bestie...schrie unzählige Schlachtrufe und war bereit bis über den Tod hinaus zu kämpfen!
Wild mit meinen Dolchen hantierend rannte ich mitten auf das Schlachtfeld und sah die Hordler, wie sie auf ihren Reittieren angeprescht kamen. Hinter mir hörte ich das Trampeln der Hufe und Pfoten meiner Verbündeten Mitstreiter.
"AUF IN DEN KAMPF IHR HUNDEEEEEE!" kreischte ich und zückte blutrünstig meine Dolche.
Zuerst ritten die Hordler an mir vorbei und verschwanden hinter meinem Rücken in unserer Basis.
Dann ritten die Allianzler an mir vorbei und verschwanden in der Basis der Horde.
Verblüfft blieb ich stehen und schaute mich auf dem leeren Schlachtfeld um.
"Öhm..." sagte ich stirnrunzelnd. "...ich...ähm...kämpfe jetzt...also...also kommt her...err..."
Stille umgab mich.
In der Ferne hörte ich einige Vögel zwitschern.
Alles war ruhig.
Dann plötzlich erklang eine laute Schlachtfanfare und es kam wieder Leben in die Schlacht. Aus unserer Basis kamen die 10 Hordler herausgeprescht, in ihrer Mitte ein Krieger mit einer blauen Flagge. Aus der feindlichen Basis wiederum kamen meine 9 Kameraden herausgeschossen, in ihrer Mitte ein Druide mit einer roten Flagge.
Beide Gruppen ritten direkt auf mich zu.
"Eh...äh...also..." stotterte ich verwirrt. "...ihr wollt doch nicht...ihr könnt doch nicht..."
Doch bevor ich irgendwas tun konnte, waren schon beide schreienden Haufen aufeinandergetroffen und hatten mich unter sich begraben. Ein wildes Durcheinander begann, jeder prügelte auf den anderen ein und glücklicherweise konnte ich noch rechtzeitig ausweichen, als ein riesieger Ork Krieger mich grade zu Brei schlagen wollte.
"JETZT REICHTS ABER!!" schrie ich und warf mich mitten in das Gemetzel. Schwerter klirrten, überall explodierten Feuerbälle, Eisblitze zischten durch die Luft und der Boden wurde immer wieder von grollenden Donner erschüttert. Der Kampf tobte, und ich war mittendrin, es war herrlich...
Die Reihen auf Beiden Seiten lichteten sich, und zum Schluss standen nur noch der Druide mit der roten Flagge, ich, und zwei Hordler...ein Untoter Schurke und der Ork Krieger mit der blauen Flagge...
"Wenn...wenn ich draufgehe...nimm...nimm die Flagge..." röchelte der Druide. Er hatte gut gekämpft, doch war längst am Ende seiner Kräfte angelangt...lange würde er nicht mehr durchhalten.
"Ich werde Dich nicht entäuschen, mein Freund...!" flüsterte ich noch, kurz bevor er mit einem leisen Keuchen zu Boden ging. Der Schurke hatte sich unbemerkt angeschlichen und den Druiden kaltblütig abgemeuchelt.
"ARGH!!! ICH WERDE DICH RÄCHEN!" kreischte ich hysterisch und rannte sofort dem Schurken hinterher, der sich in Sicherheit bringen wollte.
"Die Flagge...! Nimm die Flagge...!" waren die letzten Worte des Druiden.
"ICH BIN GLEICH WIEDER DA, KUMPEL! DIE FLAGGE LÄUFT SCHON NICHT WEG! ICH RÄCHE DICH!!" rief ich noch zurück, während ich den Schurken verfolgte und ihn schließlich böse niedermetzelte. Danach kehrte ich sofort um und wollte die Flagge aufnehmen, doch komischerweise war sie nicht mehr da. In der Ferne sah ich nur den Ork Krieger wild lachend mit der Blauen Flagge in die Hordenbasis laufen.
Der weitere Verlauf der Schlacht war...naja...es kam mir vor, als wenn keiner meiner 9 Kameraden auch nur ein Wort mehr mit mir sprach. Alle schienen irgendwie sauer auf mich zu sein, was ich wirklich nicht verstand...also damals verstand ich es nicht...heute ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Heute lache ich über meine Engstirnigkeit von damals, und ich hoffe, das die anderen, die damals dabei waren heute auch darüber lachen können. Jetzt...ja, jetzt weiß ich worum es in der Warsongschlucht geht! Natürlich geht es um...um...ja, es ist doch offensichtlich, es geht um...na um...ja...oh, ich glaube, ich muss langsam aus dem Bad raus, meine Haut wird schon ganz runzelig! Na, da schreib ich nächstes mal in Ruhe, worum es in der Warsongschlucht geht! Es ist ja nicht so, das ich es bis heute nicht rausgefunden hätte! Nein, niemals! Inszwischen bin ich ja älter...und erfahrener...und so. Aber länger baden kann ich immer noch nicht.

Sui

***Erreichtes Level: 70,1***


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (17. August 2007)

Einfach goil :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (29. August 2007)

hab zwar nur teile der ersten 4 texte gelesen is aber mega geil.


----------



## niggodas (5. September 2007)

lol, einfach funny


----------



## Thorgun (10. September 2007)

Mehr bitte, echt witzig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (19. September 2007)

*19ter September, morgens*

Bah! Ich frier mir die Zehen ab verdammt! Langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr, warum ich mir das alles antue. Es ist kalt, ich zittere wie ein Hordler, der mich auf dem Schlachtfeld sieht und es ist kein Ende in Sicht...
Argh...
Aber alles von Anfang an.
Es war vor ungefähr einer Woche, als ich eines morgens fröhlich singend durch Stormwind spazierte und meine freien Tage genoß. Ja, ich hatte mir vorgenommen, mal etwas auszuspannen und die ollen Bösewichte einfach mal böse Ollewichte sein zu lassen! Jeder braucht mal eine Pause, bei mir ist das natürlich nicht anders. Selbstverständlich brauche ich nur _kleine_ Pausen und _oft_ brauch ich die auch nicht wegen meiner Superkräfte, aber...
Nun ja, ich wollte eben einige Dinge erledigen, zu denen man sonst nicht kommt. Außerdem schaden die ständigen Kämpfe meiner äußerst zarten, empfindlichen Haut! Und meine Fingernägel erst! Gute Güte, die haben _sowas_ von gelitten...
Ah, ich schweife ab.
Also, ich spazierte also singend durch Stormwind und war überglücklich, das ausnahmsweise mal wieder die Sonne schien, denn ein klein wenig Sonne macht sich gut auf meiner zarten, empfindlichen Haut, die...ähem...ich erwähnte es glaube ich schon. Jedenfalls schnappte ich zufällig ein paar Worte auf, die ein Zwerg und ein Gnom (oder ein weiterer Zwerg, für mich sehen die alle gleich aus) wechselten, und es ging um irgendeine ganz spezielle Säblerkatze, die es nur irgendwo in Winterquell gibt und die ganz selten ist und...bevor das Gespräch weiterging war ich schon dazwischengesprungen und starrte den Gnom (oder Zwerg) mit ganz, ganz großen Augen an und schüttelte ihn kräftig durch.
"SÄÄÄÄÄBLEEEEERKATZEEEEEE??? WOOOOOO???" quiekte ich den Gnom (oder Zwerg) aufgeregt an.
"Blblblbl...ababababa...loslassssslslslsssll...!" brabbelte der nur unverständlich los.
"Ich versteh kein Wort Du Gnom!" rief ich ungeduldig und schüttelte ihn noch stärker.
"Öhm..." mischte sich der Zwerg ein. "...ich glaube er kann nicht _so_ gut reden, wenn Du ihn so herumwirbelst, Elfe. Außerdem ist er ein Zwerg, und kein Gnom..."
"Wie? Was?" miaute ich irritiert und ließ den Gnom, äh, Zwerg wieder los, der sich wankend an den Kopf faßte.
"Brrrr...wassollenderscheissmandudoofeblödeelfedu..." brabbelte er erneut los. "Nixwerdichdirerzählendudummesgördu...!"
"Red mal deutlich Du Türstopper man!" schrie ich wütend und packte den Zwergengnom erneut. "Ich werde...!"
"Na nu mach mal halblang..." ging der Zwerg erneut dazwischen. "Er hat nur gesagt, das es wirklich nett wäre, wenn Du Deinen Karusellsimulator mal abstellen könntest...und wenn Du etwas über die Winterspringfrostsäbler wissen möchtest...geh nach Winterspring. Dort im Norden...da steht ein Ausbilder. Der wird Dir weiterhelfen."
"Aaaaaaah!!" rief ich mit leuchtenden Augen und warf den Gnom, oder Zwerg, oder was auch immer in hohem Bogen in den Kanal. "Dann auf nach Winterspring! Juchuuuuuuuu!!"
Und sofort machte ich mich auf nach Winterspring...ein Ort, an dem ich nur einmal kurz gewesen war. Warum...das weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr, ist etwas her. Das der Weg dorthin so lang war, wußte ich leider auch nicht mehr...und wie saukalt und öde es dort ist, war mir ebenfalls entgangen...doch wahrscheinlich war ich aus diesen Gründen nie wieder dorthin zurückgekehrt.
Nun jedoch gab es in meinem Kopf nur noch einen Gedanken, und der hieß _Winterspringfrostsäbler_.
Nach einigem Suchen, Fluchen und Kuchen (hehe...nein, ich hatte keinen Kuchen mit, aber das reimte sich grad so schön!) fand ich den Ausbilder dann tatsächlich. Rivern Frostwind, ein Nachtelf. Sehr unfreundlich, wie ich schnell feststellen mußte.
Nur durch Zufall entdeckte ich ihn, denn er stand mit seinem Winterspringfrostsäbler auf so einem großen, schneebedeckten Felsvorsprung, an dem ich zuvor sicher 10-20mal vorbeigeritten war.
Freudestrahlend und jauchzend lief ich auf ihn zu, also auf den Winterspringfrostsäbler, nicht auf Rivern...denn an sich wollte ich mir die Säblerkatze gleich mitnehmen und diesen kalten, öden Ort sofort wieder verlassen. Der doofe Frostwind stellte sich mir jedoch in den Weg und guckte ganz böse.
"Nicht so schnell, Nachtelfe!" brummte er. "Du kannst hier nicht so einfach auftauchen und denken, Du könntest einfach eine meiner heißbegehrten Winterspringfrostsäbler mitnehmen!"
"Err..." murrte ich verdutzt. Normalerweise stellt sich mir _niemand_ in den Weg. "...bitte?"
Rivern lachte.
"Nein, da nutzt Dir auch der Hundeblick und ein flehendes Bitte nichts. Aber ich gebe Dir eine Aufgabe, damit Du Deinen Ruf bei uns Frostwäblerausbildern steigern kannst."
Und wahrlich, er gab mir eine Aufgabe. Es ging darum, Fleisch einzusammeln, mit denen die jungen Säblerkatzen versorgt werden. In meiner brennenden Erwartung auf meinen eigenen Winterspringfrostsäbler fegte ich nur so durch die Tierwelt von Winterspring und säbelte, messerte und stach alles nieder, was mir vor die Klingen kam. Es dauerte nicht lange, und ich hatte das benötigte Fleisch zusammen. Überglücklich singend und pfeifend tanzte ich zurück zu Rivern Frostwind und übergab ihn die blutenden, noch warmen Fleischstücke.
"Boah komm her Du niedlicher, süßer Frostsäbler!" schnurrte ich erwartungsvoll und wollte nun meinen Winterspringfrostsäbler in die Arme schließen.
"Moooooment..." ging Rivern erneut dazwischen. "..._so_ schnell geht das nun auch wieder nicht..."
"Was denn jetzt noch??" fuhr ich den Ausbilder gereizt an. 
"Als ich sagte, das Dir noch Ruf fehlt, meinte ich damit, das Dir noch _sehr viel_ Ruf bei uns fehlt...also mach Dich auf den Weg und sammle noch mehr Fleisch, Nachtelfe!"
Mürrisch, maulend und grummelnd machte ich mich erneut auf den Weg...und erneut, und erneut, und erneut...und dann nochmal, und nochmal...und noch viele, viele weitere Male. Als ich zum 37ten Mal vor Rivern stand und ihm das stinkende, triefende Fleisch in seine gierigen Hände drückte, kam mir eine Idee.
"Duuuu Rivern..." säuselte ich schüchtern mit gesenktem Blick, streckte die Brust raus und verschränkte die Arme hinter dem Rücken. "...wegen dem fehlenden Ruf...können...können wir uns da nicht anders einigen...? Du hast doch sicher irgendwo eine Hütte mit einem Bett...oder eine Höhle mit einer kuschligen, gemütlichen Felldecke oder so..." Langsam schritt ich an ihn heran und strich ihm mit  einem Finger sanft über den Brustkorb.
"Nein." brummte er ungerührt. "Kein Interesse."
Wütend sprang ich zurück.
"DU DUMMER ALTER SACK!" kreischte ich hysterisch, fiel auf die Knie und fing bitterlich an zu weinen. "Ich hasse Dich!! Ich hasse Dich!!! Buhuhuhuhuuuuu..."
Nachdem ich mir einige Minuten lang die Augen ausgeheult und mich kläglich über die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt und mein armseeliges Leben ausgelassen hatte, hob ich vorsichtig den Kopf und schielte zu Rivern hinüber.
Der stand ungerührt da und gähnte.
"Vergiß es, Nachtelfe." brummte er gelassen. "Für diese Respektlosigkeit kostet Dich der Winterspringfrostsäbler jetzt noch 900 Gold zusätzlich!"
Mein Unterkiefer klappte lautlos nach unten.
"NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!" schrie ich lang, verzeifelt und aus tiefstem Herzen...sicher hörte man mein herzzerreißenes Klagen noch bis in die tiefsten Winkel der Scherbenwelt.
Nun ja...und so sitze ich hier nun an einem kleinen Lagerfeuer mitten in Winterspring und ruhe mich etwas aus. Es wird noch dauern, bis ich endlich den nötigen Ruf zusammengesammelt hab, um mir meinen Winterspringfrostsäbler leisten zu können...ach, was ist die Welt doch ungerecht...und meine arme, zarte, empfindliche Haut erst! Wenn ich hier fertig bin, werd ich erstmal wochenlang Urlaub machen! Ab in die Sonne, zurück nach Stranglethorn an den Strand! Oh, ich hasse Winterspring...und ich hasse Rivern Frostwind!!

Sui

***Erreichter Ruf bei den Frostsäblerausbildern: Wohlwollend***


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

Suiginto schrieb:


> Sui
> 
> ***Erreichter Ruf bei den Frostsäblerausbildern: Wohlwollend***



Erstmal, schöne Geschichte die du da schreibst. Die ist wirklich angenehm zu lesen und macht auch viel Spaß.
Was den Ruf bei den Rivern angeht, halte durch. Wohlwollend ist der ekelhafteste Teil des Ganzen. Ab Respektvoll hast du dein Ziel schon vor Augen und es geht wesentlich angenehmer von der Hand.

Viel Glück ^^

_Nox, der seinen Säbler schon hat_


----------



## switchblader (20. September 2007)

Du schreibst fantastisch unterhaltsam! Ich  lese es sehr gerne,- weil kurweilig  und mit einer gewissen Portion Witz- kommt suuper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz switchblader  (Orden des Rechts) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (10. Oktober 2007)

*10ter Oktober, morgens*

Ich bin wieder zurück in Stormwind.
Ohne Winterspringfrostsäbler.
Also _noch_ ohne Winterspringfrostsäbler.
Ich habs vorzeitig abgebrochen weil...weil...ach, es gab so viele Gründe, und inzwischen hasse ich nicht nur Rivern Frostwind, sondern auch sämtliche Magier, die Winterfelle und Winterspring sowieso.
Ich glaube, es war so nach der ersten Woche, wo es Anfing, den Bach hinunterzugehen...
Ich war dabei, das Fleisch einzusammeln für die jungen Säblerkatzen, und als ich noch nicht _so_ von der ganzen Sache abgestreßt war wie später, kürschnerte ich sogar sämtliche gemeuchelten Tiere und sammelte fleißig das Leder ein. Naja, und dann zog ich dem Bären so das Fell ab und ärgerte mich mal wieder darüber daß ich das Tier _dermaßen_ zerschnibbelt hatte das nur ein paar Lederfetzen übrigblieben, als ich im näheren Umkreis _Unmengen_ von Kadavern entdeckte, die alle nur darauf warteten, von mir gekürschnert zu werden.
Es war wie ein Geschenk des Himmels...ein Sonnenstrahl in der ewigen Finsternis der Winterspringfrostsäbler-Ruf-Farmer! Eine Belohnung für die Mühe und den Ärger, den man auf sich nahm, und fast, ja _fast_ hätte ich angefangen zu heulen, weil ich so gerührt war.
Mit feuchten Augen und zitternden, zum Himmel erhobenen Händen lief ich zu den toten Bären und Chimären, und fing fröhlich pfeifend an ihr Fell zu entfernen, als sich plötzlich ein Magier vor mir aufbaute.
Zuerst übersah ich ihn, weil man in Winterspring, wenn man nicht grade das Lager der Winterfelle überfällt, nicht auf sonderlich viele Leute trifft. Ich glaube, es war seine unfreundlich Art, die mich aufschrecken ließ.
"EY!" quakte er lauthals los "KILL DIR DEINE EIGENEN VIECHER!!"
Ich schreckte auf.
"Geht jawohl gar nicht, was Du da machst! Was ist das denn für`ne Art, Schurke?" meckerte er weiter.
Im ersten Moment hatte ich noch gedacht, es wäre eine Halluzination, deshalb kicherte ich nach dem ersten Schrecken erleichtert los, doch als er mich schubste, wurde mir klar, das es wohl _keine_ Sinnestäuschung war.
"Eh..." schnaubte ich ihn an. "Is ja gut Kumpel. Da mußt nicht gleich nen Ausraster kriegen. Lass Deine Beute halt nicht hier so rumliegen, sondern kürschner die gleich direkt, sonst mußt halt damit rechnen, das wer anders kommt!"
Damit war die Sache dann für mich auch gegessen, und ich schwang mich auf Jonny und wollte grad losreiten, als er noch murmelte:
"Pfff...darum gehts doch gar nicht, ich bin doch gar kein Kürschner!"
Ich blieb wie angewurzelt stehen und drehte mich um.
"Ähm...wie bitte??" fragte ich ihn erheitert.
"Bist auch noch taub oder was?" zischte er wütend. "Ich kann die nicht kürschnern, aber es sind _meine_ Kadaver. Jetzt gib mir wenigstens die Hälfte vom Leder ab, Du dumme Elfe!"
Ich wußte nicht genau, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen sollte. Ich hatte schon viel erlebt, aber bisher war es nie vorgekommen, das mich jemand angemacht hatte, weil ich Kadaver kürschnerte, die sonst unberührt liegenbleiben würden.
"Manche wollen es einfach nicht kapieren..." seufzte der Magier kopfschüttelnd. "...das ist dasselbe, als wenn ich in Nagrand die Oger plattmache und Du die Flaggen reinhaust!"
Ja, ich kannte diese komische Mission, wo man in ein Lager von Ogern gehen sollte, diese töten und Fahnen einer gegnerischen Fraktion neben deren Leichen positionieren sollte, aber...was zum Henker hatte das hiermit zu tun??
"Was zum Henker hat das hiermit zu tun??" fragte ich ihn ungläubig. "Wenn ich die nicht kürschner bleiben die hier liegen und verwesen, also WTF...???"
Aber darauf antwortete er dann auch schon gar nicht mehr, sondern ritt nur wutschnaubend davon.
Ich dachte noch einige Zeit über dieses komische Treffen und die Verbindung zwischen den Ogern und den Kadavern nach, kam aber zu keinem Ergebnis, außer zu einem:
Magier sind doof. Also Menschen, die Magier sind.
Naja, irgendwann bekam ich von Rivern eine zweite Aufgabe, und die besagte, das ich losziehen und ein paar der Winterfelle niedermetzeln sollte.
Also zog ich los und meuchelte die Winterfelle nieder.
Und ich meuchelte _verdammt viele_ weg.
Den einen Tag stand ich dann ziemlich erschöpft und ausgepowert wieder vor Rivern, und das erste mal zollte er mir zumindest ein klein wenig Respekt.
"Ich bin beeindruckt, Schurke!" brummte er. "Deine Ausdauer ist beachtlich, und bei der Anzahl der Winterfelle, die Du nun schon ins Jenseits geschickt hast, müßte Dein Ruf bei der Holzschlundfeste enorm gestiegen sein und Du kannst Dir bei deren Rüstmeister nette Sachen kaufen gehen!"
Ich überlegte kurz.
Holzschlundfeste...da war irgendwas gewesen...
"Und wenn Du weiterhin so fleißig bist, wird Dein Ruf bei der Feste ebenso wie bei uns Ausbildern bald ehrfürchtig sein." brummte er weiter.
Und da viel es mir wieder ein...die Holzschlundfeste, wie konnte ich das vergessen!
"Hmhm..." murmelte ich verlegen. "Um ehrlich zu sein...mein Ruf bei der Feste ist nicht _so_ gut...also...naja, inzwischen _hassen_ sie mich zumindest nicht mehr..."
"Wie...?" rief Rivern erstaunt. "Sie _hassen_ Dich nicht mehr???"
"Ehm...naja...das war eben so, das ich in die Feste hineinging, und der erste hat mich gleich angegriffen, und da konnte ich nicht anders und hab mich eben so einmal durch das komplette Lager geprügelt..." hüstelte ich.
Riverns Unterkiefer klappte hinunter. Offensichtlich waren die Holzschlundfeste und die Wintersäblerausbilder auch noch befreundet oder so.
"Aber..." stotterte er "...damit hast Du doch nicht ihren _Hass_ auf Dich gezogen!!"
"Nein..." meine Stimme wurde immer leiser. "Aber ich mußte ja auch wieder zurück..."
Rivern rollte ungläubig mit den Augen.
"Und denn war ich nochmal da, weil ich vergessen hatte, die Belohnung für eine Mission abzuholen..."
Rivern rollte weiter unglaubig mit den Augen und stöhnte gequält.
"...und als ich wieder raus war, merkte ich, das ich mir den Greifenpunkt nicht geholt hatte..."
Rivern rollte nicht mehr ungläubig mit den Augen, stöhnte aber weiterhin gequält und sackte in sich zusammen. Es schien mir, als würde er leise weinen, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Jedenfalls schlich ich mich auf Zehenspitzen davon und ritt leicht irritiert und mit einem Hauch von einem schlechten Gewissen ins Lager der Winterfelle, um das gutzumachen, was ich der Holzschlundfeste damals angetan hatte. Hey, ich war jung gewesen, und damals, das war ich noch so aggressiv, und brutal...und ich meuchelte alles nieder, was es niederzumeucheln gab...heute ist das natürlich anders.
Schließlich kam ich im Lager der Winterfelle an, und ich stellte mich drauf ein, das komplette Lager mit höchster Aggression und Brutalität niederzumeucheln, bis es nichts mehr zu meucheln geben würde.
Ich kam allerdings nur dazu, ganze _drei_ Winterfelle brutal niederzumeucheln, denn dann wurde ich wieder mal dumm von hinten angemacht.
"HEY!" schrie jemand lauthals. "LASS MIR AUCH WELCHE ÜBRIG!!"
Inzwischen weiß ich, das, wenn von irgendwoher irgendjemand wüste Beleidigungen und Schimpfwörter losläßt, diese meistens mir gewidmet sind.
Seufzend drehte ich mich um, und da stand ein Magier hinter mir.
Und nein, es war ein _anderer_ Magier als der davor. 
Dieser hier war ein Gnom...oder ein Zwerg...keine Ahnung, alles was klein ist ist ein Gnom oder ein Zwerg. Na ab und zu ist es auch ein Schwein, aber Schweine schimpfen nicht und reden tun sie auch nicht. Gut, zugegeben, die tragen auch keine Kleidung, aber trotzdem kann man da schonmal durcheinanderkommen.
"Was willst Du denn???" fauchte ich den Knirps an.
"Du sollst hier nicht alles platthauen man!" kreischte er los. "Ich brauch die auch die Winterfelle, also mach mal langsam!"
Kurz überlegte ich, ob es sinnvoll wäre ihm zu erklären, das ich grad erst angekommen war und lediglich _drei_ der ca _dreissig_ Winterfelle getötet hatte, aber...nunja...einem Magier etwas zu erklären...
Also stand ich noch etwas gelangweilt da und ließ ihn Gift und Galle spuckend weiterschreien und komische Vergleiche anbringen und ritt hinfort.
Das war dann auch so der Punkt, wo ich meine "Mission Winterspringfrostsäbler" vorzeitig abbrach.
Ich meine, warum kann man sich nicht in Ruhe irgendeinen Traum erfüllen? Warum kommen _ständig_ irgendwelche Magier auf einen zu und versauen einem den Tag??
Ich versteh das nicht...ehrlich nicht.
Gut, zugegeben, es gibt Ausnahmen...Powling ist nett...und Monzoon auch...aber sonst?
Jedenfalls bin ich dann zurück nach Stormwind und die nächsten Tage war ich nur noch auf den Schlachtfeldern der Warsongschlucht und des Alteractals. Zumindest dort hab ich noch meine Ruhe, doch ich weiß, eines Tages wird es soweit sein...dann geh ich los und töte den erstbesten Hordler, und von allen Seiten tönt es dann: "HEY!! LASS MIR AUCH NOCH WELCHE ÜBRIG! DAS IST DASSELBE, ALS WENN DU IN NAGRAND DIE OGER...."

Sui


----------



## Nevýn (11. Oktober 2007)

Das ist einfach nur herrlich wie du schreibst Sui! Ich freue mich jedesmal mehr von dir zu lesen!! Dein Sarkasmus ist einfach nur genial, bitte gib uns mehr von deinen Geschichten!!!


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2007)

Nevýn schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur herrlich wie du schreibst Sui! Ich freue mich jedesmal mehr von dir zu lesen!! Dein Sarkasmus ist einfach nur genial, bitte gib uns mehr von deinen Geschichten!!!




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suiginto (22. Oktober 2007)

*22ter Okotber, abends*

Eines Tages dreh ich noch durch! Ich schwör`s _eines Tages_ ist es soweit!
Man hab ich schon wieder einen Hals! Als wenn ich ständig an wirklich allem Schuld wäre! Bin ich nicht! Nein! Ab und zu vielleicht...ja..._ab und zu_...aber _nicht_ durchgehend!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! ARRRR! GROAAAAAAARRRR! 
So schlimm wie in letzter Zeit war es auch schon lange nicht mehr. Zuerst die Sache mit dem beknackten Rivern, dann die Geschichte mit den bescheuerten Magiern...ich kann nicht mehr! Echt nicht!
Man...
Naja, ich war letztens halt mit ein paar Leuten los...momentan ist so ein komisches Fest...Schotternacht...oder Schlabberwacht oder so, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls kursierte ein Gerücht über einen mysteriösen schwarzen Reiter, der sein Unwesen wohl im scharlachroten Kloster treibt. Naja, um das zu überprüfen sind ein paar Leute aus der Gilde losgezogen um die ganze Sache zu überprüfen. Ja, ich war natürlich auch dabei. Naja...also _so_ natürlich ist es nun auch wieder nicht, denn ich halte nicht sonderlich viel von so Märchengeschichten und Mythen und dem ganzen Kram. Bin ja schließlich nicht mehr im Kindergarten, nä?
Na egal, jedenfalls brachen wir dann zu diesem stinkenden Kloster auf, und nachdem ich einen klitzekleinen Abstecher nach Undercity gemacht hatte, um dort ein paar Bekannte niederzu...zu besuchen, kam ich dann schließlich ebenfalls am Kloster an.
Und _man_ war es da voll! Als wenn plötzlich die gesamte Welt auf den Gedanken gekommen wäre, nach diesem bekloppten Reiter zu suchen. Schon am ersten Tor des Klosters drängelte sich die Meute...Allianz wie Horde, und ich hatte wirklich Mühe, überhaupt jemanden zu finden. 
Schließlich erblickte ich Dalor, der seinen Palaschild angeschmissen hatte, um wenigstens kurze Zeit ein wenig Freiraum zu haben.
"He!" rief ich ihm zu. "Dalor Du Pflaume! Ich bin h...!"
Weiter kam ich nicht, weil mich ein Untoter Hexenmeister äußerst unsanft anrempelte. Wütend packte ich ihn sofort an seinem fauligen Kragen und zückte einen meiner Dolche, um das klapprige Etwas gleich an Ort und Stelle aufzuschlitzen.
"GEHTS NOCH MAN???" fauchte ich ihn gereizt an. "ICH WERD DIR..."
Aber bevor ich aussprechen konnte, hatte er bereits einen seiner fauligen Zauber gewirkt und ich mußte von ihm ablassen. Also ich mußte gezwungenermaßen _kurz_ von ihm ablassen, denn glücklicherweise hatte ich in weiser Voraussicht dieses kitschige Schmuckstück angelegt, mit dem man jede Art von Zauber unterbrechen konnte.
"JETZT IST ABER ECHT SCHLUß MIT LUSTIG!!" kreischte ich aufgebracht und stürzte mich blutrünstig auf den völlig überraschten Hexer, der wohl grade vorhatte zu flüchten. So kam es, das ich meine beiden Dolche blindlings in seinen modernden Rücken hackte, ihn auf den Boden warf und wild schreiend sämtliche seiner noch heilen Knochen zu Salat verarbeitete. Also wenn man`s genau nimmt, verarbeitete ich _alles_ an ihm zu Salat, aber die Ausführung würde zulange dauern und wäre ziemlich ekelhaft. Zudem wird mir auch schlecht, wenn ich daran zurückdenke, wie ich....urgs...
Es dauerte dann nicht lange, bis eine handfeste Massenschlägerei zwischen Horde und Allianz entstanden war und überall zuckten donnernde Blitze durch die Luft, Waffen schlugen klirrend aufeinander und alles in allem war es ein riesengroßes Chaos.
Ich natürlich mittendrin.
Also was heißt _natürlich_ mittendrin...ist ja nicht so das ständig dort, wo ich auftauche das vollkommene Chaos ausbricht. Viel mehr ist es eigentlich so, daß das Chaos schon _da_ ist, wenn ich auftauche. Im Kloster zum Beispiel war vorher auch schon Chaos! Jawohl!
Na wie auch immer. 
Zurück zum Geschehen.
Ich war also grad dabei, einem Tauren Druiden den Gnadenstoß zu versetzen, als mich jemand am Ärmel zupfte. Blitzschnell wirbelte ich herum und hieb mit meinen Dolchen direkt...in Dalors Palaschild.
"Sui man!" hörte ich Dalor schimpfen. "Was machst Du denn schon wieder?? Wir gehen jetzt rein, komm mit und lass die hier in Ruhe! Das wird noch _ewig_ so weitergehen!"
"Dalor man!" maulte ich zurück. "Ich komm gleich, nur den Druiden hier eben noch! Geh doch schonmal vor, ich komm gleich...nur den Druiden...und...und vielleicht den Priester da noch...und..."
Nachdem ich also noch eben den Druiden, einen Priester und einen weiteren Hexer ins Jenseits befördert hatte, betrat ich dann ebenfalls das Kloster. Also die Räume des Klosters, wo immer nur 5er Gruppen reingelassen wurden. Ist schon eine komische Sache, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke. Vor dem Kloster stapelten sich die Elfen, Gnome, Orks und Tauren, aber sobald man die Räumlichkeiten betrat, war keiner mehr da. Anstatt nach einem schwarzen Reiter zu suchen, hätten wir eher mal dieses Rätsel untersuchen sollen, aber...naja, auf mich hört ja eh nie jemand.
Nachdem ich in einem Anfall von andauernder Wut- und Tobsucht durch die Gänge gemetzelt war, kamen wir schließlich am Friedhof des Klosters an, wo wir eine kleine Pause einlegten.
"Sui, Du mußt echt mal was gegen Deine Wutausbrüche tun...man!" sagte Dalor vorsichtig.
"Naja, so ganz unrecht hat er da ja nicht Sui..." stimmte ihm Ice zu, unser Krieger.
Beleidigt wischte ich die Hautfetzen von meinem Dolchen und die Blutspritzer aus meinem Gesicht.
"WAS DENN???" fauchte ich wütend und der blanke Zorn stieg in mir hoch. Es ist immer so...kaum passiert irgendwas, zeigen alle mit dem Finger auf mich und es kommt nur noch das übliche "Och Sui!" oder "Sui man!" oder "OMG SUI!!"...ich - kann - es - nicht - mehr - hören...
"Och Sui..." murmelte Dalor augenrollend.
"HÖR MIT DIESEM VERDAMMTEN -OCH SUI- AUF VERDAMMT!" brüllte ich ihn an. "ICH KANN ES VERDAMMTNOCHMAL NICHT MEHR HÖREN UND..."
"Pscht!" zischte Jill, unsere Jägerin. "Hört ihr das...?"
Wir alle verstummten.
Und tatsächlich, es war etwas zu hören...
Es klang wie...ja, es klang wie Pferdehufe. Weit, weit entfernt, aber doch, man konnte sie hören. Ich tat es sofort als Einbildung ab und wollte weiter auf Dalor einschreien, aber dann wurde das Pferdegetrappel immer lauter und im Augenwinkel konnte ich eine schattenhafte Gestalt erkennen...oder eher gesagt, einen Reiter...und der kam immer näher.
"...der...der schwarze Reiter...!" flüsterten wir alle leise.
Und ehe wir uns versahen, ritt er schon in großen Bögen über unseren Köpfen hinweg. Also im Prinzip, wenn man`s genau nimmt, flog er ja, aber da er auf einem Pferd saß, kann man wohl auch von "reiten" sprechen.
Wir standen jedenfalls ziemlich sprachlos da und starrten in den Himmel, wo er lachend seine Kreise zog.
"Ihr seid am Ziel! Die Suche ist vorbei..." donnerte der Reiter mit einer tiefen, dunklen Stimme los. "Das Schicksal soll entscheiden, wer der Sieger sei!" 
Während die anderen noch starr vor Schreck dastanden, hatte ich längst verstanden, worum es ging. Klar...der dunkle Typ auf dem Flatterpferdchen forderte uns heraus...aber hey, _niemand_ fordert Dare Sui heraus! 
Also baute ich mich herausfordernd direkt vor ihm auf und holte tief Luft.
"Halt die Fresse! Zu arg ist Dein Geschrei...! Ich werd Dich aufschneiden, dann schlag ich Dich zu Brei!"
Der Reiter blickte verblüfft zu mir hinunter. Offensichtlich hatte er damit nicht gerechnet.
"Eh, Du dummes Ding! Spar Dir die Worte..." antwortete er entrüstet. "Dir werd ich`s schon zeigen...und allen Deiner Sorte!"
Ich dann so: "Dann komm nur her! Ich bin doch hier! Du hast nicht etwa Angst vor mir?"
Er dann so: "Deine Zunge ist spitz! Ich werd sie zügeln! Dann kannst Du mit ihr Deine Hosen bügeln!"
Und ich denn so: "Komm her Du Wicht, Du feiger Sack! Ich schlag Dich locker aus Deinem Frack!"
Er so: "Nie und nimmer! Schrei Du bloß...Dein Hirn ist klein und Dein Maul groß!"
Ich so: "Verpiss Dich Penner, ich mach Dich kalt! Und auch vor Deinen Freunden mach ich nicht halt!"
Er so: "Haha, jetzt hab ich Angst, Du Wurm. Ich komme über Dich wie ein wüster Sturm!"
Ich so: "Nix als laue Luft, das kratzt mich nicht! Ich bin es, die Dich niedersticht!"
Er so: "Das ich nicht lache! Das ist ein Witz! Du bist wie ein Hündchen, und nun mach Sitz!"
Ich so: "Das Maß ist voll! Jetzt ist Schluß! Nun gibts nur noch eines, was ich machen muss!"
Und mit diesen Worten zückte ich meine beiden Dolche und setzte zu einem gewaltigen Sprung an, um diesen vorlauten Möchtegern-Akrobaten mal ordentlich eine zu verpassen. Und wahrlich, ich katapultierte mich in den dunklen Nachthimmel und schoß wie ein Pfeil auf den verdutzten Reiter zu und schnitt ihm im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes das Wort ab. Und neben dem Wort schnitt ich ihm auch gleich noch den _Kopf_ ab, der in einem hohen Bogen davonflog und polternd auf dem gepflasterten Weg landete. Kurz danach setzte ich auch wieder auf dem Boden auf.
Die anderen standen mit ungläubig geöffneten Augen und Mündern einfach nur da und schauten zu, wie der Kopf langsam über den Boden rollte, vom Weg abkam und an einem Grabstein hängenblieb.
Dalor war der erste, der seine Worte wiederfand.
"Sui man!" schimpfte er. "Du hast den schwarzen Reiter kaputtgemacht! Wie sollen wir denn jetzt herausfinden, wo er den Schatz..."
Weiter kam Dalor nicht, weil ich wutschnaubend auf ihn zustampfte und allein meine rotglühenden, zornigen Augen sorgten schon dafür, das er mal wieder sein Palaschild anschmiss. Und hätte Ice mich nicht zurückgehalten, dann hätte ich den Pala auch durch sein beknacktes Schild hindurch dermaßen den Hintern versohlt, das selbst seine Enkel noch Schmerzen gehabt hätten.
Naja...nach einiger Zeit hatte ich mich dann ja auch wieder beruhigt, und wir überlegten in Ruhe, was nun zu tun sei. Die anderen meinten, man könne den Reiter nun nicht einfach so liegenlassen, weil...na weil der sowas wäre wie der Weihnachtsmann...oder der Osterhase. Und naja...man darf ja den Weihnachtsmann auch nicht so ohne Kopf irgendwo herumliegen lassen, oder?
Also bastelten wir ihm seinen Kopf wieder auf die Schultern und befestigten ihn sicher an seinem Pferd, welchem ich, vorsichtig wie ich bin, nichtmal das kleinste Häärchen gekrümmt hatte.
"Hmhm...meint ihr das hält?" fragte Ice stirnrunzelnd, als er sich den schwarzen Reiter auf dem Pferd ansah.
"_Klar_ hält das!" murrte ich beleidgt los und klopfte dem Reiter ermutigend auf die Schenkel. Vielleicht hätte ich _vorsichtiger_ klopfen sollen.
_Klong_ machte es als sein Kopf erneut auf den Pflastersteinen landete. 
"Klasse." sagte Ice trocken.
Um es kurz zu machen...wir setzten dem Reiter den Kopf wieder auf und schlichen uns dann heimlich, still und leise davon. Im Nachhinein...hörte ich einige Geschichten von einem kopflosen Reiter im Kloster...und obwohl die Vermutung naheliegt, das es der Reiter ist, dem ich aus Versehen seine Rübe abgehauen hab...he, das kann genausogut ein _anderer_ Reiter sein!
Ich bin _nicht_ immer an allem Schuld!
Niemals!
Nein!

Sui


----------



## Suiginto (21. November 2007)

*21er November, morgens*

Ach ja...die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug...und wieder bin ich ein Jahr älter geworden...wenn ich jetzt wüßte, wann ich geboren bin, könnte ich auch sagen, _wie_ alt ich genau geworden bin. Aber da ich den genauen Zeitpunkt nicht kenne...nun...ich habe mich dafür entschieden, das es mein 16ter Geburtstag war! Hihihi...vielleicht wars auch erst der 14te oder vielleicht schon der 18te...eigentlich macht das sowieso keinen Unterschied. Im Großen und Ganzen merke ich das älterwerden nur daran, das ich...man soll es nicht glauben...tatsächlich die ersten, feinen Fältchen um die Augen bekomme...
Brrrr...wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich für immer und ewig 16 bleiben. Es sei denn, ich entscheide mich nächstes Jahr dazu, jetzt 17 zu sein. Ach, wer weiß das schon...
Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls wieder zurück in Stormwind und genieße ein heißes, beruhigendes Bad. 
Ja, Winterquell hab ich jetzt hinter mir gelassen...und Rivern Frostwind auch...die letzte Zeit wurde der alte Sack richtig anzüglich! Bah! Als wenn ich _je_ auch nur im _entferntesten_ daran gedacht hätte, mit _dem_...
Igitt!
Der ist wenigstens 100 Jahre alt!
Wenn nicht sogar noch älter!
Und ich als zarte, unberührte Elfe...nenene...
Ich meine, vielleicht liegt es schlicht an meiner so fürsorglichen, lieben Austrahlung...andererseits könnte es auch daran liegen, das ich ihm etwas von dem Feuerwasser der Winterfelle in seinen Kräutertee gemischt habe...ich wollte ihm ja nur was Gutes tun und hätte nicht gedacht das der dann so...so..._komisch_ wird! Ehrlich, da kam ich dann am nächsten Tag bei ihm an und hab ihm (wie schon hunderte Male davor) von meinen Erfolgen im Bezug auf die Ausrottung der Winterfelle berichtet, und er schaut mich mit so einem seltsamen, glasigen Blick an und der Sabber läuft ihm in ekligen Fäden aus dem Mundwinkel.
"Washassugesagt hassugemachtmeinschatz??" brabbelte er los.
"Errr..." antwortete ich zögerlich "...ich hab...eh...daselbe gemacht wie schon die letzten Wochen, ich hab die Winterfelle umgehauen und Fleisch für Deine abgemagerten Säblerkatzen gesammelt, damit die nicht verhungern, und..."
"Achdasisabernettvondirmeinschatz..." unterbrach er mich sabbernd. "...dafürsteigtdeinrufbeiunsausbildern doch gleichumdasdreifache! Achwas sagichda umdasvierfache!"
"Öh..." murmelte ich erstaunt. "...danke...Rivern...alles okay mit Dir??"
"Abersicherdochmeinschatz!! Willsunichtmalebenmitmir dahinten zwischendiebäumegehenund dirdenrestlichenruf dazuverdienen...?? Hehehe...schlrp..." stammelte er mit gierigen, ziemlich eindeutigen Blicken.
"NEIN!" rief ich und sprang einige Meter zurück. "GEHT SCHON! KEIN PROBLEM!!"
Und damit machte ich mich so schnell wie möglich wieder auf den Weg und aus dem Blickfeld von Rivern. Und auch die nächsten Male, als ich bei ihm vorbeischaute, gab er mir den drei- oder vierfachen Ruf...also im Vergleich zu vorher, bevor ich ihm das komische Zeug von den Winterfellen untergeschoben hatte. Wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke...ich glaube, auf der Flasche stand auch nicht _Feuer_wasser...sondern...hmhm...was stand da denn noch drauf...weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Ich kann mich nur an den seltsam grinsenden Totenkopf da drauf erinnern. So weiß auf schwarzem Grund. 
Naja, auf jeden Fall hat es so dann auch nicht mehr lange gedauert, und gestern hab ich mir dann endlich meinen Winterquellfrostsäbler abgeholt! Und dann bin ich schleunigst verschwunden, denn der Rivern wollte mir schon wieder an die Wäsche der Strolch der!
Ja, und gestern bin ich dann stolz und jubelnd durch Stormwind geritten...und durch Shattrath...Eisenschmiede wollte ich meinem neuen Lieblingssäbler erstmal ersparen, da stinkt es so nach Zwerg! Ärks! Und im Alteractal waren wir natürlich auch, da hab ich ihn ein bisserl an den Tauren knabbern lassen, die scheint er zu mögen! Die Untoten...die will er nicht. Und Orks scheinen etwas zu zäh zu sein. Ich muss sagen, wir verstehen uns jetzt schon sehr, sehr gut, und meinen alten Jonny...den werd ich wohl bei Doc Mixilpixil einlagern, Paulchen gefällt es da ja auch sehr gut, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
Ich denke, ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig weiterbaden...inzwischen stört es mich nicht mehr, wenn meine Haut ein wenig runzelt, das kommt ja mit zunehmendem Alter jetzt sowieso.
Ich denke, alles ist gut so wie es ist.
Oh...hab ich da ein Geräusch gehört...?
Ich glaube, ich gehe doch eben nachsehen, ob ich die Tür auch wirklich doppelt verriegelt hab...seit ich aus Winterquell zurück bin, komm ich mir ein wenig verfolgt vor! Mag sein, das so ein wenig Paranoia nicht ungesund ist, aber...hey, der Gedanke, das Rivern eines nachts in mein Zimmer schleicht während ich schlafe, oder mich beim Baden überrascht...das würde doch _jeden_ in Angst und Schrecken versetzen!!

Sui


***Erreichter Ruf bei den Frostsäblerausbildern: Ehrfürchtig!***


----------



## Al Fifino (21. November 2007)

Suiginto schrieb:


> ***Erreichter Ruf bei den Frostsäblerausbildern: Ehrfürchtig!***


Glückwunsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Kapitel ist wie immer recht lustig geworden. An dem Stil kann ich schlecht etwas anprangern, soll er doch durchaus konfus und witzig sein. Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, ist, dass die kleine Nachtelfe mit 16, 17 oder 18 Jahren schon Falten bekommen soll oder sogar runzelige Haut... Das passt dann doch eher zu einer Oma. Du hättest die Falten vielleicht eher von den Augen zum Mund verschieben sollen, so dass sie als Lachfalten durchgehen könnten. Von denen habe ich mit meinen 16 Jahren auch genug. Vor allem nach dem Lesen deiner Story.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets,
Fifi


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2007)

Kurze Frage, du bist ja noch voll im Saft. Wurde die Erfahrung für die Wintersäbler Quests wirklich nach oben gesetzt?

Aber auf jeden Fall:
Glückwunsch und lass mich dich als Erster im elitären Kreis der Wintersäblerbesitzer willkommen heißen. ^^


----------



## Suiginto (22. November 2007)

@ Sandij: Wie schon richtig erkannt...es sind Auszüge aus einem Tagebuch...und die Sache mit den Falten...in Tagebüchern schreibt man nunmal Dinge, die nur für einen allein und nicht für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt sind, und was anscheinend immer noch das bestgehüteste Geheimnis unter Nachtelfen ist: Sie kriegen sehr früh leichte, kaum sichtbare Fältchen um die Augen, und neigen außerdem stark zu Augenringen. Das wird allerdings nur von Generation zu Generation weitergegeben, und da Sui eine Vollwaise ist, wurde ihr dieses Geheimnis nicht weitergegeben und somit ist sie darüber ein wenig verwundert und nicht wenig erzürnt. Allerdings kennt selbstverständlich _jede_ Elfe Mittel und Wege, diese winzigen Schönheitsfehler zu korrigieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Noxiel: Ja, die Rufsteigerung wurde mit dem patch...ähm...mit der ungewollten Verschlechterung der Sinne von Rivern ein ganzes Stück nach oben gesetzt. Es dürfte immer noch seine Zeit dauern, aber nicht mehr ganz so arg wie vorher.

Ah, und danke an Euch beide für die Glückwünsche. Ich bin sehr stolz auf meinen Wintersäbler, nur einen Namen hab ich noch nicht so wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sui


----------



## Sledge77 (26. November 2007)

Wie immer waren die Geschichten super, ich hoffe das du noch lange über deine Erlebnisse schreiben wirst. Es macht jedes mal Spaß die Geschichten von dir zu lesen!
Und auch ich gratuliere dir zu deinen Wintersäbler!


----------



## Cyral (26. November 2007)

@ Suiginto

Vielen Dank dafür dass Du dieses umwerfende Tagebuch mit uns teilst. Hoffe das Du noch lange (und gerne auch öfter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) über die liebswerte, friedfertige Elfe schreibst. Würde mir manchmal wünschen so gut (sarkastisch und witzig) schreiben zu können wie Du.

By the Way: GZ zum Wintersäbler


----------



## Anthea (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow ich habe gerade alle deine storys gelesen und teilweise musste ich richtig laut loslachen und mein kleiner Sohn hat mich ganz irritiert angeguckt und sich bestimmt gefragt was mit seiner Mama los ist. lol
Du schreibst total genial und ich kann mir diese "liebe" Nachtelfe Sui bildlich total gut vorstellen. 
Ich bin begeistert. Bitte schreib weiter. 
grüsse


----------



## Suiginto (4. Dezember 2007)

*4ter Dezember, abends*

Die Welt ist schlecht.
Ja...ja, ich denke, das kann man durchaus so stehenlassen.
Also, ich meine nicht, das die Welt _generell_ schlecht ist, nicht durch und durch, aber zu _mir_ ist sie ganz besonders schlecht. Um nicht zu sagen, sogar äußerst _fies_ und _gemein_!
Und dabei hab ich nichts getan!
Nichts! Gar nichts!
Ich bin immer lieb! Und hilfsbereit! Und Höflich! Und Nett!
Jawohl!
Wenn man sich irgendwie mit der Welt unterhalten könnte, würde ich sie einfach mal fragen:"Hey...Welt...was soll der Scheiss? Was zum Teufel hab ich Dir eigentlich getan häh?"
Gut, wahrscheinlich würd ich`s schon etwas freundlicher sagen, aber im Großen und Ganzen...ja, doch, das würde ich wohl fragen. Vielleicht würde ich auch zuerst fragen, warum es Gorillas und Magier gibt, aber...
Na jedenfalls würde die Antwort bestimmt irgendwie lauten:"Weißt Du Sui...Du _paßt_ mir einfach nicht. Das ist alles. Es ist ja gar nicht so das ich Dich nicht mögen würde, nein, so ist das nicht. Eigentlich mag ich Dich sogar sehr gern, aber _Du_ paßt mir nunmal nicht in den Kram. Sorry, tut mir echt Leid."
Ja. Genau. So ungefähr muss es sein.
Inzwischen glaube ich auch nicht mehr daran, das gute Taten belohnt werden.
Also bei anderen vielleicht, aber bei mir nicht. Da gabs kein Dankeschön, als ich versucht hab die stinkenden Nebelgorillas auszurotten...dann die Eröffnung des dunklen Portals...pfff...interessiert auch keinen. Nicht zu vergessen der blöde Rivern, der jetzt allen gewillten Abenteurern die Sache mit dem Winterfrostsäbler extrem vereinfacht!
Aber hey, ich will mich ja nicht beklagen.
_Undank ist der Elfen Lohn_ heißt es ja so schön.
Naja...also jedenfalls war ich dann vor ein paar Tagen im Schattenlabyrinth. Ich brauche so Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit oder wie der Krams heißt, und im Unteren Viertel in Shattrath da stand so`n komischer Typ der aussah, als wäre er vom Konsortium und der quatschte mich mit so verwirrtem Zeug zu und als ich die Worte "...da bekommst Du zwei Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit für..." hörte, konzentrierte ich mich kurz auf sein Geschwafel und es ging wohl darum, von Murmur irgendwas einzusammeln. 
"Gut." dachte ich mir "...kein Problem, den haust Du eben um, packst den was-auch-immer ein und bekommst zwei Extra-Abzeichen. Das ist doch ne gute Sache."
An dem Tag wäre eigentlich ein Besuch im Schlangenschrein angesagt gewesen, jedoch waren dafür nicht genügend Leute da. Genaugenommen, es waren zwar nicht _genügend_ Leute da, aber da _ich_ da war, hätte man ja _trotzdem_ hingehen können...in meiner maßlosen Bescheidenheit wollte ich jedoch niemandem zu Nahe treten und beschloß nicht zu erwähnen, das ich wenigstens fünf fehlende Mitstreiter ersetzen würde.
Deshalb schloss ich mich in meiner endlosen Güte vier Raidmitgliedern an, die zufällig auch von diesem Konsortium-Typen angelabert worden waren und ebenso den Murmur platthauen wollten.
So machten wir uns kurzerhand auf den Weg ins Schattenlabyrinth und dort prügelten wir uns fröhlich und gut gelaunt durch die Reihen der seltsamen Gestalten, die dort herumirren und gelangten letztendlich auch zu Murmur.
Ich konnte mich dunkel erinnern, das ich das komische Ding schonmal gesehen hatte...das war etwas her, und die Erinnerung war etwas verblaßt, doch trug sie trotzdem noch die Kennzeichnung "NIE WIEDER!!". Traurigerweise fiel mir das aber erst wieder ein, als wir schon mitten im Kampf waren.
Und ja, es war ein äußerst _ätzender_ Kampf, und _nein_ das hat jetzt nichts damit zu tun, daß die Welt schlecht, fies und _gemein_ ist. Denn nach einigem hin und her...sterben und wiederbeleben...fluchen und schreien...also nach einer geraumen Weile lag das dumme, stinkende Ding dann doch noch am Boden und wir sammelten das was-auch-immer ein und freuten uns über die restlichen Gegenstände, die Murmur uns hinterließ.
Unter anderem war da auch ein Urnether, welches mich für all die Strapazen und Unannehmlichkeiten in diesem bekloppten Labyrinth entschädigen würde. Zuvor hatte ich nämlich ein sehr schönes, episches Lederrezept für hochrangige Lederhandschuhe bekommen, und wie es der Zufall wollte, brauchte ich genau dafür genau ein Urnether, was genau dieser Murmur dagelassen hatte.
"Sowas!!" jauchzte ich entzückt. "Das ist jawohl _sowas_ von _mein_ Tag heute!! Erst das Rezept, und jetzt auch noch das passende Urnether dafür! Klasse!"
Mit glänzenden Augen wollte ich das glitzernde Urnether grade an mich nehmen, als sich Jippy zu Wort meldete. Jippy war unser Priester, auch eine Nachtelfe.
"Ähm Sui..." hauchte sie vorsichtig und tippte mir auf die Schulter. "Macht es Dir etwas aus, wenn wir darum würfeln? Ich meine, ich könnts ja auch ganz gut gebrauchen..."
"Wat?" murrte ich verdrossen und zog meine vor Freude zitternden Hände wieder zurück. "Würfeln...? Wieso denn Würfeln? Und wieso brauchst Du das auch? _Ich_ brauch das und...und...und die _Legende_ besagt, das nur eine Nachtelfe ein Urnether erbeuten darf! Ähm...also eine Nachtelf-_Schurkin_ versteht sich!"
"Häh?" antwortete Jippy überrascht.
"Was soll das denn für eine Legende sein?" schaltete sich Graurock ein, ein Menschenmagier. "Nun würfelt um das Dingens und gut ist..."
Es entbrannte eine kurze Diskussion, in der ich sehr schnell und direkt darauf hingewiesen wurde, das ich kein Recht hätte, das Recht an irgendwas zu veranschlagen, was rechtmäßig uns allen mit gleichem Recht zustände. Und so wurde dann gewürfelt.
Und ich _hasse_ würfeln.
Meine absolute Rekordzahl war einmal eine 97...und das ist schon lange, lange Zeit her. Die hab ich mal in Zul Gurub gewürfelt und dann so eine seltsame Münze bekommen, die ich monatelang in meinem Bankfach aufbewahrt und vor einigen Wochen an einen Händler verkaufte. Ich glaube 15 Silber hab ich dafür bekommen.
In Gedanken verabschiedete ich mich deshalb schon von "meinem" Urnether und überlegt, woher ich sonst noch eins bekommen würde. Lustlos schmiss ich den Würfel hin und achtete nicht weiter darauf, ob ich nun eine 8 oder vielleicht gar eine 17 würfeln würde.
"Oooooooh!!" riefen alle erstaunt. "Sui Du Glückspilz! Eine 99!!"
"Wat?" stutzte ich verwirrt und ließ von meinen Überlegungen ab, das Urnether einfach aus Jippys Tasche zu klauen, wenn sie grade abgelenkt war. "Ich habe _was_ gewürfelt???"
Und tatsächlich...mein Würfel lag mit der 99 nach oben. Man muss bei den vielen Seiten immer ganz genau hinsehen, weil die Felder mit den Zahlen winzig klein und die Zahlen kaum zu erkennen sind, doch es stimmte...es war eine 99.
Freudentränen stiegen mir in die Augen.
"Oh...oh das ist so schön, das ich heulen könnte!" schluchzte ich gerührt und streckte meine vor Freude zitternden Hände erneut nach dem Urnether aus.
"Ähm Sui..." hauchte Jippy erneut und tippte mir wieder auf die Schulter. "...es tut mir ja schrecklich Leid, aber...naja...schau mal auf meinen Würfel."
Ich schaute auf ihren Würfel.
"Ja und? Eine eins." stellte ich stirnrunzelnd fest.
"Ja ne..." schmunzelte Jippy. "Du hast die beiden Nullen da unterschlagen, meine liebe Freundin..."
"Eh?" erwiderte ich verwirrt. "Also ob da nun nur ne eins steht oder ob da null-null-eins steht ist doch egal, oder? Ich meine "l" ist doch "00l" oder nicht?"
"Du schaust von der falschen Seite, Sui..." seufzte Graurock.
"Wie, ich schau von der falschen Seite? Wenn ich die 00l auf den Kopf stelle ist es doch immer noch..."
..
...#§%!*#?...!!!
..
Die Welt ist schlecht.
Nicht, das ich sie hassen würde...
Nein, das würde ich nicht tun...
Ich sage nur, das die Welt _schlecht_ ist.
Ich sage nur, das die Welt _zu mir_ schlecht ist.
Ich sage nur, das die Welt _mich_ hasst.
Das ist alles.
Und wenn ich eines schönen Tages der Welt irgendwo begegnen sollte, dann werde ich ihr auf meine höfliche, liebe und nette Art sagen, was ich von ihr halte, und das ist verdammtnochmal nicht viel!

Sui

***Höchstes erreichtes Würfelergebnis: 99 (und trotzdem verloren)***


----------



## Tergenna (6. Dezember 2007)

Das ist der Beweis:
Schurken sind aggressive Leute.
Das ist keine Beleidigung sondern eine Tatsache.
Schurken sind nun mal Stammkunden bei Psychologen.
Und es ist gar nicht schlimm wenn der Computer abstürzt wie bei mir manchmal. 
Oder Häufig.
Oder IMMER!!!
WAAAAAHAAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!
ICH HASSE COMPUTER!
...
Blutelf-Schurkin. Lvl 51 MEUCHLER! MUAHAHAHAHAhahaha... upps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guter text


----------



## Artherk (14. Dezember 2007)

Aja ... jetz weiß ich wieder warum ich bei der Horde binXD da sin ja orks nich so blutrünstig wie du XD ne spaß bei seite echt gut geschrieben^^ es gibt nur noch einen gegner dem du dich stellen musst... nein ich meine nich illi den blindenhund und auch nich arthas den stinkenden lichkönig da.... sondern mich Artherk großer Starker Troll JÄger ... natürlich werde ich davon absehen dich zu töten wenn du gaaaanz lieb bist^^
Lg euer Arthi


----------



## Suiginto (12. Januar 2008)

*12ter Januar, nachmittags*

Hmhm...schon wieder ein neues Jahr. Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug...jaja...man merkt es kaum noch! Und ich komme auch leider, leider, leider kaum noch dazu, mein geliebtes Tagebuch weiterzuführen. 
Naja, ich habe jetzt angefangen Kaffee zu trinken.
Das soll gut für die Nerven sein, hab ich gehört.
Und wenn man wie ich tagein, tagaus auf den Schlachtfeldern unterwegs ist...oh, da braucht man wirklich gute Nerven. Inzwischen bin ich auch dahinter gekommen, worum es in der Warsongschlucht geht...ich meine, das haben die aber auch unheimlich kompliziert gestaltet! Woher soll man denn bitte wissen, das es da darum geht diesen bescheuerten Lumpen von der Horde zu klauen? Echt mal...
Zudem funktioniert die Geschichte nichtmal richtig! Letztens war ich in der Warsongschlucht und hab in meiner unendlichen Güte diesen stinkenden Fetzen an der Stange aus der Basis der Horde geholt und die zu uns in die Basis gebracht. Ja, und dann bin ich so auf den Flaggenpunkt drauf und was ist? _Nix_ is! 
"WAS IST DAS DENN FÜR EINE VERDAMMTE SCH****!!!" brüllte ich hysterisch. "ICH HAB DOCH DEN LAPPEN HIER! WARUM GEHT DENN DIESER VER****TE SCH*** NICHT????"
Die anderen Mitstreiter sagen mich mit rießengroßen Augen an.
"Ich darf doch sehr bitten!!" sagte ein Paladin empört. "Es sind Kinder anwesend!! Nicht so eine Ausdrucksweise bitte!!"
Wütend fuhr ich herum und blickte in die Runde.
Und da erst fiel es mir auf...es waren tatsächlich eine Menge Kinder auf dem Schlachtfeld. Da stand ein kleiner Menschenmagier in der Ecke...mit seinen rießengroßen, ängstlichen Augen sah er mich an. Sein Zauberhut saß schief auf seinem Kopf und auch die restliche Ausrüstung war viel zu groß für ihn.
Daneben kauerte ein eingeschüterter Elfenkrieger. Er war wohl ein paar Jahre älter...so 13 oder 14, aber sah ebenfalls nicht viel erfahrener aus als der Magier.
In der anderen Ecke standen drei grinsende Gnomen-Teenies. Ein Schurke, ein weiterer Krieger und noch ein Magier. Sie schienen das Ganze äußerst amüsant zu finden, aber schienen nicht zu wissen, wo sie hier überhaupt waren.
"DAS IST DOCH WOHL EIN SCHLECHTER SCHERZ???" krächzte ich verzweifelt. "DAS IST DOCH KEIN KINDERGARTEN HIER!!"
"Schon immer gewesen..." antwortete der Paladin altklug. "...und Du bist wohl auch nicht die schlaueste Elfe oder? ich meine schön und gut, das Du die Flagge geholt hast, aber...naja, die Horde hat unsere Flagge bereits abgeholt, und deshalb..."
"JAAAAAA!!" brüllte ich gereizt und drückte dem Pala die Hordenflagge in die Hand. "JAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAA!!!! ICH GEH JA SCHON!!"
Da ich nicht davon ausging, das irgendeins der Kinder mir von irgendeinem Nutzen sein könnte, fragte ich gar nicht erst, ob mich jemand begleiten würde unsere Flagge zurückzuholen. Wutschnaubend stampfte ich aus unserer Basis und ignorierte das Gekicher und Geschluchze dieses nutzlosen Haufens.
Also schwang ich mich auf Jones (das ist mein Winterquellfrostsäbler, ich hab ihn letztendlich Jones genannt) und machte ich mich auf den Weg in die Höhle des Löwen.
Mitten auf dem Feld kam mir ein Trollmagier der Horde entgegen.
"Ja komm...heut nicht, ich hab grad zu tun..." dachte ich genervt und ritt weiter, ohne den Hordler zu beachten. Leider jedoch sah der blöde Knilch das etwas anders, saß von seinem Was-auch-immer ab und fing mich mit seinem komischen Eis-einfrier-Dingsbums ab.
"MUSS DAS DENN JETZT SEIN DU $%§&#%!!!" schrie ich den grinsenden, bescheuerten Troll an. "DANN STIRB HALT BLÖDES §$%#%&/§#"%&&/(!!"
Naja...der Troll lag ziemlich schnell und ziemlich überrascht im Gras, mit dem Kopf nach unten und mit meinen Dolchen im Rücken. Ich meine...hey...wenn man kein Krieger ist...dann greift doch einen Schurken einfach nicht an. Lass ihn schlicht weiterreiten. Ganz unkomplizierte Sache.
Wie auch immer. Ich kam denn am Eingang zur Hordenbasis an und tarnte mich erstmal um die Lage zu sondieren.
Es sah nicht anders aus als sonst...die Horde in der Basis mit dem Flaggenträger, einem Heiler und einem weiteren Verteidiger. Ein Druide mit der Flagge, ein Priester und ein Hexenmeister.
"Brrrr...." dachte ich angewidert und schüttelte mich. "Naja, geht wohl nicht anders, da muss ich wohl..."
"SUI DU SCH*****!! DU BLÖDE, DUMME SCH*****!!" hallte es plötzlich in meinen Ohren.
Überrascht wirbelte ich herum, aber da war niemand.
"HAHAHA!! HIER OBEN DU DÄMLICHE ELFE!!" tönte es.
"Was zum..." zischte ich grimmig und schaute hoch.
Und was ich sah, war...tja...so genau weiß ich das bis heute nicht. Also es muss so eine Art Mischung aus Troll, Taure und Ork gewesen sein...das war schwer zu bestimmen, weil es eine durchsichtige, geisterartige Erscheinung war, die da über mir schwebte. Und klein war es auch noch, ungefähr so wie ein Gnom. Oder ein Zwerg. Das ist ja eh fast dasselbe, bis auf den Unterschied, das Zwerge nicht nur winzig sind sondern auch noch stets nach Schweiß stinken.
"Ich muss weniger Kaffee trinken..." murmelte ich und rieb mir die Augen. "...tut mir irgendwie doch nicht so gut."
Das komische Etwas segelte langsam herunter und zappelte vor meiner Nase auf und ab.
"DU! DU HAST MICH AUF DEM GEWISSEN! DU SCH*****!!" quiekte es. "HINTERHÄLTIG ABEGEMURKST HAST DU MICH!!"
"Ich bin keine Lampe." flüsterte ich leise. "...und jetzt Ruhe, ich muss ein paar Hordler killen..."
Das nebelartige Ding hielt inne, blickte auf die Hordler, die angespannt herumstanden und fing dann an, noch wilder und aufgeregter herumzuzappeln.
"AAAAAHH! NICHT DEN PRIESTER!!" zirpte es hysterisch. "DAS IST MEIN BRUDER!!! UND DER DRUIDE, DAS IST MEIN SCHWAGER, UND..."
"PSCHHHHHT!" fauchte ich gereizt. "Die können Dir gleich alle guten Tag sagen, keine Sorge!!"
...
Letztendlich schafften wir...naja...schaffte ich es dann, die Schlacht in der Warsongschlucht zu gewinnen. Die erste Flagge ging leider verloren, weil der Paladin beim ersten Anzeichen von Gefahr seine Angstblase anwarf und nicht daran dachte, daß die Hordenflagge natürlich _nicht_ mit seinem Gottesschild (oder wie auch immer das heißt) geschützt wird.
Seitdem mag ich Palas auch nicht mehr besonders.
Wie auch immer...viel ätzender war, das während der gesamten Schlacht das komische Geisterdingens um mich herumzappelte und mich ununterbrochen beschimpfte und verfluchte. Offenbar konnte aber niemand anders das seltsame Nervenbündel sehen oder hören, also kümmerte ich mich auch nicht weiter drum.
"Wird schon verschwinden wenn ich das Schlachtfeld verlasse..." dachte ich mir mürrisch.
Doch wie es so oft und unschön ist im Leben...es läuft nicht immer alles so, wie man sich das wünscht.
Inzwischen sind einige Wochen vergangen, und ich hab den Geist immer noch an den Hacken. Die ersten Tage fluchte er nur herum und beschwerte sich über alles mögliche. Über meine Frisur, über meine Rüstung, über meine wenigen Freunde, meinen Kampfstil, meine Ernährung...dann fing er irgendwann an etwas verträglicher und freundlicher zu werden, was mich sehr überraschte. Anscheinend befürchtete er, das er von einer Art Fluch betroffen war, der ihn ein Leben lang an mich binden würde. Also wenn man`s genau nimmt, der ihn _mein_ Leben lang an mich bindet.
"Naja...da wir wohl noch ein wenig Zeit miteinander verbringen werden, möchte ich mich vorstellen..." säuselte das Geisterdingens. "Zu Lebzeiten war ich eine Blutelfe und hieß..."
"Ich werde Dich Sam nennen." sagte ich kurz angebunden und machte mich dann wieder daran, meine Dolche zu polieren.
"Da-da-das...das kannst Du doch nicht einfach so...!!!" stotterte der Geist.
"Sam...!" erwiderte ich streng und sah ihn an " Halt den Mund."
Daraufhin hatte ich seit einiger Zeit endlich mal wieder ein paar Minuten Ruhe.
Mittlerweile kommen wir ganz gut miteinander aus und komischerweise entdecken wir immer wieder ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten, die wir haben. Gestern nacht zum Beispiel, da war ich grad wieder dabei meinen Kampfstil zu verfeinern, als Sam mich aufforderte, doch mal eine Pause zu machen.
"Ganz komisch irgendwie..." sagte er nachdenklich. "...seitdem ich tot bin schlafe ich überhaupt nicht mehr."
"Ja, kenn ich..." murmelte ich abwesend während ich meine 43ste Tasse Kaffee trank. "Ich schlafe auch fast gar nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt."

Sui


----------



## Al Fifino (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Suiginto,

Das Kapitel ist, so leid es mir tut das zu sagen, nicht gerade eine Glanzleistung. Natürlich hast Du deinen frechen und rotznäsigen wie auch verbal beleidigenden Stil beibehalten, worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe. 
Allerdings fehlt irgendwo das gewisse Etwas, eben jene komischen Momente, welche deine Geschichten absolut zur Krönung gemacht haben. Die Pointen, die sich diesmal im Kapitel versteckt hatten, haben mir lediglich ein leichtes Lächeln von den Lippen gelockt, mehr aber auch nicht. Es lag wohl daran, dass sie ziemlich ersichtlich waren und deshalb nicht mehr die Wirkung hatten, wie es früher mal gewesen war.

Die Idee mit dem Geist war wieder ein wenig besser, aber irgendwo auch ziemlich wirr... eine Gestalt, die wie eine Mischung aus Troll, Taure und Ork aussieht? Nur sehr schwer vorstellbar. Natürlich ist besagtes Wesen ein Geist, aber trotzdem.

Ich werde natürlich auch weiterhin den Thread verfolgen und hoffe, dass Du dich bald wieder zu altbekannten Formen aufschwingen kannst. Wäre doch schade um die Elfe mit dem recht zweifelhaften Vokabular. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Suiginto (12. Januar 2008)

Hehe...ja ich war ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht bei der Sache. Normalerweise schreibe ich nur ein Kapitel, wenn irgendwas lustiges, komisches oder dummes passiert ist. Die meisten der Kapitel gründen auf Dingen, die mir tatsächlich zugestoßen sind...der Magier, der mich in Winterquell angeschnauzt hat...die Sache mit Halaa, wo man mit den Bomben die Grollhufe nicht wegbomben kann...sogar das Würfeln um den Urnether wo ich mit ner 99 gegen eine 100 verloren hab (_davon_ hab ich sogar einen Screenshot gemacht, den ausgedruckt und an meinem Arbeitsplatz aufgehängt. Immer wenn ich gestreßt bin schau ich mir den an und dann gehts mir komischerweise besser).

Leider Gottes passiert dann aber auch mal wochenlang nix außergewöhnliches...und deshalb kommt es mal vor, das dieses Tagebuch lange brach liegt und nix neues kommt.
Das einzige, was noch annähernd erwähnenswert war, war eigentlich nur der Hordler, der sich auf meinem realm einen Account mit Namen "Suischlampe" erstellt und mich bös beschimpft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ja nun Hordler aber normalerweise nicht mit Allianzlern sprechen können, kam halt der Geist ins Spiel...und das wirre Aussehen gründet sich lediglich darauf das es Sui völlig Wurst ist wie das Ding aussieht, sie kann ja ebensowenig zwischen Gnomen und Zwergen unterscheiden, weil Beide klein sind.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...es ist einfach ein Füllkapitel, damit der Thread nicht zu weit unten versinkt. Nächstes mal wirds wieder besser, versprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und letzten Endes bin ich ja nun auch Laie, ich hab nicht im geringsten irgendwas mit Literatur am Hut, ausgenommen den Deutsch LK in der Schule, aber das ist lange her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greets,
Sui


----------



## Alisami (6. Februar 2008)

wann kommt der nächste? *sabber*

DIE SIND PERFEKT! NIE SO GEIL GELACHT!


----------



## Alisami (6. Februar 2008)

wann kommt der nächste? *sabber*

DIE SIND PERFEKT! NIE SO GEIL GELACHT!


----------



## Suiginto (13. Februar 2008)

*13ter Februar, morgens*

Man muss an sich arbeiten!
Jawohl!
Das hab ich in der Ziwschenzeit festgestellt und ich habe wirklich _einiges_ in der Richtung unternommen! Als Schurkin hat man es ja so oder so schon schwer genug, sich durchs leben zu klauen und zu hauen, und da ich eigentlich die großen Raids sowieso nicht so gerne mag, weil man den Leuten da das Gold nicht so leicht aus den Taschen mopsen kann, hab ich mich wie sonst auch wieder auf die großen Schlachtfelder konzentriert...und vor allem auf die Arena!
Ja...die Arena...mit ihren unfairen Mitteln und Wegen, bestimmte Klassen und Kämpfer zu bevorteilen!
Genau so sieht das nämlich aus!
In einer Langzeitstudie hab ich dann herausgestellt, was ich schon immer befürchtet hatte:
Meine _absolute_ Hass-Arena im Schergrat ist die Arena, in der am _häufigsten_ gekämpft wird! Von 1.083 Kämpfen, die ich bestritten habe fanden 335 in Lordaeron statt, 364 ereigneten sich in Nagrand und stolze 384 unbeugsame, dramatische Niederlagen...ähm..._Schlachten_ tobten in der Arena im Schergrat.
Da nun aber erwiesenermaßen die _Schergrat_ Arena besonders für uns arme, gebeutelte Schurken die blödeste, dämlichste und unübersichtlichste Arena ist, in der man ständig und immer wieder von dieser bekloppten Brücke fällt, auf die Seile zwischen der Brücke und den Pfeilern gefeart wird oder sonstwas passiert, was einen abnervt, ist es ja nur _zu_ verständlich, das meine Arenawertungen alle im Keller sind.
Gut...da ich das Problem erkannt hatte, beschloß ich kurzerhand, etwas dagegen zu tun.
Im Namen aller, aller Schurken (außer den Orkschurken, die mag ich nicht weil die ständig den stuns widerstehen) zog ich los um die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.
Ich reiste zur Arena im Schergrat, und auf dem langen, öden Flug dahin gingen mir verschiedene Lösungswege durch den Kopf...der einfachste und schnellste jedoch schien mir zu sein, ein paar der Bomben aus Halaa zu nehmen und die depperte Arena schlicht und ergreifend wegzusprengen.
Keine Arena = Keine Kämpfe dort.
Super Idee, super Logik, alles in allem eine runde Sache.
Ein Bündel mit den Bomben hab ich für alle Fälle sowieso immer bei mir, und so flog ich fröhlich singend und trällernd hin zu der sowieso längst abrisswürdigen Arena, postierte mich mit meinem Greifen direkt über der Brücke, die ich schon immer gehasst habe und warf gleich mehrere Bomben auf einmal runter.
Tja...nur leider Gottes...wie das nunmal so ist im Leben...es klappt nicht alles. Auch wenn der Plan schlichtweg _genial_ und ausgefeilt ist...selbst wenn ein Supergenie (wie ich) an jedes noch so kleine Detail denkt...es gibt Dinge und Ereignisse, die einem den Tag und das Vorhaben vermiesen... Viel näher möchte ich da auch gar nicht drauf eingehen.
Sagen wir, es klappte einfach nicht.
Nachdem also der erste Versuch gescheitert war, ging ich zu Plan B über. 
Wenn man das Ding nicht wegsprengen kann, muss man es wohl anzünden.
_Ebenfalls_ ein sowas von einfallsreicher und intilli...inteli..._kluger_ Plan, das ich ganz vergaß, daß die komischen Oger von der Arena-Aufsicht da was gegenhaben könnten...
"Du nicht anzünden Arena!" schrien sie lauthals als ich trällernd an einem der Brückenpfeiler in der Arena stand und ein Lagerfeuer machte.
"ICH WILL MIR NUR WAS KOCHEN!" schrie ich wütend, als drei oder vier Oger mich in gewahrsam nahmen.
"Oger nicht blöd, dumme Elfe!" gröhlten die verdammten Klopse. "Wir Dich kennen und wissen, daß Du Arena nicht magst weil Du hier immer verlieren! Von Brücke fallen ist nix gut im Kampf! Sorgt für Niederlage!"
Selbst mein spontaner Wutanfall bewahrte mich nicht davor, das die Jungs mich zum Arenaveranstalter Steamwheedle Sam brachten.
Auf dem Weg dorthin überlegte ich mir rasch einen Plan C. Ich würde dem Arenaveranstalter einfach von meiner Statistik erzählen und davon, wie _ungerecht_ diese Tatsache für alle Schurken ist (Orkschurken natürlich ausgenommen).
Steamwheedle Sam hörte sich gähnend und sichtlich gelangweilt meine Vorwürfe wegen der Häufigkeit in seiner Arena an, trank zwischendurch ein paar von diesen stinkenden, schäumenden Ogerbieren und als ich mit meinem Bericht fertig war und ihm meinen arg ramponierten Notizblock gezeigt hatte, in dem ich monatelang eine Strichliste für die Arenen geführt hatte, sagte er nur kurz angebunden und abweisend:
"Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung. Nächster bitte!"
Ich starrte ihn mit offenen Mund und großen Augen an.
"Äääääääh..." stotterte ich überrascht. "DAS soll alles sein?? Ich hab eine Ewigkeit nachgeforscht und getan und gemacht...mich aufopferungsvoll für gerechtere Kämpfe eingesetzt, und _DAS_ ist alles???"
Sam sah mich kühl an.
"Exakt, das ist alles. Das Problem ist bekannt, es wird dran gearbeitet. Nächster bitte."
"DAS GLAUB ICH JA JETZT NICHT!" brüllte ich aufgebracht.
"Nächster bitte!" zischte Sam energisch und versuchte mich zur Seite zu schieben, denn hinter mir warteten noch ein paar komische Gestalten, die irgendwas von ihm wollten.
"KANNST DU AUCH NOCH WAS ANDERES SAGEN AUßER ´NÄCHSTER BITTE`??" schrie ich ihn wütend an.
"Sicherheitsdienst!" rief er und streckte mir die Zunge raus.
...
Danach wurde ich laut fluchend von mehreren Ogern abgeführt.
_ABER_...aus dem Augenwinkel bekam ich noch mit, wie die seltsamen Typen, die hinter mir gewartet hatten, dem korrupten Arenaveranstalter einen Batzen Gold in die Hand drückten! Und auch wenn ich nicht so genau drauf geachtet habe...ich könnte _schwören_ das dieses Gesindel _nur_ aus Hexern und Schattenpriestern bestand!
Naja...damit war Plan C relativ unglücklich gescheitert und ich mußte zu Plan D übergehen.
Schweren Herzens fand ich mich damit ab, das ich wohl meinen Kampfstil ausarbeiten und verbessern mußte, wenn ich erfolgreicher sein wollte.
Ursprünglich wollte ich in der Arena im Schergrat trainieren, aber da ich dort inzwischen Hausverbot habe (natürlich NUR für Training und NICHT für gewertete Kämpfe), mußte ich mich anderswo umsehen.
Und da ich sowieso grad so einen ungestümen Hass auf sämtliche Oger verspürte, beschloss ich wieder mal nach Nagrand zu gehen und den hässlichen Ogern dort einen Besuch anzustatten. Da es jedoch _viel_ zu einfach gewesen wäre, die Oger einfach so plattzuhauen, beschloss ich mit gewissen Einschränkungen zu kämpfen.
Ich legte einfach sämtliche Rüstungsteile ab und behielt nur Schmuck, Ringe und Waffen am Körper. Ganz einfach um den Kampf auf meine Fähigkeiten, und nicht auf meine Ausrüstung zu konzentrieren.
Leider, leider war aber auch das noch viel zu einfach.
Die Oger...waren inzwischen wie die Gorillas im Nebeltal in Stranglethorn: Zum Üben nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Die Kämpfe waren kurz, knapp und absolut tödlich.
Seufzend machte ich mich also auf den Weg zum Elementarplateau, um dort ein paar Elementare plattzuhauen. Das würde dann nicht nur ein gutes Training abgeben, sondern zudem auch ein paar Partikel abwerfen, die wiederum das fehlende Gold in meine Taschen bringen würden!
Die Elemtare erwiesen sich tatsächlich als zäher und stärker...im Gegensatz zu den Kämpfen mit den Ogern verlangte es mir hier tatsächlich die eine oder andere Schweißperle ab, die von meiner Stirn über meine Wange in meinen großzügigen Ausschnitt tropfte. Selbstverständlich kämpfte ich auch auf dem Plateau nur in Unterwäsche.
Der einzige Nachteil hier jedoch war der, daß ich ständig Hilfe bekam.
Und komischerweise waren es sogar _Hordler_ die ständig grunzend und keuchend zu meinen Gegnern rumpelten und energisch auf diese einprügelten.
Höflichereise verbeugte ich mich jedesmal tief vor den Helfern und drückte ihnen so meinen Dank aus. Das schien bei den Hordlern so gut anzukommen, das es mit der Zeit immer mehr wurden. Es begann mit einem Taurenkrieger der anfing mit hechelnd hinterherzulaufen, dann kam ein Untoter Hexer dazu...ein weiterer Taurenkrieger und letztendlich noch ein Blutelf Paladin.
Es dauerte nicht lange, bis es mir zuviel wurde. Es war bestimmt nett gemeint und so, das mir die Jungs halfen, aber da ich trainieren wollte, brachte es mir nicht viel, wenn diese Affen ständig meine Gegner kaputtkloppten.
Nachdem sie also wieder mal einen meiner Feuerelementare umgehauen hatten, stellte ich mich genervt vor ihnen auf. Erwartungsvoll, fröhlich und mit offenen Mündern tarrten sie mich an...offenbar waren sie sogar etwas schüchtern, denn sie schauten mir nicht in die Augen, sondern ein kleines Stück tiefer.
"Also Jungens..." knirschte ich gereizt. "Das geht so nicht weiter, also gibts jetzt ein Duell!"
Kaum hatte ich die Duellflagge aufgestellt, kam es unter den Hordlern zu einem wüsten Streit. Lauthals schrien sie sich an und gingen sich sogar gegenseitig an den Kragen...ich werd diese Hordler wohl nie verstehen.
Ich meine...klar, ich würde gegen mich auch kein Duell machen wollen, aber...muss man dann solange kämpfen, bis tatsächlich nur noch einer auf den Beinen steht? Na jedenfalls kam mir das ziemlich gelegen, denn so war ich schonmal 3 von den 4 lästigen Verfolgern los, und den letzten forderte ich zu einem Duell.
Es war einer der Taurenkrieger, der die anderen besiegt hatte.
Insgeheim hatte ich mir vorgenommen, gegen den Hexer anzutreten, denn gegen Krieger kann ich eh nicht so gut und der Pala wär sogar noch schlimmer gewesen...aber nunja. Schicksal ist Schicksal.
Das Duell begann, und ich ging sofort auf den Tauren los!
Hier zeigte sich meine ganze Erfahrung, die ich inzwischen gesammelt hatte...der Taure kam zu gar nichts und guckte nur blöd und mit glasigen Augen, wie ich um ihn herumwirbelte und einen Treffen nach dem Anderen landete!
Dann jedoch beging ich einen schweren Fehler...ich war mit einer Serie von Nierenhieben gestartet...einen Solarplexus hinterher...und so langsam gingen mir die Stuns aus! Also griff ich reflexartig an meine Hüfte, wo normalerweise mein Gürtel mit dem Blendungspulver hängt...aber ich hatte meine Rüstung ja vor dem Kampf nicht wieder angelegt! Also ging mein Griff ins Leere und _glücklicherweise_ fiel mir noch rechtzeitig ein, das eine handvoll Dreck ja denselben Effekt hat wie Blendungspulver...und das noch bei erheblich geringeren Kosten! Also bückte ich mich, um ein wenig Sand vom Boden aufzuheben und...in dem Moment wurde mir klar, warum immer gesagt wird, man soll beim Bücken in die Knie gehen!!
Es gibt _nichts_ traumatischeres, als einen Tauren, der einen von hinten packt wenn man nur mit leichter Unterwäsche bekleidet ist...
Der Schock jedoch verlieh mir derartige Kräfte, das ich den Krieger mit einem gut plazierten Ellbogenstoß zu Boden schickte. Sofort packte ich dann meine Siebensachen (und die Siebensachen der Hordler, die allesamt bewußtlos am Boden lagen) und machte mich vom Acker.
Zurück in Stormwind dann wurde mir einiges klar...jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich immer noch leichtbekleidet durch die Straßen ritt. Von allen Seiten hagelte es fordernde Pfiffe und es schien, als hätte die gesamte Männerwelt der Stadt noch nie ne halbnackte Elfe auf einem Winterfrostsäbler gesehen...
Und _da_ fiel es mir dann wie Schuppen von den Augen: _Natürlich_ sahen sie sowas eher selten, weil man ja _meistens_ auch nicht leichtbekleidet herumläuft, denn man hat ja eigentlich _immerzu_ seine Rüstung an!
Und jetzt weiß ich: Man muss an sich arbeiten!
Und ich weiß auch, was es heißt, im Kampf gut auszusehen!
Deshalb muss ich auch heute morgen wieder mein gesundes Vollkornfrühstück essen und mein Erholungsbad nehmen...und joggen darf ich nicht vergessen wegen der überflüssigen Pfunde auf den Hüften...und dann muss ich unbedingt irgendwo Pölsterchen für meinen BH bekommen, und...

Sui


***Erreichte Maße: 86-63-94***


----------



## Al Fifino (13. Februar 2008)

Na also, das ist doch mehr nach meinem Geschmack...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, was gibt´s Großartiges zu sagen? Die Pointen sind sehr gut gesetzt und auf die Spitzen getrieben, es sind weniger vulgäre Ausdrücke drin (sehr fein) und dafür mehr Sexappeal... ob ich das jetzt befürworten kann, zumal hier auch Minderjährige verkehren, weiß ich nicht so recht, aber ich schaue mal drüber weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir die Wortwahl 'großzügiger Ausschnitt' nicht sonderlich gefallen will... das hätte man sicherlich besser umschreiben können. 

Darf man annehmen, dass die unten angegebenen Maße nicht nur von Sui stammen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, alles in allem wieder ein gut gelungener Zeitvertreib. Wenn Du so weitermachst (und eventuell noch ein wenig mehr Privatsphäre einbaust), dürftest Du wieder nahtlos an deine alte Form anschließen.

Greets


----------



## Suiginto (26. Februar 2008)

*26ter Februar, abends*

Es ist wieder einer dieser Abende...
Ich sitze nachdenklich auf einem der Dächer in der Altstadt Stormwinds und betrachte den dunklen Winterhimmel. Kalt ist es...doch glücklicherweise regnet es nicht.
Ich sitze hier, neben mir eine halbvolle Flasche Rotwein, die ich mir vom alten Mixilpixil ausgeborgt hab.
Normalerweise...trinke ich keinen Alkohol, aber heute...heute trinke ich auf einen Freund.
Es gibt Zeiten, wo ich abschalten muss...die Seele baumeln lassen und mich von den Strapazen der letzten Wochen oder Monate erholen. Teilweise halte ich lange durch, teilweise brauche ich viele Pausen. Und ab und zu sind es auch bestimmte Feiertage, die mich dazu zwingen, schlecht gelaunt und mißmutig zu sein.
Einer dieser Tage war auch dieses Jahr wieder der Valentinstag.
Ein schrecklich deprimierendes Fest.
Ich hasse es.
Wo man auch hinschaut, schenken sich die frisch verliebten irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten und stecken sich Grußkarten zu...abscheulich!
Es gab Zeiten, wo auch ich eins dieser kichernden Mädchen war, die mit leicht geröteten Wangen durch die Straßen hüpfen und nach ihrem großen Schwarm Ausschau halten...nur diese Zeit ist lange vorbei. Ich bin vielleicht noch nicht so alt und habe auch sicher noch nicht die ganze Welt gesehen, aber...manche Dinge begreife sogar ich.
Es heißt immer, die Zeit heilt alle Wunden. 
Und möglicherweise stimmt das sogar. 
Nur...was ist, wenn die Wunde zu tief ist, als das sie in einer Lebenszeit verheilen könnte? 
Was dann?
...
Lange her, das ich über solche Dinge überhaupt nachgedacht habe...dieser dumme alte Mann hat zu sehr in Wunden herumgestochert, die ich längst vergessen hatte.
Dieser dumme, alte Mann...
...
Es war am Valentinstag vor ein paar Wochen, wo ich ihm begegnete.
Normalerweise verbringe ich die Tage vor und nach dem Valentinstag größenteils im Bett. Vorhänge zu, Tür zu, Bettdecke über den Kopf.
Eigentlich war genau das auch mein Plan für diesen Valentinstag, aber...ja, die kluge, _kluge_ Sui mußte sich ja denken, daß es eine gute Idee sein könnte, den Valentinstag im Alteractal zu verbringen. Was für eine grandiose Idee.
Naja...wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, war die Idee auch gar nicht _so_ schlecht. Wie hätte ich damit rechnen können, was dann passierte?
...
Der Kampf hatte schon eine ganze Weile erbittert getobt und ich hatte mich wieder mal im Steinbruchbunker verschanzt und wehrte erbittert vereinzelte Hordler ab, die versuchten einzudringen und den Bunker zu erobern. Im Prinzip war es genau das, was ich mir erhofft hatte: Ein gnadenloser, kräftezehrender Kampf auf Leben und Tod.
Es gibt kaum eine bessere Beschäftigung für den Valentinstag.
Ich hatte grade einen Untoten Hexer zurück ins Jenseits geschickt und verkrümelte mich wieder zwischen ein paar Holzkisten und allerlei Krimskrams. 
"Verdammtes Hexerpack..." fluchte ich leise und schüttelte mich. "Ständig diese bescheuerten Zaubersprüche von denen ich so Kopfschmerzen bekomme!"
Es dauerte eine Weile bis die Nachwirkungen von dem seltsamen Hexerhokuspokus nachließen und ich kramte währenddessen in meinen Taschen auf der Suche nach einem Verband. Einer dieser stinkenden Ork Krieger hatte mir eine klaffende Wunde ins Bein geschlagen und es wollte nicht aufhören zu bluten.
"Verdammtes Kriegerpack!" fluchte ich leise und drückte einen Fetzen Stoff auf mein schmerzendes, blutendes Bein. "Ständig mit ihren klobigen, stumpfen Waffen unterwegs und immer schön zuhauen...man...ich könnte...!"
Schritte näherten sich.
"Verdammte Sch..." zischte ich erschöpft und rappelte mich mühsam auf. Ans Kämpfen brauchte ich in meinem Zustand nicht zu denken. Die Blutung hatte nich aufgehört und so war es mir nicht möglich, in Verstohlenheit zu gelangen.
"Ich...ich bin Dare Sui, Hordler!" schrie ich halblaut und mit zitternder Stimme. "Verschwinde aus meinem Bunker, oder es kracht! Und zwar gewaltig!"
Etwas besseres fiel mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein, und wäre es ein Hordler gewesen, hätte er sich sicherlich grunzend oder muhend auf mich gestürzt, aber ich hatte Glück.
Es war zwar ein Krieger, aber es war ein Mensch.
"Sieh an..." brummte er freundlich. "Eine junge, aufmüpfige Elfe verteidigt ganz allein den Bunker hier. Alle Achtung!"
Erleichtert ließ ich mich zurück in den Gerümpel sinken.
"Ich brauch keine Hilfe." zischte ich gereizt und suchte weiter verzweifelt nach einem Verband.
"Na, das sieht für mich aber anders aus!" sagte der Krieger und machte ein besorgtes Gesicht. "Laß mich mal sehen, was..."
"HÄNDE WEG!!" kreischte ich und griff sofort wieder zu meinen Dolchen. "ICH BRAUCHE DEINE VERDAMMTE HILFE NICHT!"
Er ging einige Schritte zurück und setzte sich auf einen der Hocker, die wahllos zwischen anderem Krempel herumstanden.
"Wenn Du meinst..." seufzte er und schaute kopfschüttelnd zu, wie ich krampfhaft versuchte meine Wunde zu versorgen. 
Nach einigen Minuten griff er in einen seiner Beutel und zog einen schweren Netherstoffverband heraus. Wortlos warf er mir die Binde herüber und sah sichtlich erleichtert zu, wie ich mir unbeholfen mein Bein einwickelte.
Danach saßen wir uns eine ganze Weile einfach gegenüber und taten nichts.
Er wirkte wie ein Fels im Sturm...es schien ihn nicht zu stören, das jederzeit eine Meute von Hordlern den Bunker stürmen könnte und uns einfach überrennen würde. Vielmehr erweckte es den Anschein, als wenn er an einem Ort wäre, der kaum sicherer sein könnte.
"Es werden wieder Hordler kommen." flüsterte ich ihm feindselig zu. Es paßte mir ganz und gar nicht das er so zufrieden und gelassen wirkte. Wir waren hier nicht am Strand in Stranglethorn und lagen in der Sonne, sondern wir waren mitten in einer Schlacht...umgeben von Feinden, die jeden Augenblick auftauchen konnten. Er _durfte_ nicht so tun, als wenn es die Gefahr nicht gebe.
"Tja..." flüsterte er achzelzuckend zurück. "Da kann man dann wohl nichts machen."
Ruhig lehnte er sich auf sein riesiges Schwert und sah mich wohlwollend an.
Es schien ihn nicht im geringsten aus der Ruhe zu bringen, das wir hier dem Tod geweiht waren, und das machte ich rasend.
"Jetzt hör mal zu, Du Möchtegern-Weihnachtsmann!" zischte ich wütend. "Ich will hier nicht wegen so einem dahergelaufenen Weltverbesserer mein Leben lassen, also halt Deine verdammten Augen und Ohren auf, okay?"
Darauf fiel ihm entweder keine Antwort ein, oder er fand es schlicht nutzlos, etwas dazu zu sagen.
Und so vergingen wiederum einige Minuten, in denen wir uns schweigend gegenübersaßen.
"Zuviel Hass ist ungesund, kleine Elfe." sagte er irgendwann in die Stille hinein.
Ich sah ihn mit zusammengekniffenen Augen an. Es gab nichts schlimmeres als Leute, die versuchten, einem zu helfen, wenn man keine Hilfe wollte.
"Du bist noch zu jung, um schon so verloren zu sein." fuhr er fort. "Man sieht es in Deinen Augen...den Hass...die endlose Wut...den ungebrochenen Willen zu kämpfen, was immer auch geschieht. Wenn Du nicht aufpaßt, werden diese negativen Gefühle irgendwann Deinen Sinn für Liebe, Wärme und..."
Weiter kam er nicht, weil mir genau in dem Moment der Kragen platzte.
Blitzschnell sprang ich mit einem Satz zu ihm hinüber, zückte instinktiv meine Dolche und setze ihm die blitzenden Klingen an die Kehle.
"Jetzt paß mal gut auf Kollege..." giftete ich ihn wutschnaubend an. "...wenn Du nicht möchtest, das ich Dich hier an Ort und Stelle in kleine, handliche Scheiben zerteile, dann hältst Du jetzt sofort Deinen besserwissenden Mund! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, hier eine Sitzung beim Seelenklempner gebucht zu haben, also SEI VERDAMMTNOCHMAL RUHIG!!"
Selbst jetzt wich die unglaubliche Ruhe und Gelassenheit nicht aus seinen Augen.
"Armes, kleines Ding." murmelte der alte Krieger ruhig. "Ich habe schon viele einsame Streiter getroffen, aber Du bist wohl die einsamste von allen."
"Sei still!!" zischte ich mit erneut zitternder Stimme. Doch dieses mal kam der Schmerz nicht von meinem Bein, sondern direkt aus meinem Herzen.
"Niemand erwartet von Dir, das Du alles nur auf Deinen Schultern trägst, weißt Du?" redete er unbesonnen weiter. "Wir alle haben unsere großen und kleinen Sorgen...werden enttäuscht und verraten...so läuft das im Leben."
"Nein...ich..." begann ich flüsternd, brachte dann aber keine weiteren Worte mehr heraus. Tränen stiegen mir in die Augen, und ich ließ meine Dolche sinken.
"Gib die Hoffnung nicht jetzt schon auf, kleine Elfe. Dafür hast Du später noch genug Zeit." sagte er aufmunternd und legte seine Arme schützend um mich.
Und genau das war der Moment, wo ich mich daran erinnerte, was Wärme bedeutete...also nicht die Wärme am Kaminfeuer oder am Strand von Stranglethorn, sondern innere Wärme...Geborgenheit...
Es war nur ein kurzer Moment und eine kleine, freundschaftliche Geste, aber sie holte Dinge zurück, die ich längst vergessen und verdrängt hatte. Dinge, die ich nie wieder fühlen wollte und von denen ich nie gedacht hatte, das sie so lebensnotwendig sind.
Er ließ mich wieder los und ich schlich zurück in meine Ecke, wo ich mich schluchzend zusammenkauerte und mein Gesicht in meinen Armen vergrub.
Der alte Krieger fing an mir von seiner Familie zu erzählen, von seinem Leben und von all den Dingen, die er erlebt und gesehen hatte. Er war viel herumgekommen und hatte mehr Leid und Elend gesehen, als ich wahrscheinlich je erfahren würde...doch er hatte sich irgendwann niedergelassen, eine Familie gegründet und war inzwischen Vater von zwei wundervollen Töchtern und einem frechen Sohn. Trotzdem hatte er seine Arbeit als Söldner nie aufgegeben und war nun zu seinem letzten Auftrag hier im Alteractal, um die Allianz im Kampf gegen die Horde zu unterstützen.
"Tja...und so wird dies nun meine letzte Schlacht..." schloß er seine Geschichte. "Früher waren wir eine recht große Gruppe von Söldnern, ein bunter Haufen aus Menschen, Elfen und auch Zwergen, aber jetzt...jetzt sind die anderen entweder tot oder haben sich längst aus dem Krieg zurückgezogen."
Ein Hauch von Wehmut schlich sich in sein Gesicht.
"Früher haben wir immer nach der Schlacht zusammengesessen und auf das Wohl der Gefallenen getrunken...jeder bekam ein Glas vom guten, alten Wein, den man damals noch in Stormwind kaufen konnte. Aber jetzt...jetzt bin nur noch ich hier und ich werde wohl nach dieser Schlacht ein letztes mal mein Glas erheben und auf all die guten Freunde trinken, die ich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte habe sterben sehen."
Damit endete er seine Erzählung und sah mich traurig lächelnd an.
Die ganze Zeit über hatte ich nur dagesessen und ihm schweigend zugehört. Hier und da stiegen mir wieder die Tränen in die Augen, aber...ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit geschworen, nie wieder zu weinen, und auch jetzt würde ich es nicht tun.
Schnell fuhr ich mir mit dem Ärmel über meine nassen, geröteten Augen.
"Oh...tut mir Leid." sagte der alte Mann. "Ich wollte Dich nicht zum weinen bringen."
"Ich weine nicht!" erwiderte ich schnell. "Ich...ich werde nie wieder weinen..."
Er schüttelte kichernd den Kopf.
"DIE ALLIANZ WIRD SIEGEN! UNSERE STREITKRÄFTE AN DER FRONT SIND AUF DEM WEG ZU DREK`THAR!" tönte es plötzlich in den Bunker.
Wir sprangen auf und liefen die Treppe hoch zum Ausguck, um zu sehen was los war.
Ein Bote ritt in Richtung Dun Morough und schrie die Botschaft ununterbrochen hinaus, um den verbliebenen, verteidigenden Kämpfern Mut zu machen.
"Na wenn das mal keine gute Nachricht ist!" murmelte der alte Krieger erleichtert. "Dann kann ich bald zurück und..."
Doch in diesem Moment hörten wir das ungestüme Getrampel von Hordlern die Treppe hinaufstampfen.
"Gibt wohl doch noch Arbeit!" flüsterte ich angriffslustig und machte mich für einen letzten Kampf bereit. Und auch der alte Krieger setze seinen schweren, stählernen Helm auf und hob sein mächtiges, glänzendes Schwert.
"Nun denn...auf in den Kampf!" brummte er gewohnt ruhig und gelassen.
Und das waren auch die letzten Worte, die ich von ihm hörte.
Es waren drei Hordler, die den Bunker stürmten, ein Hexer, ein Druide und ein Schurke.
Wir schlugen uns gut, kämpften bis zum letzten Rest und doch...war es letztendlich einer dieser verdammten Flüche des Hexenmeisters, der den alten Krieger zur Strecke brachte. Mit einem letzten Hieb schickte er den Schurken noch zu Boden, nachdem wir den Hexer und den Druiden zuvor ausgeschaltet hatten, und ich wollte ihm grade zu seiner guten Arbeit gratulieren, als er kraftlos sein Schwert sinken ließ und sterbend zu Boden sackte.
Während er seine letzten Atemzüge tat, saß ich an seiner Seite und hielt seine Hand, ohne etwas zu sagen.
Man hört und ließt immer davon, wie dramatisch und langgezogen solche Todesszenen sein sollen...aber im Endeffekt...sind sie immer kurz und endgültig.
Es gibt keine Abschiedsworte, keine Tränen, keine Versprechungen...es gibt nur den Tod.
Wenig später hatten unsere Truppen den Kampf gewonnen und einige Hilfskräfte kamen in den Bunker. Ich glaube es war ein Paladin, der uns zuerst entdeckte.
Schweigend kauerte er sich neben mich.
"Er ist tot." sagte ich ausdruckslos.
"Tut mir Leid..." sagte der Pala. "...wir können leider nicht alle tapferen Kämpfer retten. War er ein Freund von Dir?"
Ich schwieg.
...
Tja...das war mein Valentinstag.
Ich hasse den Valentinstag.
Die letzten Wochen war ich weiter auf den Schlachtfelden unterwegs, um mich abzulenken...ich wollte nicht darüber nachdenken, was der alte Mann gesagt hatte. Es tat gut, sich dem Kampf hinzugeben und sich ganz und gar von jeglichen Gedanken zu befreien...im Kampf zählt nur der Instinkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Jetzt aber bin ich an der Grenze meiner Belastbarkeit angelangt und gönne mir eine kleine Auszeit. Ich sitze nachdenklich hier auf einem der Dächer in der Altstadt Stormwinds und trinke auf einen Freund, den ich in der Schlacht verloren habe.
Nein...ich trinke nicht nur auf einen Freund, sondern auf alle Freunde, die ich...und die er in der Schlacht verloren hat.
Prost.
...
Oh...es tropft auf die Seiten...fängt es nun doch an zu regnen?
Nein...der Himmel ist klar.
...
Dummer, alter Mann...
...jetzt hast Du mich doch zum weinen gebracht.

Sui


----------



## Al Fifino (27. Februar 2008)

...

Ich bin sprachlos.

Na ja, natürlich nicht ganz, aber ziemlich baff.

Sagen wir´s mal so: der absolut krasse Szenenwechsel von satirisch zu dramatisch hat mich sehr überrascht. Bisher hatte man praktisch nur lustige bis unsinnige Posts lesen können, die einen immer wieder zum Lachen gebracht haben.
Jetzt hast Du den Beweis gebracht, dass Du auch anders kannst.

Allerdings bleibt mein Post auch diesmal nicht ohne Kritik: Du hättest gerne sowohl Sui als auch den Krieger ein wenig mehr beschreiben können. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in WoW online und habe daher keine Ahnung mehr, wie Krieger heutzutage so aussehen. Außerdem schleichen sich noch ein paar Rechtschreibfehler ein. (Auf Bedarf picke ich sie mal raus. Musst aber schon Bescheid geben.)

Vom Inhalt her gibt es sicherlich nichts zu meckern. Der ist wirklich großartig geworden. Auch die äußere Form gefällt mir gut.

Wohl dein bestes Kapitel, genau zur richtigen Zeit eingebaut.

Greets


----------



## Minati (27. Februar 2008)

Eine wirklich wunderbare Geschichte. Selbst mir sind ein paar Tränen die Wange runtergekullert und das passiert nicht oft.

LG


----------



## Suiginto (27. Februar 2008)

Hmhm...ab und an schleicht sich bei mir dann doch so eine leicht depressive Stimmung ein, und das äußert sich denn natürlich auch im Leben meiner kleinen Elfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das hält meist nur einige Tage an und dann gehts auch schon wieder, in nächster Zeit wird also kein vergleichbarer Eintrag folgen. Ich denke mal, grade durch diesen krassen Stimmungswechsel von ständig erheiternd, lustig und unsinnig zu ganz plötzlich nachdenklich und traurig entsteht eine noch größere Wirkung, als wenn ich ständig so melancholisch schreiben würde. Das tue ich ohne Frage auch sehr gerne, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind mir die lockeren, nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Sachen lieber.

Rechtschreibfehler...ja, das kann sein das da einige sind, ich hab den Text nicht sehr oft durchgelesen, weil es nicht sonderlich viel Spaß macht ihn zu lesen. Also mir jedenfalls nicht. Ich hab in Gedanken immer wieder an der Abfolge der Ereignisse und verschiedenen Situationen gearbeitet und rumgebastelt, und mich denn halt hingesetzt und den Eintrag geschrieben. Normalerweise achte ich dabei auf die Rechtschreibung, aber dies...ist eben ein besonderer Fall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unnötige Beschreibungen habe ich bewußt weggelassen, weil es nicht von Belang ist, ob der alte Krieger nun groß, klein, braungebrannt, grauhaarig oder was weiß ich ist. Deshalb hab ich auch den Namen weggelassen, weil auch eine Name unwichtig gewesen wäre.
Es ging mir ausschließlich um die Situation und die Emotionen, und dafür braucht es meiner Meinung nach keine großartigen Umschreibungen, sondern nur ein kahles Gerüst, das jeder in seinem Sinne selbst ausschmücken kann. Sicherlich hat jeder Leser eine andere Vorstellung von dem alten Mann, als ich sie habe...und im Endeffekt ist es auch egal, wie er ausschaut, das ändert nichts.

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich auch die Form als Tagebuch gewählt. Das befreit mich von sämtlichen Handlungssträngen, Charakteren und ähnlichen Regeln. Ein Tagebuch ist eine Anhäufung von Erlebnissen aus dem Leben eines Menschen. Oder eben einer Elfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag meine kleine Elfe sehr, und deshalb hab ich damals angefangen dieses Tagebuch zu schreiben. Es verleiht ihr eine Persönlichkeit, die im Spiel selbst nur sehr schwer aufzubauen ist. Ich hoffe, das sie mit jedem dieser Einträge ein Stück mehr Persönlichkeit bekommt, und ich denke dieser letzte Eintrag hat hoffentlich dazu beigetragen.

Danke an alle, die Sui auf ihren Abenteuern begleiten und dieses Geschreibsel ab und an lesen! Es wird wohl noch eine Weile weitergehen, sicherlich mit viel Blödsinn und Kloppereien, aber auch mit einigen Tränen. Wie das Leben und das es Schicksal halt so will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sui


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Ich find deine Geschichten absolute Spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du schreibst einfach lebendig, man kann sich alles bildlich vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klasse, mach weiter so!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## lilly_gore (5. Mai 2008)

Ich sitze hier bei der Arbeit, lese die Erlebnisse von Sui und muss mich wirklich zusammen reißen, nicht laut aufzulachen...
Als Otto-Normal- Leser kann ich sagen, dass du beeindruckendes Schreibertalent hast!

Hoffentlich inspiriert dich deine Nachtelfe noch lange zu diesen schönen Geschichten.


----------



## Suiginto (18. Juni 2008)

*18ter Juni, morgens*

Haaaach...ist das lange her das ich dieses alte, zerlumpte Tagebuche aus der kleinen, verstaubten Schublade genommen und ein paar Zeilen geschrieben habe.
Eine Eeeewigkeit, könnte man sagen!
Naja, aber jetzt hab ich eh ein klein wenig Zeit und nix besseres zu tun, also...der richtige Moment für ein paar kurze Zeilen zwischendurch.
Wie so häufig erhole ich mich grade von den Strapazen der letzten Tage...ich liege müde und erschöpft in meinem Bett im Gasthaus von Stormwind und genieße die frische Brise, die durch das offene Fenster hereinweht...
Einiges ist passiert in der Zwischennzeit, oh ja, oh ja...eine der großartigsten Geschichten war sicher...oh, da muss ich etwas ausholen.
Genaugenommen begann es am Tag nach dem letzten Tagebucheintrag, da ging es mir auch nicht besonders...

...mein Schädel dröhnte und pochte, als ich irgendwann erwachte. Mußte so gegen Mittag sein, denke ich, denn die Sonne stand bereits hoch am Himmel und schien mir durch das offene Fenster direkt in die Augen.
Völlig übermüdet und verkatert raffte ich mich auf und trottete mit düsterer Miene hin, um die Vorhänge zuzuziehen und mich möglichst schnell wieder ins Bett fallen zu lassen, aber als ich zufällig einen Blick nach draußen warf, fiel meine Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Krieger, der auf seinem Ross langsam und gemächlich durch die Stadt ritt, eine jubelnde Menge direkt hinter sich.
"Juchu!" riefen sie ihm zu.
"Ein wahrer Held!" schrien andere.
"Heirate mich! Heirate mich bitte!" riefen die Frauen entzückt.
"RUHE DA DRAUßEN!" brüllte ich gereizt. "GIBT LEUTE DIE NACHTS SCHLAFEN WOLLEN!"
Doch meine Beschwerde ging im allgemeinen Jubel unter, und so donnerte ich die Fensterläden zu, riss die Vorhänge zusammen und trottete wieder zurück zum Bett.
"Verdammt...nicht mein Tag heute..." brummelte ich ins Kissen. 
Kurze Zeit später schlief ich unter ständigem, leisen Fluchen wieder ein und kam erst spät nachts wieder zu mir.
"Uuuuuaaaaah...nie wieder Alkohol..." nuschelte ich und wuschelte mir durch die Haare. "...was für ein beschissener Tag..."
Trotz der schlechten Laune raffte ich mich dann schließlich noch auf, schaute auf den abgenutzten, kleinen Nachtschrank neben meinem Bett und überlegte kurz, ob es nicht wieder Zeit wäre, dieses alte, zerlumpte Tagebuch herauszuholen und ein paar Seiten zu schreiben. Aber...nein, es war nicht so der richtige Zeitpunkt. Irgendetwas sagte mir, ich müsse dringend einen Blick nach draußen werfen, und so legte ich gähnend meine Rüstung an, zog meine Kapuze tief ins Gesicht und schlich leise die Treppen hinunter und raus auf den Marktplatz.
Es war stockduster, und außer ein paar Ratten und den Stadtwachen war niemand mehr unterwegs. Ideale Schurkenzeit sozusagen. In Erinnerung an alte Zeiten schlich ich lautlos durch die Gassen und klaute hier und da einem vorbeieilenden Passanten oder einer der Wachen ein paar Silber aus der Tasche, bis mir klar wurde, das dieser Plan, reich zu werden, etwas lange dauern würde und ich stattdessen besser daran täte, nach Nagrand zu reisen und dort Elementare zu verhauen.
Andererseits...hatte ich da grade überhaupt keine Lust zu.
Plötzlich kamen zwei schnatternde, angetrunkene Weiber um die Ecke, und um ein Haar wäre ich mitten in sie hineingerannt, doch glücklicherweise konnte ich mich im letzten Moment noch an die Wand drücken und schnell in die Schatten tauchen.
"Oh Gott...er ist soooo toll!" gackerte die eine kichernd. "Ein Mann wie er im Buche steht!"
"Das kannst Du mal laut sagen!" stimmte die andere zu. "Und jetzt, wo er endlich seinen Vollstrecker-Titel erhalten hat, ist er wohl so mit die beste Partie in ganz Sturmwind! Abgesehen von..."
Kurz nachdem ich das Wort "Vollstrecker-Titel" aufgegriffen hatte, hörte ich den beiden Hühnern schon gar nicht mehr zu.
"Vollstrecker..." fuhr es mir durch den Kopf und einige Erinnerungen an vergangene Tage huschten mir durch den Kopf. Bilder aus meiner glücklichen, fröhlichen Kindheit erschienen vor meinem geistigen Auge...ja...ja, es war an diesem schicksalhaften Tag im Alteractal gewesen, wo ich auf diesen dummen, alten Krieger traf...wie hatte ich das vergessen können? War ja grad erst 2 Tage her!
Der dumme alte Mann...hatte auch etwas von einem Vollstrecker-Titel erwähnt...eine Auszeichnung für die tapfersten, mutigsten Helden der Allianz, für die Elite der Streitkräfte im Kampf gegen die Horde!
"...Vollstreckerin..." flüsterte ich ehrfürchtig. "Vollstreckerin Suiginto!"
Gleich am nächsten Tag hüpfte ich gut gelaunt zur Burg Stormwind und tänzelte trällernd durch die Gänge. Mein Weg führte direkt zu Thelman Faustadel...dem Anführer im Kampf um das Alteractal. So oft und pflichtbewußt, wie ich mich bei ihm für die Schlacht gemeldet hatte, würde es sicher kein Problem sein mir eben meinen Titel abzuholen.
Dachte ich zumindest.
"Junge Dame..." brummte er abwägend. "So wie ich das sehe, liegt hier ein kleiner Mißverständnis vor. Den Abzeichen nach, die sie tragen sind sie in keinster Weise für den Vollstrecker-Titel geeignet...ihre Bemühungen im Alteractal in allen Ehren, aber...leider reicht ihr Ruf in der Warsongschlucht so wie auch im Arathibecken beileibe nicht aus, deshalb..."
"WAAAAAAAAS???" schrie ich den Zwerg an. "SOLL DAS EIN VERDAMMTER SCHERZ SEIN??? WEIßT DU NICHT, WEN DU VOR DIR HAST, GNOM??"
"Ähem...ich bin ein Zwerg, junge Elfe..." räusperte er sich. "Und auch ihre Unbeherrschtheit wird nichts daran ändern, das..."
"UN-BE-HERRSCHT-HEIT???" kreischte ich hysterisch. "ICH BIN DIE GOTT-VER-DAMM-TE RUHE IN PERSON! UND JETZT HER MIT MEINEM TITEL, SONST BRAUCHT DIE HORDE NICHT MEHR EINFALLEN WEIL SCHON ALLES IN SCHUTT UND ASCHE LIEGT..."
...
Etwas später, nachdem mich die Statdwachen aus der Burg entfernt hatten, saß ich leicht angesäuert an den Kanälen in Stormwind und ließ mich fluchend über die Ungerechtigkeit in dieser Welt aus. Eine Schande, das man für seine Heldentaten nicht belohnt wird...ja, eine regelrechte Schande ist das.
Aber...gut, ich war keine kleine, unerfahrene Elfe mehr...nein, ich war erwachsen geworden und hatte die Zeit der...Unbeherrschtheit...hinter mir gelassen.
Vielmehr war es Zeit zu zeigen, das mehr in mir steckte...es war Zeit, Vollstreckerin zu werden!
Und so verbrachte ich mehrere Wochen in der Warsongschlucht...kämpfte...siegte...verlor...verlor nochmal...und nochmal...und nochmal...ja, es war grausam. Doch eines schönen Tages erreichte ich den endgültigen Ruf bei dieser stinkenden, von der Horde infiltrierten Fraktion der Silberschwingen: Ehrfürchtig.
Danach jedoch sollte es noch schlimmer werden...um das Arathibecken hatte ich mich nie sonderlich gekümmert...und so war es kein Wunder, das mich dort kaum jemand beim Namen, geschweige denn überhaupt kannte.
"Was für ein Elend..." seufzte ich niedergeschlagen, als ich das Schlachtfeld das erste mal betrat. Und es folgten viele, viele, viele Tage und Wochen...ja, sogar Monate, an denen ich mit denselben Spruch auf den Lippen dieses häßliche, unfreundliche Becken betrat.
Es dauerte sehr, sehr lange...und es war keine schöne Arbeit, aber letztendlich...irgendwann war ich kurz davor, den ehrfürchtigen Ruf zu erreichen, und so stieg meine Motivation sofort wieder ins Unermeßliche.
"Wir werden siegen!" rief ich feierlich. "Heute...werden wir siegen!"
Der kleine, erbärmliche Haufen Mitstreiter lag oder saß resigniert im auf dem Rasen vor Trollbanes Halle und schien mir nicht recht zuzuhören.
"Hört, hört..." schnaufte ein Magier. "Große Worte von so einer kleinen Elfe, findest Du nicht? Wir haben schon die ganze Woche verloren...wir werden auch heute wieder verlieren."
Meine Miene verfinsterte sich.
"Wenn ich sage, das wir siegen..." zischte ich und packte den Magier am Kragen. "Dann wird hier gesiegt! Oder Du verlierst gleich als erstes Deine vorlaute Zunge, bevor hier überhaupt irgendwas passiert!"
Drohend zog ich meinen Dolch und hielt ihn dem dämlichen Feigling unter die Nase.
"Is ja gut..." pfiff er beschwichtigend. "Habs verstanden, Mädel..."
"Will ich schwer hoffen, Penner! Das wird ein wichtiger Sieg heute!" knurrte ich.
Vorsorglich hatte ich mir für diesen Tag einen absolut wasserdichten, idiotensicheren Plan zurechtgelegt, der auf keinen Fall schiefgehen konnte.
"Wir machen das so!" rief ich. "Jeweils zwei Krieger mit jeweils einem Paladin als heilende Verstärkung zur Mine, zum Sägewerk und zur Schmiede. An den Ställen bitte zwei Hexenmeister mit einem Heilpriester!"
Allgemeines Gelächter.
"WO IST DA DER WITZ IHR LUSCHEN?? DAS IST DER MASTERPLAN VERDAMMT!"
"Mädel..." sagte der aufmüpfige Magier belustigt. "Wir _haben_ hier keine Krieger..._und_ ich sehe hier auch keine Hexenmeister."
Erstaunt sah ich mich um und tatsächlich, er hatte Recht.
Da waren allerlei komische Gestalten...ein paar Druiden, ein Paladin, ein paar Magier...und sogar ein Priester war dabei.
"Kein Problem!" rief ich. "Plan B: Wir verteilen uns in drei Gruppen, und zwar zur Mine, zur Schmiede und zu den Ställen. Jeweils 5 Leute mit einem Druiden und eine Gruppe mit dem Priester als Heiler!"
Erneutes allgemeines Gelächter.
"MACHT MICH NICHT RASCHELIG, IHR BANAUSEN!!!" schrie ich.
"Wenn ich darauf hinweisen darf..." sagte der Magier und wischte sich ein paar Freudentränen aus den Augen. "Wir haben hier auch nicht _einen_ Heiler da. Der Priester ist ein _Schatten_priester und die Druiden sind _Feral_druiden, Du naive Elfe..."
"Verdammt...!" flüsterte ich leise. "Dann Plan C: ALLE zur Schmiede! Ich weiß, was ich tue..."
Dieses mal kein Gelächter.
Und so begann die Schlacht dann kurz darauf.
Selbstverständlich hatte ein Großteil der Gruppe nicht auf mich gehört, aber immerhin waren es noch 6 Leute, die mit mir zur Schmiede ritten. Dort angekommen, erwarteten uns lediglich drei Hordler, die wir unsanft und schnell in die ewigen Jagdgründe beförderten.
Der Plan schien aufzugehen.
"Da kommen noch mehr!" schrie einer der Druiden verängstigt. " Hordler auf 18 Uhr! Untote!"
Während ich noch mit der Flagge beschäftigt war, warf ich einen kurzen Blick Richtung Brücke, und tatsächlich...es waren 8-10 Untote, die schnaufend und überraschend langsam auf uns zustolperten. 
"Da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig..." fluchte ich leise. "Alle in die Schmiede! Los, los! Alle rein!"
"Was zum..." stotterte der Druide. "Wir müssen an der Flagge bleiben!"
"REIN!" schrie ich und zerrte solange an dem blöden Fahnenmast herum, bis ich ihn komplett in den Händen hielt. "Die Flagge kommt mit!"
Die anderen starrten mich mit offenen Mündern an, schienen aber plötzlich zu verstehen und wir rannten gemeinsam hinein in das Schmiedegebäude.
"SCHLIEßT DIE TÜREN!" schrie ich. "ALLES ZUMACHEN UND STEMMT EUCH ALLE DAGEGEN!"
Allgemeines durcheinander.
"HIER SIND KEINE TÜREN!" jaulte der Druide verzweifelt.
Und tatsächlich...das verdammte Gebäude besaß gar keine Türen...mein schöner, wenn auch nicht ganz sauberer Plan schien sich aufzulösen wie ein Gorilla, den man wieder und wieder mit einem Messer bearbeitet und...es war keine Zeit für lange Vergleiche!
"Wo ist der Magier??" brüllte ich hektisch. "WO IST DER MAGIER??"
Alle schauten sich um.
"Hab ihn!" jauchzte der Druide und zog den zitternden, zusammengekauerten kleinen Gnom hinter dem Ofen hervor.
"Danke!" entgegnete ich anerkennend, packte den Magier und stellte ihn in die Türöffnung.
"Was soll das werden wenns fertig ist??" kreischte er mich wütend an. "Ich kann doch nicht..."
"EISBLOCK VERDAMMT!!" schrie ich gereizt, während mein Blick auf die Gruppe Untoter fiel, die nach wie vor taumelnd und stammelnd auf uns zukam. "EIS-BLOCK!!!!11ELF"
Ein lautes Zischen ertönte und im letzten Moment hatte der dämliche Magier mein Vorhaben offensichtlich doch noch verstanden und sich in einen Eisblock geflüchtet. Vielleicht tat er dies auch nur aus Angst vor einem Wutausbruch meinerseits...aber...wie auch immer, vorerst waren wir gerettet, denn die Untoten hieben und schlugen wie blöde auf das Eis ein, welches natürlich keinen Millimeter nachgab.
"Puh...das war knapp." seufzte ich erleichtert und wollte mich grade auf einen Hocker niederlassen, als ich erneut hochschreckte.
Das elende Gebäude hatte ja noch einen Eingang!
Und auch dieser war weit, weit offen und nicht mit einer Tür gesegnet.
"SCHEISSE, DER HINTEREINGANG!" schrie ich gehetzt.
"Da...da kommen noch mehr Untote!" winselte der Druide ängstlich. "Wir sind verloren! WIR SIND VERLOREN!"
"NIEMALS!" brüllte ich. " Baumform! Los, LOS! MACH BAUMFORM!"
Glücklicherweise war der Druide schneller als der Magier, und zusammen mit einem anderen Druiden stellte er sich in die tödliche Öffnung und beide begaben sich in ihre Baumform und verwurzelten sich fest an den Türrahmen.
Auch diese Barrikade war undurchlässig und die Untoten bissen sich auch hier im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Zähne aus.
"Mann, Mann, Mann..." seufzte ich erneut und ließ mich diesmal tatsächlich auf den Hocker sinken. "Grade nochmal gutgegangen."
Nachdem ich einige Male tief durchgeatmet hatte, ging mein Blick durch die Runde. Außer den zwei Druiden in der einen und dem Magier in der anderen Tür waren noch der Priester und ein Jäger da. Beide zitterten merklich.
"Keine Angst...es wird schon..." sagte ich gelassen. "...ihr könnt mit Zittern aufhören."
"Pfff..." brummte der Jäger. "...es ist SAUKALT hier! Fällt Dir das gar nicht auf??"
Doch...jetzt, wo er es sagte...es war tatsächlich äußerst kalt geworden. Wahrscheinlich lag das an dem eingefrorenen Magier, der eine ziemliche fröstelnde Atmosphäre verbreitete. Sofort mußte ich an meine Zeit in Winterquell denken, wo ich Monate verbracht hatte und wo es auch immer so bitterkalt gewesen war. Und sofort schoss mir auch das Bild von Rivern Frostwind ins Gedächtnis...
"HOLZ!" schrie ich entsetzt. "WIR MÜSSEN SOFORT HEIZEN! IST NOCH EIN DRUIDE DA??"
"Wie wärs mit Deinem Hocker?" nörgelte die Priesterin bibbernd.
"Pah!" entgegnete ich gereizt. "Wo soll ich denn dann sitzen, aber...hey...Deine Kleider sind doch aus Stoff...!"
Sie sah mich entsetzt an und wollte noch irgendwas zu ihrer Verteidigung sagen, aber bevor sie sich irgendwo verstecken konnte und bevor dem Jäger dämmerte was ich vorhatte, hatte ich der kreischenden Priesterin schon ihr Kleid heruntergerissen und in den Ofen geworden. Sofort flammte ein wärmendes, fröhlich zündelndes Feuer auf und erfüllte den Raum mit wohliger Wärme.
"Oh, schon viel besser...!" schnalzte ich zufrieden und schob meinen Hocker näher an den Ofen heran.
"DU...DU MONSTER!!" heulte die Priesterin lauthals und versuchte krampfhaft, ihre plötzliche Blöße zu verdecken. Kopfschüttelnd nahm der Jäger seinen Umhang ab und streifte ihn dem halbnackten, zitternden Häufchen Elend über.
"Tze...anstatt sich zu freuen das ich uns das Leben gerettet habe..." murmelte ich leise, während ich mir überlegte, ob ich als nächstes den Umhang vom Jäger verfeuern könnte.
Ein plötzliches Geräusch lriss mich aus meinen Gedanken.
"Was zum..." zischte ich angespannt und sah mich blitzschnell um.
Es war ein...ein Kratzen...als wenn jemand mit einem Schwert an einer Steinwand entlangscheuert. Oder als wenn...Untote einen Kaminschacht herunterkletterten.
Unsere Gesichter wurden kreidebleich...also bis auf die Wangen der Priesterin, denn die waren nach wie vor knallrot.
Hilflos und wie versteinert schauten wir auf den Kamin...in dem kein Feuer brannte und aus dessen tiefschwarzen Innern dieses bedrohliche, tödliche Geräusch kam. Von draußen klang immer noch das Pochen, Poltern und Stöhnen der Untoten herein, doch es war weniger geworden und dieses schicksalhafte, böse Kratzen aus dem Kamin war einfach nicht zu überhören...
"Verdammt...das wars..." hauchte ich heiser und klammerte mich fest an die Flagge, die ich die ganze Zeit über in meinen Händen gehalten hatte. "DIE bekommt ihr nicht! NIEMALS!"
Vielleicht würden wir jetzt überrannt werden und eine Horde von Untoten würde über uns herfallen wie ich einst über die Nebeltalgorillas hergefallen war, und vielleicht würden sie uns ebenso niedermeucheln und höhnisch dabei lachen und vielleicht würde auch in ihren Augen ein klitzekleiner Anflug von Wahnsinn zu erkennen sein, ein Wahnsinn, der sich kaum in Worte fassen ließ und darauf schließen ließ, das...
Unser Atem stockte, als etwas auf den rußigen Boden des Kamins polterte und eine schwarze Staubwolke in den Raum wirbelte.
"GLÜCKWUNSCH!" tönte es feierlich aus den dunklen Nebelschwaden. "Ihr habt den Titel _VOLLSTRECKERIN SUIGINTO_ erhalten!"
Als der Staub sich legte, sahen unsere erstaunten Augen einen Abgesandten der Streitkräfte der Allianz im Kamin hocken, über und über mit Ruß und Staub bedeckt. Lächelnd saß er da und streckte mir seine Hand entgegen, in der ein goldenes, hochpoliertes Abzeichen mit der Aufschrift _"Vollstreckerin Suiginto"_ prankte.
Es folgten ein paar Sekunden feierlicher Stille.
...
Abschließend sei noch erwähnt, das unsere Gruppe diesen legendären Kampf im Arathibecken tatsächlich gewann, da sich die Horde mit einem Großteil ihrer stinkenden, untoten Mitglieder auf das Einnehmen der Schmiede konzentrierte, die leider durch einen unglücklichen Zufall letztendlich tatsächlich noch eingenommen wurde. Nichtsdestotrotz konnten über einen Großteil der Zeit auch die Mine, das Sägewerk und die Ställe gehalten werden, was zu einem ungefährdeten, sicheren Sieg führte.
Laut unbestätigten, verabscheuungswürdigen Gerüchten zufolge soll eine Nachtelfe aus Freude über das Erreichen irgendeines Titels derart in überschwengliche Freude geraten sein, das sie aus Versehen die Barrikaden der umlagerten Schmiede einriss und so den Untoten das Eindringen und Erobern derselben ermöglichte.
Aber das sind nur Gerüchte, an denen so rein gar nichts dran ist, da bin ich mir sicher.
Naja...so der so hört meine Erinnerung an dieses Ereignis erstaunlicherweise kurz nach dem Eintreffen des Abgesandten auf...einige Tage später erwachte ich in meinem Zimmer in Stormwind...und das mit einigen, nicht unerheblichen Verletzungen. Soweit ich gehört habe wurden die Fahnenmasten an den Gebäuden im Arathbecken inzwischen ersetzt...oder verstärkt...irgendwie sowas.
Soll mir auch egal sein, denn das Arathibecken wird mich eh nicht so schnell wiedersehen. Dämliches Schlachtfeld!
Und wo ich grad bei dämlich bin...das ist genauso dämlich wie die dämlichen Zimmernachbarn, die sowas von unfreundlich und unsozial sind! Da ich mir beide Beine während des Kampfes gebrochen habe komm ich hier aus dem Scheiss-Bett natürlch nicht weg! Und es ist schon wieder verdammt kalt weil das verdammte Scheiss-Fenster auf ist! Als ich eben um Hilfe gerufen hab kam aus den Nebenzimmern nur ein genervtes: RUHE DA DRÜBEN, ES GIBT LEUTE DIE MAL AUSSCHLAFEN WOLLEN!!
Pah! Ich sage nur: PAH!
_Kein_ Respekt vor einer _Heldin_!
Das ist _SO_ typisch!

Sui


***Erreichter Titel: Vollstreckerin***


----------



## Al Fifino (18. Juni 2008)

Ui, es geht weiter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder mal ein nettes Kapitel, voll strotzender Fantasie, Ironie und Blödsinn. Also genau das, was bisher die meisten deiner Kapitel ausgemacht haben. Einen Makel habe ich nicht gefunden, deshalb hefte ich es als 'gelungene Fortsetzung' ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Seufernator (18. Juni 2008)

Ach wieder einmal ein netter Tagebucheintrag. Man bekommt sofort mit, wie die Allianz auf den Schlachtfeldern kämpft.


----------



## Janaki (6. August 2008)

Vielen Dank, dass du uns Auszüge aus deinem Tagebuch zur Verfügung stellst, ich hab Tränen gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die kleine Schurkin kommt mir so bekannt vor, hihi.


----------



## Celindor (7. August 2008)

Also erstmal: Deine Tagebuchgeschichten sind echt klasse. Macht richtig Spaß die zu lesen.
Zweitens: Veröffentliche doch mal ein richtiges Buch über die Erlebnisse dieser sehr sympathischen Nachtelfe.

Mach weiter so. Ich les es gerne!


----------



## FoxMulder09 (23. September 2008)

Alisami schrieb:


> wann kommt der nächste? *sabber*
> 
> DIE SIND PERFEKT! NIE SO GEIL GELACHT!




Dem schließ ich mich an,
mehr MEHR !!!

=)


----------



## Qonix (24. September 2008)

So ich hab alles durch. Einfach genial. Teils habe ich so gelacht das mit Tränen kamen und dann noch dieser eine traurige Eintrag war super geschrieben hat so richtigs aus Herz gedrückt.

Hoffe es kommt bald wieder was neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (24. September 2008)

Nächstes plooox




P.S. Soll ich mal meine Geschichte reinstellen?

(schreibanfänger)


----------



## Tergenna (24. September 2008)

> P.S. Soll ich mal meine Geschichte reinstellen?



ja, aber in ein eigenes Thema.

Übrigens: der letzte Tagebucheintrag ist mein liebster (bis jetzt)
MfG, Anni


----------



## Suiginto (17. November 2011)

*16ter November, Nachts*

Huiuiuiui...ist das _kalt_ geworden.
Ich sitz hier in meinem kleinen Zimmerchen in Sturmwind und zitter so vor mich herum, werfe alle möglichen Sachen zum heizen ins lodernde Kaminfeuer und siehe da, da fällt mir mein altes Tagebuch in die Hände! 
Lang ist´s her das ich hier hineingeschrieben habe...ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie lang, weil ich irgendwie nie Jahreszahlen an die Einträge geschrieben hab, ich Schusselchen! Ah, und ich seh grad, auch dieser Eintrag hat ja gar keine Jahreszahl. Egal, ich füg nächstes mal eine an, und ich hab mir fest vorgenommen, wieder regelmäßig Tagebuch zu führen und alle meine heroischen, einzigartigen und vor allem legendären Taten niederzuschreiben, daß sie eines Tages in würdevollen Liedern wiedergegeben werden mögen! Die tapfere Heldin, die loszog die böse Drachendame Onyxia zu bezwingen, die auch den Lichking in die Knie zwang und die selbst vor Todesschwinge nicht halt machte, der...ah, Moment...soweit bin ich ja noch gar nicht. 
Wie auch immer.
Viel hat sich in letzter Zeit eigentlich gar nicht ereignet, und vielleicht kam ich deshalb auch nicht auf die Idee, mal wieder ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben. Die Tage plätschern so vor sich hin, man flüchtet sich in langweilige Gewohnheiten und geht seinem alltäglichen Leben nach...jaja, so ist das wenn man älter wird. Nur gut das ich anstatt mehr Falten nur mehr Tatendrang und Mut anhäufe! Ich sehe alle anderen verweichlichen und ruhiger werden, keine unnützen Kämpfe und Schlachten mehr, keine Kneipenprügeleien und nächtliche Raubzüge! Wo kommen wir da hin wenn _alle_ damit aufhören würden??
Glücklicherweise jedoch gehe ich da - wie in sonst allen Dingen auch - mit gutem Beispiel voran und setze mir hohe und wichtige Ziele.
Mein neuestes Ziel ist ein neuer Titel.
Ja, natürlich hab ich da immer noch meinen Kampfmeisterin-Titel, aber...wie soll ich sagen...das war schon ein Super-Abzeichen, und ich hab auch immer gut drauf aufgepaßt, nur ist es dann doch irgendwann...naja, es ist langweilig geworden. Zum Schluß ist der Glanz etwas verlorengegangen, und ein paar Kratzer waren auch drin...und letztlich hab ichs beim Pokern verzockt.
Also auf zu einem neuen Titel:
_"Die Blutrünstige"_
Wenn das mal nicht noch viel besser ist als "Kampfmeisterin"!
Allerdings muss man sich dieses Abzeichen verdienen, und zwar mit schwerer Arbeit und viel Fleiß. Sowie mit gut geschärften Dolchen und möglichst komplett fehlender Fairness im Kampf. Letzteres erscheint mir nahezu unmöglich, aber was man nicht alles tut! Es gilt 250.000 ehrenhafte Siege gegen Hordler einzufahren, und DAS ist mal ´ne Zahl.
Moment...es wird schon wieder kalt, ich schmeiß mal eben Nat Pagles Buch für Extremangler ins Feuer.
Hmhm...brennt nicht so gut.
Selbstverständlich hab ich schon eine geraume Weile die Schlachtfelder, Wälder und dunklen Gassen von allerlei Hordlergewürm befreit und dementsprechend ein paar Siege auf meinem Konto, aber nun ja...die 250.000 hab ich noch lange nicht. Ich gewöhnte es mir früh an, nach jedem Todesstoß eine Kerbe in meine jeweilige Lieblingswaffe zu machen, und so war es ein Leichtes, meinen derzeitigen Stand zu ermitteln: 165.274 Kills! 
Es fehlen also noch...ähm...viele tote Hordler bis es soweit ist und ich mir stolz eine neue Plakette vor die Brust stecken kann.
Soweit, so gut.
Dank meiner langjährigen Kampferfahrung legte ich mir gleich mehrere Pläne zurecht, wie ich die restlichen Vierundachtzigtausendblahundertundhiernocheinwenig Siege zusammenbekommen würde. Und das möglichst einfach, schnell und verwegen.

*PLAN 1: Alteractal*

Der erste Plan war der Naheliegendste. Ein paar Stunden ins Alteractal und Hordler abmurksen bis die Dolche stumpf sind und man mit den Griffen zuhauen muss. Hier war sozusagen mein zweites Zuhause, und es war immer völlig normal gewesen, das sich hier Allianz und Horde so kräftig auf die Mütze hauten wie sonst nirgends. Und das meistens über mehrere Stunden und in einer Intensität, die ihresgleichen suchte.
Gut, ich war lange nicht mehr dort gewesen und ja, es hatte sich einiges geändert und so, aber ich war mir sicher, daß es Dinge gibt, die sich nicht ändern, und die Schlacht im Alteractal gehörte zweifelsfrei dazu.
Kaum war ich eingetroffen, machte sich der ganze 40 Mann starke Schlachtzug auf den Weg und ritt laut johlend und jubelnd los, bereit, ein paar Hordlern gewaltig in den Hintern zu treten!
Wie in etlichen Schlachten zuvor auch, ritt ich auf halber Strecke direkt auf die heranpreschenden Orks, Tauren und das ganze andere Getier zu und schrie grimmig:"Auf die Hordler! Auf die Hordler!!"
„Auf zu Drek´Thar!!" schrie der Rest meiner Gruppe johlend und ritt ohne sich umzuschauen einfach weiter.
...

*PLAN 2: Gold*

Jeder Fehlschlag hat auch immer seine guten Seiten, und nachdem ich einige Tage im Bett verbracht und meine Wunden und Knochenbrüche sorgsam gepflegt hatte, überlegte ich mir währenddessen, es nicht weiter auf Schlachtfeldern zu versuchen.
Wenn man möchte das etwas funktioniert, kann man sich nicht auf andere verlassen, denn die bauen meist nur Mist.
Also mußte ich eine Spur raffinierter Vorgehen, und so beschloss ich kurzerhand, die restlichen 84.xxx Siege mit Gold zu kaufen. Ein einfacher, schneller und vor allem ein äußerst verwegener Plan. Wenn ich erstmal _einen_ Hordler angelockt und abgemeuchelt hätte, würde der, nachdem er von einem seiner Heilerkollegen (Hordler haben IMMER einen ihrer Scheiß-Heiler-Kollegen in der Nähe) wiederbelebt worden wäre gleich zu seinen Brüdern und Schwestern laufen und so würden sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit _alle_ bei mir Schlange stehen um sich von mir abmessern zu lassen!
Gold regiert die Wold, sagte ein weiser Mann mal, und ich denke er hatte damit sehr wohl recht. 
Die nächsten Tage verbrachte ich mit dem Versuch, an verschiedenen neutralen Orten mit Hordlern ins Geschäft zu kommen. Den ersten Ork traf ich gleich, als ich aus Sturmwind hinausritt. Er war sehr hässlich und stank abscheulich, aber auch das konnte mich nicht von meinem Plan abbringen.
Ich stellte mich also vor ihn, nahm ein paar Goldmünzen aus meiner Tasche und zeigte sie ihm. Dann nahm ich meinen Dolch und zog ihn einmal mit einem zackigen Ruck von links nach rechts nah an meiner Kehle vorbei und nickte ihm dann breit grinsend zu. Anstatt sich zu _freuen_, wurde der grüne Trottel ganz gelb, zerrte seinen Geldbeutel vom Gürtel, warf ihn mir hin und stolperte ängstlich grunzend davon.
Verdutzt sah ich ihm nach.
…

*PLAN 3: Auge des Sturms*

Gold ist nicht alles, sagte ein bettelarmer Mann mal, und ich denke er hatte damit sehr wohl recht. Zudem wäre es mir auch zuwider gewesen, mir einen Titel zu erkaufen, wo man ihn sich doch erarbeiten muss!
Und wo kann man sich ehrenhafte Siege einfacher, schneller und verwegener erarbeiten als auf Schlachtfeldern? Natürlich nirgends. 
Also machte ich mich auf zum Auge des Sturms, um meinem Ziel endlich ein Stück näherzukommen. Dieses mal war mein Plan sowas von idiotensicher, daß rein gar nichts schiefgehen konnte.
Kaum hatte die Schlacht begonne, ritt ich schnurstracks in die Mitte des Feldes und griff mir sofort die dort herumstehende Flagge. Wenn ich eins wußte, dann wußte ich das sich die Hordler hier immer nur auf die bescheuerte Flagge konzentrierten. Und so war es auch dieses Mal wieder. Wutschnaubend kamen ein paar Untote und ein Taure an, ihre gierigen Augen wie blöd auf die Flagge in meiner Hand gerichtet.
„KOMMT UND HOLT SIE EUCH!!" rief ich fordernd und schmiss das blöde Ding neben mir in den Abgrund.
Ohne zu zögern sprangen sämtliche Hordler hinterher.
Die Allianzler leider auch.
Ich seufzte.
…

Seitdem brüte ich darüber, wie ich bloß an meinen Titel kommen soll...und ob ich es überhaupt je schaffen werde. Inzwischen ist es auch schon wieder recht frostig geworden...ich glaube ich lege noch ein paar Bücher nach. 
Ach, was soll´s. Ich wollte eh gleich zu Bett gehen, da kuschel ich mich schön warm in meine Decke und dann isses auch nicht mehr kalt!
Ich darf nur nicht vergessen das Fenster zuzumachen, bei offenem Fenster kann ich einfach nicht einschlafen. Da hab ich dann immer das Gefühl, das meine ganzen guten Ideen sich verflüchtigen, während ich sanft in süßen Träumen versinke. Morgen sieht die Welt dann sicher gleich ganz anders aus, und dann kommt mir auch ein einfacher, schneller und verwegener Plan in den Sinn.
Da bin ich mir _ganz_ sicher!

***Ehrenhafte Siege insgesamt: 165.274***

***


----------



## Nathil (2. Dezember 2011)

einfach nur zum brüllen  Irgendwie möchte ich der guten abends nicht in der Schurkengilde begegnen.. wohlmöglich Köpft die meine Arme tala ausversehen...


----------

